# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  طِفَلَتُكَ ..)..( وَ أُحِبكْ ..! .. بقَلمَيِ ..!

## هجـــღـــير

بسمِ اللهِ الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد و عجَّل فرجهم ياكريم

..

ثانيِ تجربة لي في عالم الكتابةَ

أتمنى أن تنالَ ولو القليل من إعجابكم

 :embarrest: 



..

الحلقةَ ( 1 )

( منْ أنا ؟! ) 



في إحدى قرى القطيف ..

تعيش ياسمين بنت الـ 19 ربيعاً 

عائلتها ..

أمها .. ام حسين 

حسين ..  أخوها الكبير 22 سنة  يدرس بالـ التقنية 

محمد .. أخوها الصغير 11 سنة  بـ سادس إبتدائي

فاطمة 24 سنة أختها الكبيرة .. متزوجة و عندها ولد إسمه جعفر عمره شهور ..

إيمان 21 سنة  بعد فاطمة .. متزوجة حديثاً ..

أبوها .. توفى قبل خمس سنواتْ ..!
.... 



فاطمة : هاه متى الروحة للرياض؟

ياسمين : يوم الجمعة في الليل ..

فاطمة : الله يعينش .. كيفه بتتحملي الغربة ؟

ياسمين بإبتسامة : بنتحمل إن شاء الله .. كل شيء في سبيل العلمِ يهونْ

فاطمة : أحلى يا إبن خلدون

ياسمين : هههههههه عااد الله يغربلش مالقيتي الا ابن خلدون

فاطمة : ههههههه هذا الي طلع من مخي
..

بمكان آخر ( الرياض )

بطلنا السيد هشام .. 27 سنة يشتغل بالرياضْ .. 

هاشمية .. 25 سنة اخت هشام ومتغربة مع زوجها الي يشتغل بالرياض بعد .. عندها بنت إسمها زهراء 5 سنوات ..

هاشمية : نورت شقتنا

هشام : النور نوركم .. إلا وينه أبو زهراء ؟

هاشمية : طلع متواعد ويا رجال ..

هشام : إن شاء الله عاد اشوفه قبل لا اروح

هاشمية : إيلاوه تروح .. نام هنا الليلة

هشام : شقتكم بعيدة عن مكان شغلي .. مشوااااار

هاشمية : يادافع البلاء ما صارت ليلة هي .. يالله عاد خوك .. خلينا نتونس وياك

هشام : مره فانية خية .. في الإجازة ( و يضحك )

هاشمية : قال في الإجازة .. أنت خميس و جمعة و تنزل الديرة .. كيف في إجازتك ..!!

هشام : خلاص علشانش هالمرة .. إجازتي ما باقي عليها شي .. يوم مِنها اجي انام عندكم

هاشمية : كثر الله خيرك .. بتتصدق علينا بيوم

هشام ( يضحك )

زهراء : خالي هثام

هشام : عيون خالهـا

زهراء : تلعب ويايي ( أونو)

هشام : العب وياش , ليش ما العب ..!

زهراء : يالله بوزع الورق .. عمض عيونك

هشام : شاا يغمضوا عيونهم في الاونو بعد !!

زهراء : ايه عمض علثان لا تثوف ورقي

هشام ( يضحك ) : اكيد ابوش الي معلمنش هالحركة الذكية

هاشمية : هشامووه .. تأدب عن رجلي احسن لك ..

هشام ( يضحك ) : اعوذ بالله .. آسفينْ .. يالله زهور وزعي

زهراء : تي عمض اول ..

هشام و هو مغمض : نعمض امرنا لله ..
..

( بالقديح )

ياسمين قاعدة عالنت .. جت ليها بنت عمها و صديقتها 

سكينة 

سكينة أصغر من ياسمينْ بـ سنتين ..

سكينة : هاااه ياسمينوه وش تسوي ؟

ياسمين و عيونها بالاب توب : اتصفح ...

سكينة : تتصفحي ويشو ؟

ياسمين : الشبكة ما عندي غيرها

سكينة : آآهاا ياعيني , الا اقول وش اخبار حبيب القلب ( تحرك حواجبها ) !



ياسمين تضربها ضربة خفيفة : تأدبي .. مسرع ما سويتيه حبيب القلب ..

سكينة : آآح وش دراني عنش , مالش سيرة غيره .. السيد هشام قال و السيد هشام سوى .. السيد هشام حط و السيد هشام شال .. 

ياسمين : أي و خلاص يعني صرت احبه ؟!!!!!!

سكينة : أي .. ياسمينوه موعليي ترى .. اعرفش

ياسمين : حتى لو كان فيه شي .. مجرد اعجاب بس مو أكثر

سكينة كأنها مو مصدقة : اها إعجاب ..!! زين يالمعجبة .. جهزتي اغراضش كلهم 

ياسمين : أي ما باقي الا كمن غرض ..

عم الصمت شويات .. و لاحت إبتسامة على فم ياسمين 

سكينة : خير تبتسمي .. وش صاير ( و عدلت نفسها علشان تشوف وش الي خلى ياسمين تبتسم ) 

سكينة بلهجة سخرية : إعجاب !! شوفي روحش علشان رد عليش بموضوعش شقيتي البوز 

ياسمين شوي و تعصب : وش حارنش الحين .. معجبة و الا احبه ..!! وش لقفش ..

سكينة  بعتب : لا مو محترّة بس ماتعودت تغبي عليي شي ..

ياسمين عورت بفادها سكينة  : ما أدري .. ساعات احسه إعجاب و ساعات احسه شي اكبر .. هالإنسان جذبني و بقوة .. جذبني بكتاباته و قبلها بشخصه .. مؤمن و مثقف و مرهف .. المهم سواء كان اعجاب والا حب .. مصيره معروف ..! ( قالت الجملة الأخيرةَ بأسى )

سكينة : ليش ما تدري .. سبحانَ الله يمكن يكون مصير غير عن الي في بالش .. 

ياسمين تبتسم بسخرية على حالها : بالله كيف يكون غير و هو ما يدري عني و لا عن هوى داري .. و مستحيل يدري .. 

سكينة سكتت .. ماعرفت وش تقول ..!

.....

بالرياض 

هشام بالسيارة .. يكلم أمه ..

هشام : لا توصي يالغالية .. 

ام السيد هشام : أي خلف شبدي انتبه لروحك .. و فيابك هالسبوع جيبهم اغسلهم لك

هشام يضحك : شدعوه اماه , ترى اعرف اغسّل 

ام السيد هشام : أي ولو .. جيبهم اغسلهم اني , كافي عليك تعب الشغل و الغربة ياولدي

هشام : ياعساني ما انحرم منش يالغالية .. 

ام السيد هشام : و لا منك ياخلف شبدي .. يالله غناتي في أمانة الله

هشام : في امان الكريم...

بيوم ثانيِ ..

قعدت ياسمين من صباح الله خير .. اليوم الأربعاء ..

ما باقي غير يومينْ .. و أكونْ بالغُربة .. 

نزلت للمطبخ تشوف أُمها ..

ياسمينْ : صبحش الله بالخير 

ام حسين : يصبحش بالنور و السرور 

ياسمين : البيت صخة , شا وينهو حمود ( محمد )

ام حسين : ماتعرفيه يعني .. من صباح الله خير في بيت اهله , صحيح تعالي بعطيش المقلة 

ياسمين : الحين عاد أماه !!

ام حسين : أي عن لا تنسيه بعدين , حطيه في الكرتونْ 

ياسمين : زين ..

ام حسين : و داكو ابوش جاب لش بطاطس مفلج .. على قولتش تبغيه اريح من العاديِ .. 

ياسمين : و الصاص ؟!

ام حسين : دواش .. كيفه ننساه بعد .. جاب لش كرتون .. 

ياسمين : ايه .. ما أدري كيف بعيش لو قطعوا حبيب قلبي ( الصاص )

ام حسين : اعوذ بالله .. اكسجين مو صاص .. 

ياسمين : إدمــان .. زيكم ويا القدو .. الا صحيح الليلة بيجوا بيت عمي جاسم

ام حسين : ما أدري .. ما اتصلوا قالوا بيجوا لو ما هم جايينْ ..

ياسمين : اهـااا .. 

..

هشام ينزل الديرة يوم الأربعاء .. ما تجي المغرب الا و هو واصل .. لأن دوامه للظهر بس ..!

هشام بالسيارة مع خويه باسم .. توهم داخلين القديح ..

هشام ( وهو يآخذ شهيق و زفير ) : هوى الديرة يرد الروح ..

باسم : أي والله .. الله يلعن الغربة .. 

هشام : صدقت .. الله يلعنهـا 

باسم : احنا ببلدنا و محنا مستحملينْ .. كيفه الي يتغربوا برى ؟!!

هشام : الله يعينهم .. 

باسم : آمين يارب

....

في الليل .. عالساعة 9 .. 

ياسمينْ ببالها : الحين اكيد وصل .. الله يحفظه ( وأبتسمتْ بحياء ) 

..

هشام يكلم أمه : ما بتجي زينب ؟

ام السيد هشام : لا عازمة حمواتها الليلة في شقتهم 

( زينب خت هشام الصغيرة .. زواجها كان قبل شهرينْ )

هشام : اها .. يالله أستأذنش اماه بركب فوق اريح شوي ..

ام السيد هشام : روح خلف شبدي ..

صعد هشام لغرفته .. انسدح عالسرير و فتح الاب توب حقه .. 

هشام : خل نشوف وش آخر اخبار الشبكة ..

و بينما هو يتصفح .. فتح على موضوع  ( خاطرة )

لـ ( وردْ الياسمَيِنْ ) ( لقب ياسمين بالشبكة ) ..

و جلس يقراها ..

أستوقفه مقطع أثر بقلبه ..

إفتح ذراعيك .. ضُمّ روحَي .. طوِقها ..

إمسح بأطرافِ أصابِعكَ بقايا وجعَيِ 

أستشعر فيها .. الألم و الحِرمـان .. 

الحاجة للحب و الأمـانْ ..!

قرّر يرد عليِهـا ..!

في نفس الوقت , كانت ياسمينْ تتصفح الشبكة .. طبعاً مو فضاوةَ .. لأنها تدري أن السيد هشام هالوقت ( غالباً ) يتواجد في الشبكة ..! 

لما فتحت عالمتواجدون .. لقته يقرأ خاطرتها .. فرحت .. و قلبها قعد يدق ( طبول ) ..! 

ياترى بتعجبه و الا لا ؟!

وش بيكون رده عليها ؟!

لو يدري أنه هو المقصود فيها وش بتكون ردة فعله ؟!

ستين الف سؤال كان يدور ببالها ..

و أخيراً .. 

شافت رده ..

( أختنا الكريمة : ورد الياسمينْ ..

على الرُغم مِنْ الألمِ الذي حوته حروفكم إلا أنها 

جذبتنـا ..!

دُمتم و دآمَ إحساسكم المُرهفْ

موفقة بحقِ الزهراء عليها السلام )

ياسمين بصوت مسموعة تكلم روحها : بس هذا الي قدرت عليه .. ( سكتت شوي بعدين قالت ) خبالتي يعني وش متوقعة يقول غير هالكلام الرسمي ..!

راحت للمتواجدون .. ما شافته .. 

ياسمين : ياعلي طلع .. اووف عاد الحين متى بيدخل ..

..

بيوم الجمعة .. اليوم الحافِل ..!

ياسمين أحاسيسها ملخبطة .. مابين خوف و فرح ..

فرح لأنها و أخيراً بتدرس التخصص الي تمنته

و خوف من الي ينتظرها بالغربــة ..

عالمغرب .. كانتْ جاهزةَ .. مابقت غير اصعب لحظةَ

( توديع اهلـها )

أم حسين بدموع تحاول قد ما تقدر تمنعها : انتبهي لروحش يابتي .. كلي زين و نامي زين .. صيري عادي ويا البنات الي وياش .. مو تستحي .. اعرفش بتي .. ان استحيتي ما بتعيشي وياهم 

ياسمين طاحت دموعها و حضنت امها  ..

حسين يصارخ : فطوم .. امون تعالوا بسرعة .. ابتدا الفيلم الهندي .. ( و يضحك )

فاطمة : ياعلي حسينوه لا تسخر .. و راحت لـ ياسمينْ و حضنتها .. 

إيمان : خلو ليي شوي .. و حضنت ياسمين .. و قعدت توصيها على نفسها و دراستها .. 

..

صعدت ياسمين سيارة اخوها حسين .. و مشوا 

قعدت تتامل الشوارع و الناسْ .. و كأنها لآخر مرّه تشوفهم ..!

وصلت للمكتب .. 

نزّل اخوها حسين اغراضها و شنطتها و حطهم في الباص ..

سلّم عليها .. و ركبت ..

خوف كبير بداخلهـا .. حصلّت كرسي و قعدتْ ..!

شوي .. مشى الباص لما أمتلى .. 

جلست بجنبها وحدة .. طول الوقت و هي ماسكة التلفون و تهدر بالإنجليزي ..!

كان ودها تتكلم وياهـا شويِ .. تسئلها ..! 

لو بتطالع في الشارع .. ما تشوف غير صورتها مرتسمة بالنافذة من شدة الظلام ..!

قررت تاخذ ليها غفوةَ ..!
شويِ صحت على صوت المشرفة ..

المشرفة وعندها ورقة : وش اسمش ؟!

ياسمين : ياسمين علي الـ ...

المشرفة : الفلوس لو سمحتي ..

ياسمين : أي فلوس ؟!

المشرفة : فلوس الباص .. 30 ريال ..

ياسمين تذكرت : ايه صح .. آسفة 

فتحت شنطتها و طلعت الفلوس و عطتها ..!

...

عالساعةَ 12 بالضبط ..

وصلوا الريِاضْ ..!

نزلت من الباصْ .. تمشي بهداوةَ .. 

دخلت المبنى ..!

ماتدري وين تروح .. و هالمشرفة اختفت ..!

شافت بنية .. سئلتها و دلتهـا ..

البنية : ديك الشقة رقم واحد على إيدش اليمينْ

ياسمين : مشكورةَ 

دخلت الشقة ..!

المشرفة : ياسمين صح له ؟!

ياسمين : ايه

المشرفة : مستجدة ؟!

ياسمين : ايه 

المشرفة : دقايق و باروايش شقتش .. انتظريني هني 

ياسمين : زين 

غابت لحظات و رجعت .. و بإيدها كومة مفاتيح ..!

المشرفة : تعالي ويايي .. 

مشت وراها ياسمينْ .. لحد ما وصلوا لشقة 15 .. 

فتحتها و و بأول غرفة حطت المفتاح .. 

المشرفة : هذي غرفتش .. 

فتحتها .. ولعت النور ..!

المشرفة : طبعاً وياش بنتينْ .. بس بعدهم ما جوا ,

على حسب كلامهم جايين بكرى ..!

وهذاك سريرش ( تأشر بإيدها ) ..

المشرفة : أي شي تحتاجيه .. تلاقيني بشقة 1 .. اني المشرفة صفيةَ .. ( ختمتها بإبتسامة ) .. و راحت 

دخلت ياسمينْ الغرفة .. و مشاعر الخوف ما تركتها ..

ببالها : ياعلي , يعني الليلة بظل بروحيِ .. 

حطت أغراضها بالغرفة .. و طلعت تشوف باقي الشقة .. نص الليتات مولعة بالصالة .. بس مافي أحد ..!

فجأة .. أنفتح باب غرفة ..!

و طلعت بنية .. 

شافت ياسمينْ .. 

حوراء : هلا 

ياسمين : هلا

حوراء : ويانا بالشقة ؟!

ياسمين : ايه ..

حوراء  ببتسامة : هلا بش , انتين المستجدة صح ؟

ياسمين : ايه .. 

حوراء : حياش ويانـا .. أني حوراء .. 

ياسمين : الله يحييش .. و اني ياسمين 

حوراء : عاشت الأسامي

ياسمين : تسلمي 

( راحت حوراء  و تركتهـا .. )

ظلت ياسمين تستكشف باقي الشقة .. 

شافت الغرفة الثالثة و المطبخ و الحمامات ..

و أخيراً رجعت لغرفتها ..

أغراض البنات الي وياها موجودةَ ..!

فتحت شنطها و قعدت تعدل بأغراضهـا .. 

شوي و دق جوالها .. أمها متصلة تتطمن عليها ..

ما حبت تحسسهـا انها خايفة .. لا ما تنام بعدين من المحاتاة ..

فقامت كعادتها تستظرف شوي وياها و سكرت ..!

خلصت من حطوط اغراضها .. و راحت عن بتسبح .. طلع الماي بارد .. الصخانة مطفية ..! 

شغلتها و أجلت السبوحة للصبح ..!

ما نامتْ طول الليل .. يمكن غفت عيونها .. دقايق بس .. 

حتى ليت الغرفة مولع .. من كثر الخوف ..!

مع الخوف .. تفكر كيف بيكون أول يوم لها بالجامعةَ ..؟!

..

بقية الشخصيات ستظهر مع الأحداث

ترقبونـا ..!

ارائكم تهمنيِ ..
 :cool: 

أعتذر لم أستطع إكمالَ تنسيقِ النصْ .. اخذ مِنا النُعاسُ مأخذاً ..!
 :wacko: 
هجَيِر

----------


## هجـــღـــير

توقعنـا عدمَ التفاعُل 
 :noworry: 
مع ذلك لن أتوقفْ ..!
..
سأكتبْ إلى أن أحقق هدفَيِ 
مِنهـا ..!
يكفيني من يتابعنيِ خلفَ الكواليسْ
 :wink: 

تفضلوا الجديد ..!

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة 2
( إلى أينَ يا قدر ؟! )

ياسمين تتكلم ..
يمكن هي دقايق بس غفتها عيوني .. بعدين قعدت ..!
الساعة خمس الفجر .. سمعت صوتْ الأذان و قُمتْ اصليِ ..
ماعرفت إتجاه القبلة و لا في إشارة تدل عليهـا أبداً ..
رحت طقيت باب البنية الي اسمها ( حوراء ) ..
الغرفة ظلمة .. و يمكن ما توتعي لصوت الطق ..
ياعلي ويش اسوي ؟ أظل بدون صلاة ؟!!!
ماليي إلا اصلي في جميع الإتجاهات .. إبراءاً للذمة .. خخ 
..
صليت على محمَّد و آله .. و رحت اسبح .. صخن المَايِ
بس صاعقة مرة ضعيف ..!
خلصت و طلعت .. كل جت الساعة 6 .. !
هم قالوا الساعة 7 يمشي الباص للجامعـة .. باقي وقت ..
وش اسوي .. 
بطلع اشوف التلفزيون ..!
..
بجهة ثانية ..
باسم : هشوم قوم الساعة 6 .. منت ناوي عالدوام ؟!
هشام يتمغط : لا وشو مو ناوي !! , بقوم بقوم ..
..
الساعة 7 ..
صعدت ياسمين للباص .. و توجهت للجامعة ..
و هناك :
دخلت من بوابة كبيرةَ .. خضراء ..
بنات واجد .. و الحالة حالة .. زحمة ..!
وقفت في مكان .. و قعدت افصخ عبايتي .. و اني اطالع في الرايح و الجاي .. 
محتارة وين بروح و الا كيف بتصرف ..
جت ابنية و قعدت تفصخ عبايتها جنبي .. و شكلها من الإخوان السنة .. 
تجرأت و سئلتها ..
ياسمين : لو سمحتي وين مبنى كلية التربية ؟
البنت بإبتسامة : مستجدة انتي ؟
ياسمين : ايه ..
البنت : والله أنا مثلك .. ولا اعرف شي .. 
ياسمين بإبتسامة مرتبكة : اهـاا 
وش هالوقعة .. وش اسوي الحينْ ..
عدلت شعري و حالتيِ و رحت امشي ورى البناتْ 
بلكت وحدة منهم في كلية التربية و تشحطني وراها
تعبت من المشي .. و قررت اسئل احد بدل هالتخبط ..
وقفت ابنية و كانت كأنها منا و فينـا .. باين عليهـا 
سئلتها ..
ياسمين : لو سمحتي وين كلية التربية ؟
البنية : أمشي سيده .. بتلاقيها على إيدج اليمينْ .. مبنى 24 .
ياسمين متوهقة : طيب شُكراً ..
حفظت كلامها و مشيت سيدة .. و جلست اطالع بأرقام المباني ..
فجأة طلع بوجهي رقم 24 .. ياحبيب قلبي ما بغيت تطلع ( ما تنلام خخ )
رحت ركض للمبنى .. 
دخلت و كان زحمة حده .. سئلت لين وصلت للسكرتارية و هنالك استلمت جدوليِ .. و للهِ الحمد .. أخيراً ..
قررت اني ارجع للبوابة .. و كانت المُصيبة ..
نسيت كيف ارجع .. !!!!
مشيت و اني احاول اتذكر .. و قلبي يسوي ( طربق طربق ) من الخوف ..
لين وصلت البوابة بسلامـة .. و جلست انتظر موعد الخروج ..
خلاص استلمت جدولي و هالإسبوع ما فيه دراسة يعني 
بنزل الديرة إن شاء الله ..
...
عالساعة 1 ..
وصلتْ السكنْ .. 
بدلت و صليتْ 
و أكلت ليي لبنـة و خبز .. جيبتنهم ويايي من البيتْ ..
شويات بس و أنفتح باب الشقة .. 
أصوات بنات و ضحك .. قلت في بالي أكيد 
هذولا بنات الشِقة الي بيجوا اليوم .. 
حكيمة : واااا  سمروه باجي بانتفش الحين 
سمر ( تضحك ) : فشلتينا الله يغربلش .. نايمة و فاكة البوز و عاصرة وجهش في النافذة تقولي حملة ( المفهيّ ) ( و ترجع تضحك ) 
مريم تساعد سمر في المسخرة : لا و لو تشوفي وجه الهندي داك يوم نمر عليه بالباص و ينتبه ليهاا .. أختلع مسكين 
( و يفقعوها ضحك )
حكيمة عصبّت : يافيرااان اراويكم 
أني سمعت مسخرتهم و ضحكت .. 
دخلوا الصالة و كنت اني قاعدة اشاهد ..
شافوني و سكتوا ..
سمر : اهلين
ياسمين : هلا 
سمر : اكيد انتين المستجدة صح ؟
ياسمين في بالها : ( زولوا شبدي بهالمستجدة )
ياسمين : ايه
مريم : شكلها مره تستحي
سمر : ماعليش كلها كم يوم و تصير زيناا .. (  يضحكوا )
أني قلت في بالي : ( الله يستر عليي منكم خخ )
دخلوا كل وحدة لغرفتها ..
اكتشفت أنّ سمر و حكيمة ويايي في غرفة .. و مريم و حوراء في غرفة 
باقي الغرفة الثالثة ماادري منهو فيها .. ما بيّن أحد فيها ..
..
عالساعة 3 العصر اني في الباص نازلة الديرةَ
و ما جت الساعة 7 إلا و أني في بيتنـا ..
..
بعد إسبوع ..
يوم الجمعة .. في الليل ..
سلّمتْ ياسمينْ على أهلها .. و مشت لمكانْ الباصـات ..
خلاص هالإسبوع بيكون تعريفي و الإسبوع الجايِ بتبدأ الدراسة ..
صعدت الباصْ .. و فيها حماسْ ..!
شافت البنات الي وياها بالشقة و سلمت عليهم ..
تحرّك الباصْ بعد ما أكتملوا البناتْ .. و كالعادة قامتْ المشُرفة تآخذ قيمة الروحة مِنهم ( 30 ريال )
..
ياسمينْ تتكلم :
أخذت ليي غفوةَ .. كان يمشي الوقتْ و نوصل بسرعة ..
و بين ما أني غافية .. سمعت صوت صِراخ .. 
قعدت و اني مفجوعـة .. وش صاير ؟!
ما اشوف شي .. البنات يتزاحموا بينزلوا .. 
و أصوات صراخهم اختلطت .. مافهمت ولا كِلمة ..
ريحة قوية خنقتنيِ .. وش صاير ؟! 
( صرخت بأعلى صوتيِ ) ..
( حررررررريقة )
هذا الي سمعته و الي يتهيأ لي .. ؟!!
الباص يحترق من ورا .. جِهة المكينة .. و لا هو راضي يوقف .. 
و البنات يتدافعوا عالباب .. علشان يفتحوه و ينقذوا أنفسهم ..
و اني قاعدة أطالع .. 
لمحت بنات كسروا النافذة .. و يحاولوا طلعوا مِنهـا ..
ما أدري وش صار .. تيبست بمكَاني .. 
جاني صوت ..
( قوومي وش تستني تموتي )
صرخت عليي بهالكلام و راحتْ .. هذي المشرفة ..!!!
أنتبهت و صرخت بأعلى صوتيِ .. و رحت جهة الباب .. 
يا أنط يا أموت .. بحريق والا تصادم ..
ضميت المصحف لصدري و 
صرخت بـ ( ياعلي ) و نطيت برى الباصْ .. 
طحت عالأرض طيحة قوية .. و قبل ما أغيب عن الوعيِ بثواني  .. لمحت الباصْ و هو ( كتلة نار ) ..! 
..
بجهة ثانية : 
جنب بيت باسم
هشام من نافذة السيارة : يعني منت رايح الحينْ ؟
باسم : لا .. روح انت , بعدين بلحق
هشام : زين يالله مع السلامة
باسم : بأمان الله..

..
القديح :
ام حسين : يؤ ياسمين جوالها مقفول ..
حسين : يمكن مافيه إرسال ..ا
م حسين مو مطمنة : يمكن ..
حسين : يالله أنا طالع .. مع السلامة
ام حسين : بحفظ الله ..
..
بطريق الريِاضْ :
( وعلى أحبابك يُمرّ مَصابِكْ و لا يذكرونيِ
و مجنكْ مني و مجنك أبني  و نور عيونيِ )
هشام قاعد يسوق و يسمع قصيدة الشيخ حسين الأكرف ..
فجأة لِمح شيْ في الظلام .. نور السيارة ساعده يلمحه ..
هشام : كأنه قرآنْ .. 
وقف السيارة و نزل .. 
و تقرّب للمكان الي فيه القرآن ..
هشام و هو يآخذ القرآن : أي والله قرآنْ .. أستغفر الله حتى القرآئين يقططوها .. 

فجأة .. سمَع صوت .. رفع راسه .. انصتْ .. كأنه صوتْ صياح
هشام : هالمكان يخوف .. خل أنحاش .. ( و يضحك على روحه )توه بيرجع للسيارة .. شاف ظل أسود جنبهـا .. و صرخ بأعلى ما عنده ..
هشام : يااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي
و الظل الأسود صرخ وياه .. 
قعد يقرأ المعوذاتْ .. على باله جنيِ .. بس هالجني مو راضي يتفاسح عن السيارة .. 
هشام بباله : 
صوت صياح .. الجني يصيح .. نفس الصوت الي سمعته قبل شوي .. 
تقرّبْ مِنه .. 
هشام مفجوع : بنية !!!
الجني هو ياسمينْ .. واقفة جنب السيارة .. تصيح .. ما تحس
بنفسها .. غاب وعيها من شدة الصدمة و الخوف .. 
هشام مو عارف وش يسوي ..
هشام بحذر : خية 
ياسمينْ رفعت راسهـا .. 
ماكان عليها لفّة .. بس عباتها المتقطعة .. شعرها مكشوف ..
و الدموع مغرقة وجههـا مع الدم الي ينزف من جرح في جبينها ..
لما شاف منظرها .. أنفجع أكثر .. وش صاير ؟! 
تحرّك بيروح للسيارة يشوف شي حق الدم الي ينزف منها
جاءه صوتها بنبرة ترجي : خيفة
أنكسر قلبه لحاله .. 
هشام : باجيب شي حق الجرح ..
أخذ عدة طبية للجروح .. كان حاطنها في سيارته .. 
توجه ليها .. يبي يضمد الجرح .. علاه الخجل .. هو رجال و هي بنت ..!! 
وش السواة الحينْ ؟!!
سئلها ..
هشام : تعرفي تضمدي الجرح 
هزت راسها بعلامة لا ..
هشام : أستغفر الله ياربي , انتَ العالم بالنية .. 
تقرّبْ مِنها .. 
و بدأ يضمد الجرح بجبينها ..
هشام : الجرح غزير .. ويبغى له خياطة .. انا الحين بس بحاول اوقف النزيف شوي .. 
..
وهو يضمد الجرح .. كانت تتأمله بدموع .. بلا وعَيِ
مسكت جاكيته بيدينها .. من الألم الي تحسه .. 
جاء بيقوم ما عرف .. ماسكتنه ..!
أحتار .. و تفشّل من الوضع ..
هشام : خل نقوم , أخاف الحين تجي الدورية و نروح بسين و جيم
ياسمين بلا أدنى إعتراض قامت وياه .. و بلا وعيِ ..
فتح ليها الباب الخلفي .. و خلاها تدخل .. 
لم الأغراض و ركب بالسيارة .. يفكر بالبلشة الي بلش نفسه فيها ..
هشام بباله و هو يسوق :  
 وش كان بإيدي ؟ 
بنية أشوفها ببرور ( بالبر ) و بالليل تنزف .. و أطنشها ..
أي رجولة الي فيي .. ؟!!!
يالله ساعدني .. 
وين أوديها الحينْ .. أنا ما أعرف سالفتها ..
و إن وديتها للمستشفى اقل شي بيسوليي تحقيق .. 
و مو بعيدة ابتلش ببلشة اعظم ..
ماليي إلا أختيِ هاشمية .. 
..
رفع راسه للمراية يبغى يشوفها وش تسوي ..
ماشافها أنفجع .. وقف السيارة و التفت خلفه ..
لقاها منبطحة و نايمة .. شكلها يكسر الخاطر ..
حاضنة روحها و تحاول تغطي نفسها ..
نزل .. فصخ جاكيته و غطاها فيه .. و أخذ غترته
الي كانت محطوطة في السيارة .. و غطى شعرها فيهاا
و رجع ركب .. و مشى .. يفكر كيف بيعلّم أخته بهالمصيبة ..
..

تتَوالى الأحداثْ .. فترقبونـا ..! :embarrest:

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشااااء الله
هجووووورة حبيبتي 
بصراااحة الرواية شدتني من اول سطر قريته 
روووووووووووعه كلمة قليلة عليهااااااا
ياريت تكملي بسرررررعه بشوووف ويش بيسوووي هشاااام
بياااسمين
انتظرررر التكملة بفاارغ الصبر
يسلموووووووووو ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سلـآم ،.*
*لم أكن غ ـآفلة قط ،.*
*ع ـن روعة مآ تنثرين ،.*
*فقط تزآح ـمني الدقآئق و الثوآني عن المكوث هنآ ،.*
*من المتآبـ ع ـين مع ـكِ إن شآء الله ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*ريثمآ أنتهي من إمتح ـآني المخ ـيف ،.*
*أستمري بـ الع ـطآء ،.*
*قلم يستح ـق الإشآدة ،.*
*سـ أعود قريباً بـ إذن المولى ،.*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*لـآ ع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .... 

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ... 
الرواية باين عليها روعة وابداع ع الآخر... 
شدني توالي الأحداث... 
واللي شدني اكثر كون القصة تشمل شي من ديرتي القديح ربي يحفظها ويحفظ اهلها وناسها الطيبين 
ونبقى تحت سماءها نستظل... 

بصراحة الأحداث تجنن..اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم ياكريم ... 
.
.
.
. 
سلم ذاك الفكر الخصب...وذاك الخيال الواسع .......وذاك الحبر المُنسكب باروع الأشكال... 

انتظر وكلي شوووق فلا تتأخري عزيزتي.. 
واصلي وأيدينا على يديكِ... :) 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## هجـــღـــير

دُنيِا الأحلام
للدموع إحسَاسْ
دمعةَ على السطَوْر 

لا تعلمَونْ مِقدارَ سعادتَيِ بحروفكمْ
و مُتابِعتكم .. ليّ الشرفْ بل و كُل الشرف ..!
:)

حماكم الله ..

تفضَلوا الجديدْ ..

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقةَ ( 3 ) 

( ألمٌ و أملْ ..! )

بالقديح
حسين : هلااا رمزي  
 رمزي : هلا حسووون
حسين : وش الأخبار ؟
رمزي : ماااش .. ( و يضحك ) ..
سجاد : سلام عليكم جميعاً
حسين و رمزي : و عليكم السلام
سجاد : سمعتوا آخر خبر 
حسين : لا , أتحفنا يا أبو الأخباار
سجاد : تعرفوا مكتب الـ ...
حسين انقبض قلبه 
رمزي : أي وش فيه ؟!
سجاد : باص من باصاتهم أحترق في الطريق .. 
حسين بصدمة : الي مشوا الليلة ؟
سجاد : ايه ..
رمزي : طيب و البنات الي فيه ؟!
سجاد : الله العالم بحالهم ..
حسين قام يركض لسيارته .. ركبها و توجه لبيتهم ..
ماسك بإيده جواله .. يحاول يدق على ياسمينْ
سجاد : ويش فيه حسين هج ؟
رمزي : يالغبي ما تدري ان اخته تبع هالمكتب 
سجاد : ياعلي ..
....
حسين و هو يدق على ياسمينْ .. يطلع له مقفول 
وصل بيتهم .. 
حسين : اماااه
ام حسين بخوف طلعت من المطبخ : وش فيك ؟
حسين : دقيت عليش ياسمين
ام حسين : لا , دقيت عليها قبالك و طلع ليي مقفول .. منها ما دقيت
حسين : لاااااااااااا 
( مسك راسه بأيده و صرخ فيها )
ام حسين : طيحت قلبي ياولدي , صاير شي لأختك ..
حسين : ياسمين باصهم احترق .. و الله اعلم وش صار فيهم
ام حسين حطت اياديها على راسها و صرخت  : يااااااعلي .. بتي رااااااحت ...
مكان الباص ( المحتَرقْ ) ..

تجمعوا 
فرقة الإطفاء و دوريات الشرطـة ..
و سيارات الإسعاف .. 
.. بعض العوائل جت تبغى تعرف مصير بناتها ..
حشد هائل من الناس ..
أختلطت أحاسيسهم ما بينْ
قلق , خوف , دموع , دعاء و توسل 
الشارع تسكّر .. و الزحمة قامتْ ..!
..
بجهة ثانيةَ : 

هشام دق على أخته هاشمية ..
هاشمية : هلا خوك ..
هشام : هلا خية , طالعين ؟
هاشمية : لا والله قاعدين , لاويش ؟
هشام : لا , بس بامر عليش  توصيلتي 
هاشمية تحس بنبرة صوت اخوها .. ما تطمنْ ..
هاشمية : حياك 
هشام : يالله مع السلامة
هاشمية : الله يحفظك ..ف
اضل ( زوج هاشمية )  : هشام ؟
هاشمية : ايه , يقول توصيلته بيمرني مو عادته , ما أدري وش صاير بعد .. صوته ما يطمن 
فاضل : ماصاير الا الخير إن شاء الله 
هاشمية : إن شاء الله يارب ..
...
توقف عِند محطةَ .. يعبي بنزينْ .. 
و بعد ما خلّص ..!
توقف عِند البقالةَ .. يشتري شي .. حس بالجوع ..!
نزل من السيارةَ .. و على صوت تسكيرة الباب اوتعتْ ..
مو قادرة ترفع راسها .. من الألم .!
بشوي شوي .. قامتْ .. تحسست راسها .. ملفوف ..! 
و مغطى بغترةْ ..
وين أني ؟!
( صدر مِنها هالتساؤل و هي تتلفت حولهـا ) 
شَويِ و جاءْ .. فتح بابْ السيارةَ و هي لمّت روحها و تغطت ..
انتبه ليها .. 
ترّدد ما عرف وش يقول ..
ماتوقع بعمره ينحط بمثل هالموقف ..!
أنتظرها كان هي تتكلم .. بس أبد .. ما ينسمع غير صوت نفسها ..
فتح الكيس أخذ له فطيرة و عصير .. 
و من ورى ظهره مد الكيس عليها .. و قال 
هشام : اذا جوعانة .. الكيس فيه فطاير و عصير ..
ثانية , عشر ثواني , خمسطعش ثانية , دقيقة .. و هو مادنه
ما أخذت .. و صعبة يفلته .. بلكت صابها ..
خمّن إنها مستحية .. أو منصدمة بمعنى اصح ..!
لف جسمه شوي بدون ما يلتفت و حطه جنبها ..
جاءه سؤالها ..
ياسمين: وينَ اني ؟!
هشام : ماتذكري وش صار ؟
ياسمين بدموع : لا ..
هشام : شفتش طايحة في الطريق .. و حالتش حالة .. و الدمان مغرقتنش .. ضمدت الجرح و ركبتش في السيارة 
خية تذكري وش صار ؟ وش سبب هالجرح الي في جبينش ؟
ياسمين بدموع زادت : ما أدري .. ( الصدمة نسّتها .. ) 
كان يبغى يسئلها من هي ؟ وش اسمها ؟ 
بس قرّر يوقف اسئلته .. لما سمعها تصيح ..
أنسدتْ نفسه عن الفطيرة و العصير ..
و حرّك سيارته .. وهو يقول 
هشام : خية جرحش نزف واجد , و بعده ينزف .. لازم تاكلي..
..
ياسمينْ تتكلم : 
ما كِنتْ بوعيي .. ما أدري ولا أذكر وش صار ..
انصدمتْ لما قال لي إنه شافني مرمية في الطريق و دماني مغرقتنيِ .. 
كنت احاول أتذكر وش السبب ؟ بس كلما حاولت زاد الألم براسيِ .. 
...
بالقديح ..أ
نهارت أم حسينْ .. 
اتصل حسين في خواته فاطمة و إيمان علشان يجوا يقعدوا وياها و يهدوها لبينما يروح للمكتب و يشوف الحالة .. 
وصل و كان المكتب .. الضرّابْ يضربْ .. صراخ و مضارب .. و زحمة .. خصوصاً من عرفوا ان نص البنات مفقودينْ .. إما  تاهو بالبرور أو جلّلتهم النار و حولتهم رماد ..
دخل وسط الزحمة  ..!! 
احد الأشخاص يصرّخ على نائب المسئول : و كيف تمشيه دامك تدري ان به خراب .. هااااه كيفه 
النائب  المصري حالته حاله من الخوف : دنا ماليش أي دخل بالموضوع 
حسين بصراخ : عجل منهو الي له دخل .. هااااااه .. اهلنا الله العالم بحالهم الحينْ .. و انت تقول مالك دخل .. الله يلعنكم 
و طب عليه .. تجمعوا الناس حواليهم .. يحاولوا يفككوهم ..
باعدوهم .. 
المصري يحلف ماله شغل و كل اللوم على المسئول الكبير الي من عرف السالفة هج الله العالم وينْ ..
تسند حسين على الجدار .. طاحت دموعه .. من قلة الحيلة .. 
اخته ما يدري وش فيها ولا بأي أرض صارتْ .. 
هتف بقلب محروق : 
ياسمين لش الله ياخية ..
..
اتصل هشام لباسِم ..
باسم : هلا هشام
هشام : هااه وينك ؟ مشيت ؟
باسم : ايه .. من ساعة كذا , بس الله لا يوريك الزحمة
هشام : إيلاويش الزحمة ؟
باسم : حادث , الظاهر باص ما أدري شاحنة 
هشام : ياعلي .. الله يلطف , زين انتبه لعمرك .. سلام
باسم : إن شاء الله .. سلام
قفل مِنه .. و جلس يفكر .. معقولة الحادِث يكون له علاقة بهالبنت ..!
..
شوي و وقف بِنقطة تفتيش .. طلب مِنه الشرطيِ يوقف على جنب
هشام : يالله , خذ لك ويا هاللحجي 
وقف على جنبْ .. 
الشرطي و عيونه على الي جالسة و رى هشام : الرخصة لو سمحت ..هشام لاحظ نظراته .. و خالجه خوف ..! 
خصوصاً أن وضع ياسمين مُلفتْ .. يعني متغطية بغترة ..!
و عباتها مدحنة و كلها ترآب ..
خوفها ما كانْ اقل من خوف هِشام .. و علشان تِحسْ بالأمان 
مسكت فالينة هشام من ورى .. و هشام أنفجع .. بس عذرها
البنت بحالة صدمة .. 
طلّع الرخصة .. و عطاها و ياه ..
الشرطي تمادى بنظراته .. و هشام وصل حده ..!
هشام بنبرة حادة : شي ثاني يالأخو ؟!
فهمها الشرطَيِ .. عطاه الرخصة .. 
حرّك هشام و هو يقول : ( الله يقلعك )
..
مِتْ من الخوف لما شفت الشرطي جاي بإتجاهنا
كنت اظنه بيسلّمنيِ ليهم .. 
مسكت فالينته على طول .. اترجاه ..!
بس طلع الشرطي يبي رخصته .. و إن حنا بنقطة تفتيش ..
استحيت من حركتَيِ .. و على طول شِلتْ ايدي ..
..
بالقديح ..
حسين رجع بيتهم بخيبةْ أمل .. وش بيقول لأمه .. ما يدري عنها ..
فاطمة بدموع : اماه خلاص , ياسمين إن شاء الله بترجع
ام حسين بإنهيار : راحت بتي رااااااااااحت .. يااااااااااعلي
إيمان قعدت في زاوية تصيح ..
شوي و جاهم صوت جعفر الصغير .. يصيح ..! 
كأنه يحسْ .. بلي فيهم .. من ألم ..
فاطمة : إيمان غناتي قومي شوفي جعفر 
إيمان يالله تقوم : إن شاء الله
أم حسين بس تأن و تون .. 
و فاطمة تقرأ عليها .. و تطلب مِنها تذكر الله .. تحاول تطمنها 
و هي فارقها شيء إسمه ( إطمئنان ) ..
دخل حسين مِنهار .. و حالته حاله .. من شافوه ركضوا ليه ...
ام حسين بحال يفتت الصخر : هااه شفتها أختك ؟ ياسمين شفتها ؟
فاطمة : اخويي طمنا .. 
حسين بدموع : ما نملك غير الدُعاء .. ياسمين الله العالم وين أرضها ..
طاحت عليهم أم حسين ..
فاطمة : اماااااه
....

يتواصلُ الألم .. و الأملْ .. و نبقى في في إنتظار ..!

قد تأتي حلقة أخرى بعد قليلْ .. 

 :wink:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ياعليييييي ليكون ياسمين بتفقد الذاكرة مرة وحده...  :huh: 

بصراحة عشت الأجواء عدل وياهم ...


وضاق صدري على عائلة أم حسين ...

الله يطمن قلبهم إن شاء الله...


وحاسة إن هاشمية بتصير صديقة ياسمين والله اعلم...


بس السيد هشام طلع أصيل ومتربي عدل...


وسبحان الله ..الصدف خلت ياسمين تلتقي بالسيد بس في ظرووف قاسية ...



يلا حبيبتي ..تحمسنا نبغى نعرف وش بيصير وكيف بتسير الاحداث..



يعطيك العافية غناتي على رووعة الطرح..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

عزيزتي هجيررررررر
باااارت اروع مما تخيلت
ربي يكوون في عووون الجميع وخاااصة ام حسين قطت قلبي
استمرري حبيبتي ونحن بإنتظااارك
ولامانع من بااارت ثااني 
هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

روعهـ بكل ما تحملهـ الكلمه من معنى 


بنتظار التكمله على احر من الجمر 
بس يكفي علينا صياح نبغى أحداث تونس 


يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 
موفقه...
وعساكـِ على القوه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــد
روووووووووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
ويييييييييييني عن القصه<<<<اموووت على القصصص
ياعمري ياسمين عورني قلبي عليها...

ويش بصير فيها مسكينه اهئ اهئ اهئ

هجـــيـر~ تسلمــــين غناتيييي على هيكِ قصه
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ الراااااائع

يلا مو طولي علييينا <<ترى امووت ههههه
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور محمد وآل محمد

موفقه لكل خييير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## هجـــღـــير

دمعة على السطور 
دنيا الأحلام
وردهـ محمديِ
دمعة طفلة يتيمةَ
حروفكمْ تعني ليّ الكثير جِداً .. 
فلا تحَرمونيِ مِنها .. و من توقعاتكمْ ..
:)
لأجَلِ عيونكم .. تفضلوا الجَديدْ ..

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 4 )
( بلا وعَييِ وَ وعَييِ .. هِشام ..! )
دخل للريِاضْ ..!
و توجه لِشقة أخته هاشمية .. يفكر كيف بيشرح لها الوضع 
و كيف بتكون ردة فِعلها ..
هشام : خية , الحين انا باوديش لأختي .. ترتاحي عِندها لحد ما إن شاء الله نشوف حل .. 
أنتابها الخوف .. و بإندفاع قالت 
ياسمينْ : يعني بتتركني ؟!
سكت هشام .. ماعرف وش يقول .. أي كلام ينقال في هالوضع ؟!!
لا زالتْ ساكتة .. تنتظر إجابته .. و لما طوّل .. صاحتْ ..!
وصل لِشقة إخته .. طلب مِنها تعدل نفسهـا .. و تنزل ..
..
بشقة هاشمية ..
رن الجرسْ ..
هاشمية : اكيد هشام , باقوم أفتح .. 
و قامتْ .. تفتحه ..
هاشمية : هلا هشام
هشام وهو واقف عالباب : هلا , وياش ابو زهراء ؟
هاشمية : أي داكو قاعد في الصالة ..
هشام : ماعليه تخليه يدخل المجلس شويِ
هاشمية مستغربة : أي , إن شاء الله .. بس إنتَ إدخل 
هشام : لا ماعليه خية , روحي خليه يدخل أول ..
هاشمية مستغربة اعظم و ببالها : ويش فيه اخويي !!
راحت و طلبت من فاضِل يدخل المجلسْ .. و دخل ..!
هاشمية رجعت لأخوها الي واقف عالباب ..
هاشمية : هداكو دخل , خوك وش فيك ؟ صاير شي ؟
هشام يخاطب ياسمين الي كانت واقفة بعيد ..
هشام : تفضليِ
تقرّبتْ و دخلتْ .. 
هاشمية حالها ما ينوصف من كُثر الدهشة .. 
هشام : هذا الي صاير خية ..
هاشمية و هي تضرب على صدرها : عرّستْ من ورانااا
هشام بقق عيونه .. و بلا شعور غرق في الضحك ..
ياسمينْ مو دارية عن شيء .. بس أبتسمت لضحكة هِشام ..
ما تدري ليش ؟!
هشام : الله يهديش خية .. الحين بافهمش السالفة بس دخليها داخل .. عن وقفتها ..أ
خذتْ هاشمية ياسمينْ و دخلّتها غرفة زهراءْ الي كانت تلعبْ ..
أستأذنت مِنها و طلعتْ ..
هاشمية بتعصيبة خفيفة  : يالله فهمني وش صاير ؟
هشام : زين ..  ( تذكر كِلمة أخته و رجع يضحك ) 
هاشمية : شوف هذا ؟! أني محترقة و هو يضحك هالبارد ..
هشام : زين .. تي هدّيِ له ..
و أبتدأ يحكي ليها السالفة .. 
هاشمية : يالله .. و الحين هي يعني ما تتذكر شي ؟!
هشام: شكلها .. خية متأكدة مافيها تثقيل عليش لو خليتها عندش ؟
هاشمية : لا وش فقلته !! و اذا ما جبتها عندي وين بتوديها في هالديرة .. اطمن
هشام : الله يخليش يالغالية ..
هاشمية بإبتسامة : و يخليك و يحميك ..

..
بالغُرفة ..
قعدتْ .. 
راسها يعورهـا .. 
زهراءْ من أول ما دخلت ياسمين غرفتها و هي تطلّع فيها .. 
مستغربة .. 
و ببراءةْ و فضول الأطفال سئلتْ ..
زهراءْ : وث اسمث انتين ؟!
أبتسمتْ ياسمينْ .. شويِ و أختفتْ الإبتسامة .. 
( وش اسمي ؟! ) 
..
بالصالة ..
هشام : ما أوصيش خية عليها .. 
هاشمية : لا توصي .. جارتنا أم منتظر دكتورة .. بخليها تجي تشوفها بعد .. 
هشام : تسوي خير خية .. يالله أستأذنْ .. سلمي ليي على ابو زهراء و أعتذري ليي منه و لا تنسي زهور 
هاشمية : إن شاء الله .. 
هشام : مع السلامة
هاشمية : الله يسلمك
..
بعد ماطلع هشام .. فاضِل سمع تسكيرة الباب و طلع ..
فاضِل : وينهو اخوش ؟
هاشمية : طلع ..
فاضِل : يؤ ما مداني حتى اسلّم عليه .. وش صاير ..
و حكت ليه السالفة .. 
فاضِل : الله يلطف بحالها ..
هاشمية : باقوم اشوفها , تركتها داخل لحالها ويا زهور ..
..
ركبْ سيارته .. وهو متألم لحالهـا ..
انتبه للقُرآن الي شاله من الطريِقْ .. أكيد يخصهـا ..
فتح على أول صفحة .. 
لقى مكتوب ..
( مُلكْ لوردِ الياسَميِنْ )
أستغربْ .. معقول تكونْ نفسها .. 
لا لا .. مجُرّد تشابه القابْ .. ياكثر الي بهاللقب ..
حرّك سيارته .. و توجه لشقته ..!
...
هاشمية تتكلم :
دخلت ليها .. طلبتْ مِنها .. تفصخ عباتها .. لأنها كانت حالتها حالة و متقطعة .. جبت ليها فياب نظيفة .. علشان تبدّل .. 
طلبتْ مِنها تترك الغترة .. بس ولا كأنها تسمعنيِ .. ماسكتنها .. الا حاضنتنها ..!
بس غترةْ مِنْ .. حقت هشام يعنيِ ؟!
بس إيلاوه ماسكتنها كِده .. كأنها شيء غالي عِندها ..
تركتها على راحتها ..
و رحت لبيت جيرانا أم منتظر .. من الله ماعندها زام الليلة .. مع إنّ الوقت متاخر الساعة 11 بس ما مانعتْ 
طلبتْ مِنها تجي ويايي تشوفها ..

..
فحصتها .. 
هاشمية : هاه أم منتظر ؟
أم منتظر : الحمدلله مافيها شيء .. غير الجرح الي بجبينها .. نظفته ليها .. و ضمدته .. و بعطيش ليه غيارات علشان تغيره ..
هاشمية : الله يعطيش العافية 
ام منتظر : الله يعافيش ..
هاشمية : اخويي يقول انها ما تذكر شيء ..
أم منتظر : شيء طبيعي من الصدمة .. بمجرّد ما ترتاح و تخف آثارها إن شاء الله بتتذكر .. بس لازم هي تحاول بعد تتذكر ..
 و لّفت على ياسمينْ ..
أم منتظر : تذكري وش صار لش ؟!
ياسمينْ بأسى : لا ..
ام منتظر : لا تخافي , بتتذكريِ بس لازم تحاولي بعد .. طيب
هزت ياسمين راسها بعلامة ( إيه )
....
القديح ..
أم حسين نقلوها المستشفى .. و فاطمة وياها 
أما إيمان فظلت ببيتهم ويا جعفر الصغير ..!
( بالمستشفى ..)
فاطمة تصيح : ياعلي .. وش هالمصايبْ الي تتحذف علينا 
حسين بألم : أستغفري ربش خية , مكتوبْ  .
فاطمة : أستغفر الله .. خيي روح البيت ارتاح أني بقعد ويا أمي قلت لعلي .. ( علي زوج فاطمة )
حسين : أي راحة ياخية .. و الغالية ما ندري وينها .. ( قالها و زفر آهه من صدره  أجبرت فاطمة تصيح زيادة )
...
وصل شقته ..
باسم : هاه ابو الشباب , ماشيين بعدك ووصلنا قبلك ..
هشام رمى بنفسه عالكنبة .. و باين عليه إنه مرهق .. 
هشام : وصلت من زمان , بس مريت اختي .. 
باسم : اها , تبغى عشاء ؟! حمزة بيقلي بيضْ ..
هشام : لا , ماليي نفس .. بالعافية .. باقوم أرتاح 
باسم أستغرب من حال هشام ..! 
...
توه بيتمدد عالسرير .. دقت امه عليه
هشام وهو يضرب راسه : يوووه , نسيت ما طمنتها 
رد عليهااعذريني امااه , انشغلت ويا الشباب ..
ام السيد هشام : الوو 
هشام : هلا بأم السيد 
ام السيد هشام : هلا بك ياخلف شبدي , وش فيك ما أتصلت 
هشام : اعذريني امااه , انشغلت ويا الشباب ..
ام السيد هشام : يعني ؟! الله لا يشغلك بحال سوء ياخلف  شبدي , يالله نام و أرتاح ..
هشام : تآمريني يالغالية 
ام السيد هشام  : يالله بأمانة الله
هشام : بأمان الكريم
قفل مِنها وهو يردد : ( الله لا يحرمني منش )
...
بشقة هاشمية ..
بالصالة ..
فاضل : نامتْ ؟!
هاشمية : ايه , حتى زهراءْ .. 
فاضِل : يالله عجل قومي نرّيح ..
هاشمية : يالله 
....
صباح اليوم الثانيِ ..ت
جهّز و نزل ... 
هشام في سيارته : وين الغترة بعد ؟! يؤؤ نسيتها عند البنية في شقة اختي .. لا إله إلا الله .. وووف .. الحين وش اسويِ .. ماليي الا باسمو اتسلّف غترته ..

....
قريِبْ الظهر ..
دقتْ الشرطة على حسيِنْ .. تبلّغه إنهم لقوا كم ابنية و يمكن أخته تكون بينهم .. 
حسينْ بأمل : خلاص الحين جاي ان شاء الله , مع السلامة
فاطمة : هاه بشر .. شافوها ؟
حسين : يقولوا شافوا بنات و يمكن تكون وياهم .. يالله باروح
فاطمة : لا تنسى تطمنا .. 
رفعت أيدها و بدموع : ( ياربَّ تكون بينهم ياربَّ ) 
لّفتْ على أمها الي مفترشة السرير الأبيِضْ .. مسكت إيدها ..
و ناجتها .. 
فاطمة : أمااه , يالله تعافي , ياسمينْ إن شاء الله بتكون بينهم و بتقر عيونش بشوفتها .. بس أرجعي ليناا أمااه ..
....
الظهر الساعة 1 ..
بشقة هاشمَيِةَ ..
قعدت من النوم .. شافت زهراءْ قاعدة تلعب بباربيتها ..
دخلت هاشمية .. 
هاشمية بإبتسامة : صباح الخير 
ياسمينْ : صباح النور 
هاشمية : عسى بس ارتحتي بالنومة ؟
ياسمينْ : ايه , الحمدلله .
هاشمية : يالله الغداء جاهز بس على ما تصلي و تخلصيِ نحطه .. 
ياسمينْ أبتسمتْ لها .. و قامتْ تصَليِ .. 
و هي قايمةَ لمحت هاشمية الغُترةَ .. 
هاشمية ببالها : بعدهيِ ماسكتنها ..!!!!
......
بمركز الشرطة ..
الضابط : أخ حسينْ .. البنات الي لقيناهم .. مُصابات .. و البعضْ مِنهم وضعهم خطير جِداً .. لذلك أبيك متوقع و حاط ببالك اسوء الإحتمالاتْ .. في الحقيقة ما وديِ اكذب عليكْ و أعطيك أمل .. فرصة نجاة أختك جِداً قليلةً .. و لو لقيناها و هي بخير .. بتكون معجزة 
كلمات الضابط كانت كفيلة تقضي على كل أمل بناه و هو في طريقه للمركز .. 
الضابط يكمل كلامه : بكون بإنتظارك  تجيب أحد من الأهل  اليوم العصر , يشوف البنات إذا كانت أختك من بينهم والا لا ..
حسين : إن شاء الله .. يالله مع السلامة
الضابط بأسف على حال حسين : الله يسلمك ..
.....
طلع هِشام مِنْ دوامه .. و هو في الطريق .. دق على شقة أخته .. 
هاشمية و هي تتوجه للتلفون : خير اللهم إجعله خير
رفعته ..
هاشمية : الو
هِشام : هلا خية 
هاشمية : هلا خوك 
هشام : وش احوالكم ؟
هاشمية : بخير الحمدلله , انت وش اخبارك ؟
هشام : الحمدلله تمام , خية وش احوال البنية ؟! صار شي ؟
هاشمية : زينة , هداكي تركتها تصليِ .. لا ما صار بس خليت البارحة جارتنا أم منتظر تجي تكشف عليها و قالت إن عندها فقدان ذاكرة مؤقتْ .. 
هشام : يالله , هذا الي كنت خايف منه .. الله يكون بعونها .. 
خيتي اذا صار أي شي علميني زين 
هاشمية : لا توصي ..
هشام : يالله في امان الله
هاشمية : بحفظ الله 
سكّر ..
هاشمية : يـؤ نسيت ما سئلته عن سالفة الغترة ..!! يؤ وش هالريحة .. ليكون صار شيء في الغداء 
و قامت ركض للمطبخ
.....
خلّصتْ صلاة .. غطّت راسها بلفة عطتها وياها هاشمية و لبست عباتها .. صحيح متقطعة بس من تحت يعني تستر ..
طلعت بتشوف هاشمية و هي في المطبخ ..
...
في المطبخ ..
هاشمية نست ( مبيزة ) جنب الصفرية و أحترقت ..!
هاشمية : ياعلي , وين اشيلها وين اوديهاا , طاعون بيحترق المطبخ .. 
بنفس اللحظة ياسمينْ كانت تناظر هاشمية و هي تحاول تطفي حريق ( المبيزةَ ) ..
حست نفسها تختنق .. ضاق فيها المكانْ .. صارتْ بسرعة تُمرّ بذاكرتها مشاهد .. بنات .. حريق كبير .. 
و بلا وعَيِ صرختْ .. 
ياسمينْ : لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اختلعت هاشمية .. و على طول طلعتْ تشوف وش صاير ..
و ما شافت الا باب الشقة مفتوح ..
ياسمينْ طلعتْ .. 
هاشمية بخلعه : ياعلي , وين راحتْ ..
و راحت تركضْ تدورها في العمارة .. ماشافتها ..!
ردّت ركبتْ .. اتصلت لِهشام .. جواله مغلق ..
هاشمية : هذا وقته هشام .. ياعلي ويش اسوي في هالمصيبة .. وين اولّيِ على عمريِ .. ياعلي ياعلي 
ماليي الا ادق على فاضِل ..
دقت عليه و علّمته بالسالفة .. و على طول أستأذن من دوامه و طلع ..
رجعت دقت على هشام .. بس نفس الشيء ( مغلق ! )
....
بعد فترة قصَيِرةَ ..
وصل لشقتهم .. و هو طالع من السيارة .. أخذ جواله ..
هشام : انطفى بعد ..!! وووف
سكّر سيارته .. و دخل العمارةَ ..
و هو يصَعد عالدرج .. سمَع صوتْ .. و كلما اقتربْ من شقتهم .. صار الصوت أكثر وضوح ..
وصل و كانتْ المُفاجاة ..!
.......

توقعاتُكمْ  للحلقة القَادِمةَ ..!! :wink:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياااااااااااااااااااااالله رووووووووووعه بجد
مسكينه ياسميــن عورت قلبي 
بس ان شاءالله ترجع ذاكرتها عشان خاطر امها


بس ماني ماني ابسرعه خلص الجزء...
غاليتي هجير قصه اكثر من رووووووووووعه
تسلمين غناتي على هيك قلم
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور محمد وآله
دمتي بود

----------


## أُخرىْ

لي الشرف بأن أكون مُتابعه لقلمك..
موفقه..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

ياعلييييييييييييييييييييي .... مثل ماتوقعت فقدت الذاكرة يعني 
بس الحمد لله بدأت تذكر... 


أكيييييييييييد هذا صووووت ياسمين اللي سمعه....



يلا خية متشوقين نبغى نعرف ويش بيصير....!!! 


غاليتي هجير ...القصة مشوووقة جداً....

حسيت نفسي وحده منهم صراااحة .اندمجت وياهم بقوووة .. 

يعطيك العافية ويسلم فكرك ياارب..وتسلم أياديك... 


انتظر الجديد وكلي شووق.. 


موفقةل كل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أميرة العشق

يؤؤ
هذا سيد هاشم جارنا مآغيره
 :wink:  :wink: 
هجوـره
لي عودـه بعدمـآ أنهي القرآـءة
دني ـآ << تآبعيها انتين بعد
 :wacko: 
موفق ـه
 :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هجيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر وينك هااااا
تعالي ابسرعه
ابغى اعرف ويش صاااااااااااار...؟

----------


## أم علي الأكبر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد

بداية موفقة

من الرائع أن أرى كاتبة من القطيف

فقد مللت من قراءة القصص الاماراتية والقطرية وأيضاً السعودية البعيدة عن قطيفنا كل البعد

خيتو أسجل اسمي ضمن القرائ والمتابعين لها

وفي نهايتها سأكون ناقدة لكي

وأتمنى أن أرى نقدك على قصصي :rolleyes: 

موفقة اختي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

دمعة طِفلة .. 
الروعة تواجدش و إطلالتش الحلوةَ .. و لا يهمش نطّول الجزء لعيونش .. :)

أخرى .. 
بل انا من يَغمُرنيِ الشرفْ .. كُليِ أمل أن تنالَ متواضعتَيِ
إعجابك ..
دمعة على السطور ..
توقعاتك حلوةَ .. و مَتابِعتكْ أحلى ..! 
الله يحفظك و يخليِكْ .. سعيدةَ بمتابعتكْ جِداً ..
أميرة العشق ..
اي جاركم خخ
بإنتظار رأيكْ .. لا تتأخريِ ..!
دمعة طِفلة .. هداني الحين ببتدي أكتبْ .. لأنَ البارحة زحمة الله يسلمش ولا مدانيِ .. 
أم علي الأكبر ..
سَعيدةَ جِداً جِداً بمتابعَتكْ .. و بكون بإنتظَار نقدكْ البناءْ ..
و بإذن الله تكون ليِ مُتابعةَ لـ روائعكْ .. 

حماكم المولى جميعاً

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

غاليتي هجيـــــــــــــــــــر وينك...؟
ترى اني اموووت كذا
يلا ابسرعه عااد غناتييي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

بكمل الجزء و بحطه بالليل إن شاء الله ..!
 :wink:

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
غاااليتي هجـــღـــير
الاحداااااث راااااائعه ... ومشوووووقه 
تسلميييييييييييين يالغلا 
وننتظر بشووووق 
دمتم بخيييييييييير

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 5 ) .. 
(أحاسيس غبية ..! )
بعد فترة قصَيِرةَ ..
وصل لشقتهم .. و هو طالع من السيارة .. أخذ جواله ..
هشام : انطفى بعد ..!! وووف
سكّر سيارته .. و دخل العمارةَ ..
و هو يصَعد عالدرج .. سمَع صوتْ .. و كلما اقتربْ من شقتهم .. صار الصوت أكثر وضوح ..
وصل و كانتْ المُفاجاة ..!
ياسَميِنْ جالسة عِندْ بابْ شِقتهم .. تصيِحْ ..!
أنفجع ..
وش الي جابها لهالمكانْ .. وش صار .. و كيف دلّتْ
مليون الف سؤال راوده و هو يشوفها ..
أول ما انتبهت له .. ركضت بإتجاهه .. 
أنفجع أعظم .. وش ناوية عليه ؟!
أبتعد بسَرعةَ .. 
مو معقول الي قاعد يصيرْ .. 
لما شافته أبتعد .. صاحت أعظم .. و هو لا زال مدهوش و مذهول .. 
انتبه .. هالعمارة عمارة عزابية و وضعه مع البنت مرّه بيكون مُريِبْ .. خصوصاً إنها تصيحْ .. 
طلب مِنها تطلع وياه برى العِمارةَ .. 
هِشام : خية خلاص هدّي صلي على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد , و خل نطلع من هنا , اخاف تصير لينا سالفة .. 
قامتْ وياه .. ركبّها السيارة .. و توجه لبيتْ أخته ..

.......
بشقة هاشمية ..
فاضِل محتار مو عارف وش يسوي .. 
و هاشمية اكلها الخوف .. 
فاضِل : باقوم باروح لِهشام دام جواله مغلق ..
هاشمية : روح , بلكت يشوف لينا حل و يلقاها قبل لا تتوه والا يصير فيها شيء .. ياعلي 
توه بيقوم فاضِل .. إلا رنّ جرس شقتهم ..
هاشمية بخوف : خير اللهم إجعله خير
راح فاضِل و فتحه .. 
هِشام : هلا أبو زهراءْ
فاضِل : هلا , جيت والله جابك , البنية طلعت و لا ندري وين راحتْ و داكي اختك هاشمية حالتها حالة
هِشام : داهي ويايي .. لا تخافوا ..
فاضِل .. أنصدمْ .. كيف وياه ؟!
دخل فاضِل المجلسْ و هِشام دخل مع ياسمينْ .. 
هاشمية : ياعلي , وين رحتي ؟ قلبي بيوقف من الخوف ..
ياسمينْ .. متغطية .. و دموعها أربع أربع .. 
ما قدرت تتحمل و دخلتْ غرفة زهراءْ ..
هاشمية : وش فيها ؟! و كيف لقيتها ؟
هِشام : شفتها قاعدة جنب باب الشقة .. 
هاشمية : شقتنا ؟!
هشام  : ايه , شقتكم .
هاشمية : بس اني طلعت و دورتها في العمارة كلها و ما شفتها !!
هشام يبغى يسكر الموضوع : المهم , إنها رجعت و هي سالمة ..
هاشمية : الحمدلله ..
هِشام : علميني وش صار خية ؟ وش الي خلاها تطلع ؟
جلستْ هاشمية تعلّمه بالسالفة ..
...
ياسمينْ تتكلم :
دخلتْ غُرفة زهراءْ .. و طلّعت باقي غبنتي و خوفي ..
أحسْ نفسَيِ ضايعة .. لمّا شفت الحريق بالمطبخ .. ما أتحملتْ المنظر .. حسيت نفسي اختنق .. ولا شعورياً صرت اصيح .. المكان كلما جاءه يضيق بيِ .. طلعتْ .. هربت .. ابي اتنفس .. اختنق .. اني اختنق .... وينه ؟! محتاجتنه .. هِمتْ في الشوارع .. أدوره .. كل الي اتذكره نيتي في أني ( ادوره ) 
بس كيف وصلت لشقته .. ما أدريِ ..!! ولا أذكر ..!!
لمّا صدني .. كانت بمثابة الصفعة الي صحّتنيِ .. 
أنتبهت لنفسي و عُمَريِ و أني جنبه أصيح ..!
إحساسي بالتوهانْ و الضياع كان سبب صياحيِ ..
..

هِشام : أنتبهي ليها خيةَ ..
هاشمية : إن شاء الله ..
هِشام : أدري مسئولية كبيرةَ , خصوصاً إنها بنية بس .........
 قاطعته هاشمية بإبتسامة : لا تحاتيِ خوك .. الله يقدرنا عليها ..
القديح ..
بالمستشفى ..
فاطمة : اني اروحْ ؟!! ما أتحمّل ياخويي .. 
حسينْ : إيمان و و عِندها جعفر و محمَّد تنتبه ليهم , ( كمّل بأسى )  و أمي الله يقومها بالسلامة .. مافي غيرش ..
فاطمة : خلاص باروح .. ياربَّ تكون ياسمينْ من بينهم بس بحالة زينة .. 
...
بالرياضْ ..
ياسمينْ قامت تبغى تشوف هِشام راح و الا بعده ..
فتحت الباب بشوي شوي .. و شافته قاعد ويا إخته هاشمية و زوجها فاضِل .. قعدتْ تتأمله .. وش سرّ هالمشَاعر الي من اشوفه تشتعل داخَليِ ؟! .. كأني اعرفه .. 
ليشْ أحس بالحاجة له ؟! 
أنتبهت ليها زهراء الصغنونة و هي تشرف من على الباب ..
و جت جنبها تشرف وياها .. و أندمجتْ .. أنتبهت ليها ياسمينْ و جتها ضحكة على شكل زهراءْ و هي متغصغصة تشرف وياهـا ..
مسحتْ بحنية على شعر زهراءْ .. و زهراء ابتسمتْ .. 
أنحنت ياسمينْ ليها .. و سئلتها 
ياسمينْ : وش اسمش ؟!
زهراء : زهراء .. و خالي هِثام يسميني زهور ..
ياسمينْ : الله حليو اسمش .. بس منهو خالش هِثام ؟! ( تقلد عليها )
زهراءْ و هي تأشر على هِشام من الباب : داكو 
ياسمينْ طالعتْ في هِشام .. و أخذت تردد 
( هِشام , هِشام , هِشام .. ) 
ليش أحس بنبرةَ غريبة لما أنطقه .. مو غريبْ علي الإسمْ ..!
بس لو أتذكر .. لو ترجع لي ذاكرتي .. و أتخلّص مِنْ هالاحاسيس الغبية ..
....
أخذ أخته فاطمة للمستشفى .. 
إما يحيى الأمل .. والا يموتْ ..!
كان الضابط بإنتظارهم .. 
سمح لهم يدخلونْ الغُرفة و الي كانت نوعاً ما مليانة .. 
دخلتْ فاطمة و بداخلها خوفْ .. ساعة تتمنى تكون ياسمينْ بينهم .. و ساعة لا .. خصوصاً مِنْ تشوف الحالاتْ الصعبة و الي تعور القلبْ .. لبنات بعمر الزهور ..! 
الله على الظالم ..
بخيبة أمل .. صارت تبعد نظرها عن كِل سرير تُمر بقربه .. لحد ما وصلت لآخر سرير .. صاحبته .. كِلها أبيِضْ بأبيِض ..
ماقدرت تتعرّف على ملامِحها مِنْ الشاش الي يغطيها ..
قرّبتْ مِنها و قالت بخوف 
فاطمة : ياسمينْ 
جاءها صوت البنت بهمسْ .. و هي تنادي زوجها ..!
حمدت فاطمة ربّها أنها ما طلعت ياسمينْ .. و بنفس الوقتْ توّجع قلبها لحالهـا .. 
طلعت من الغرفة و كان حسين بإنتظارها .. 
حسينْ : هاااه خية 
فاطمة تصيح ..
حسين نفذ صبره : شفتيها ؟!
فاطمة : لا .. 
حسين : يافرج الله ..
...
ببيت أم حسينْ ..
إيمان و هي تصيح : لحد الحينْ مو شايفينها ..
سكينة : ياعلي ياعلي .. 
إيمان : حالتنا حالة , و الي زادنا طيحة امي علينا 
سكينة : ياربَّ يلطف بحالها .. ياربَّ يرد ياسمينْ سالمة ( و بدت تصيح ) ..
....
بالريِاضْ ..
هِشام : يالله استأذن 
هاشمية : وين خوك .. أقعد تغدا ويانا
هِشام : لا خية , باروح
هاشمية زي الي عصبتْ : هتاا
فاضِل : إقعد , لا تخليها تفقع .. و نخسر غدانا ( و يضحك )
ياسمينْ بعدهي على باب الغرفة .. سمعتهم .. وجعها قلبها لأن هِشام ناوي يروح .. ما تبغاه يروح .. محتاجة قربه .. تبغى تحس بالأمان .. و هالأمان ما يكون إلا بِهشام ..
ياسمينْ : زهور تعالي ..
زهراءْ : هاا
ياسمينْ : بعطيشْ سرّ و روحي وديه لخالو هثام .. بس لا تخليِ أمش و ابوش يشوفوه و الا تالي مايصير سرّ .. زين
زهراءْ تحمّستْ : أي أي زين 
مسكت ياسمينْ قلم وورقة مِنْ عند زهراء من الي تخربش فيهم .. كتبت .. و عطتها زهراءْ الي انطلقت لخالهـا ..
زهراءْ و هي تركضْ : خالي خالي خالي
هِشام تلقاها : هلا زهور ..
هاشمية : خلاص بتتغدى ويانا .. و هداني باقوم احط الغداء و في ذمتك إن طلعت .. فاضِل إمسكه
فاضِل مبتسم : ولا يهمش ..
هِشام يضحك : حشااا 
زهراءْ بصوت ماينسمع : خالي هِثام
هِشام بنفس النبرة : ويشو ؟
زهراءْ : بعطيك سرّ
هِشام يسوي نفسه متحمّس : يالله , عطيني ..
فاضِل : خير , على واه هالمساسر ؟
هِشام : أسرار .. بيني و بين بنت اختي .. عِندك مانِع ؟
فاضِل يضحك : لا لا , أخذوا راحتكم .. باقوم لمرتيِ احسنْ
ياسمينْ من بعيد تراقبْ .. متلهفة تشوف ردة فِعل هِشام لما يقرأ الورقة ..
عطتْ زهراءْ خالها السرّ ( على قولتهم ) و أنحاشتْ للغرفة تعلّم ياسمينْ أنها وصلته .. ما تدري ان ياسمينْ مركزة عواينها عدل عليهم .. 
زهراءْ شاقة حلقها بالإبتسامة : عطيته وياه ..
ياسمينْ : شطورةّ زهور
هِشام حاط بباله إنّ الورقة من عند بنت اخته .. بس لمّا قرأ الورقة أنصدم .. مو بس لأنه أكتشف ان الي كاتبتنها ياسمينْ ..لا .. الي صدمه أكثر الكلامْ الي مكتوب ..!!!
( إفتح ذراعيكْ .. ضُمّ روحي .. طوقهـا 
إمسح بأطرافِ أصابعك بقايا وجعَيِ
لا تروح .. أحتاجكْ  )
نفس الخاطرة الي قراها ذاك اليوم .. لـ ورد الياسمينْ ..
على طول تذكر القرآن و لقبْ ورد الياسمينْ ..
معقول تكونْ هيّ ؟!!! يالله ..
..
هالخاطرةَ على بال ياسمينْ إنها كانتْ وليدةَ اللحظة و الحاجة الي تحسها .. ما درت إنها مخزّنة بذاكرتهـا ..!
و لنفسْ الشخصْ ..
...
هاشمية : يالله خوك .. السفرة جاهزة 
هِشام سرحَان .. يفكر بلي صار .. لازم يتخذ موقفْ و بأقربْ وقتْ .. 
هاشمية : هِشام ..
انتبه لها ..
هِشام : هلا ..
هاشمية : الغداء ..
هِشام بإبتسامة : زينْ 
...
توجهت هاشمية لغرفة ياسمينْ .. وهي حاملة غداهـا ..
ياسمينْ بنبرة إمتنان : الله يرحم والديشْ
هاشمية بإبتسامة : والدينا ووالديش 
ياسمينْ : آسفة على الي صار 
هاشمية : لا يهمشْ .. ( و لّفت على زهراءْ ) زهور ماما قومي تغديِ
زهراء : بتغدا هناا وياهـا ( تقصد ياسمينْ )
ياسمينْ ابتسمت .. 
هاشمية : زين .. اذا بغيتوا شي نادونيِ .. 
......
بالقديح ..
بالمستشفى ..
ام حسينْ أوتعتْ .. و أول شيءْ قالته إسم ياسمينْ .. فاطمة و حسين كانوا جنبها .. فرحوا لما أوتعت .. و توجعوا لمّا نادت ياسمينْ ..
فاطمة وهي ماسكة أيد أمها : الحمدلله على سلامتش يالغالية
ام حسينْ : وينها ياسمينْ ؟
فاطمة ناظرتْ حسينْ .. بمعنى ( وش اقول ليها ؟ )
حسينْ : ياسمينْ بإذن الله بترجع .. و هي بخير و سلامة ..
ام حسينْ صاحتْ : لحد الحين ماشافوها ؟ ويلي يابتي ..
حسينْ : بيشوفوها إن شاء الله و بترجع .. بحق محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد بترجع .. امااه مالينا غير الصبر و النخوة بالله و اهل بيت النبيِ ( عليهم السلام ) 
ام حسينْ : يا علي ..
.....
بالصالة و على طاولة الطعامْ ..
هِشام : وينها زهور ؟
هاشمية : تتغدا ويا البنية ..  غناتيِ فاضِل عطيني صحن السلطة ..
فاضِل و هو ماد الصحنْ : تفضلي عيوني ..
هِشام : مخلييني اتغدا وياكم علشان تقهروني يعني ؟!
هاشمية : يـؤ .. نقهرك على واه ؟
هِشام : طايحين مغازل .. قدروا مشاعري شوي .. تراني عزابي .. 
هاشمية ماتت ضحك على كلام اخوها .. 
فاضِل : شِد حيلك و عرّسْ ..
هاشمية : و هو الصادَق .. لمتى بعد .. نبغى نفرح فيكْ ..
هِشام يسوي نفسه يكح ..
هاشمية : أي أي غومل زي كل مرّه .. عجل لا تقول تنقهر ..
هِشام : ما أغومل .. بس احس نفسي مانا مستعد الحينْ .. 
هاشمية : وش ناقصنك عفر ؟ مهر ؟! خير الله واجد , بنت الحلال ؟! من بكرى ادور لك .. و بتلقى بدال الوحدة الف .. 
هِشام : ماقصدت مانا مستعد مادياً .. بس خلاص لا طخّت في مخي .. باجي اقول ليشْ ..!
هاشمية : بنشوف ..
....

وتتوالى الأحداثْ ..!! يُغلّفها التشِويِقْ ..!
أعتذر لِقصِر الحلقة ..! 
الظروفْ قيدتنا نوعاً مـا ..
القادِم أحلى بإذن الله
 :wink:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

العزيزةَ .. فرحْ ..!
سعيدةَ بِمُتابعتكْ جِداً .. لا تحرميني إطلالتكْ ..

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
يااااااارب مره متحمسسه
بس بجد تأثرت بالاصار بالمستشفى ذكرنا 
بفاجعة القديح ..
حبيبتي هجـــღـــير
تسلمين يالغلا ويسلم فكرك وقلمك 
يللا لاطوليييييين علينا  :embarrest: 
وربي يوفقك ومقضيه حوائجك بحق عزيز الزهراء سلام الله عليها
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
الصورة بدأت توضح شوي شوي لهشام ..... 
خلاص قرّب يعرف إنها هي نفسها ياعلي تحمست بقووووة 

ابغى اعرف ويش بيصير...

والله يعين أم حسين ويصبرها.....وإن شاء الله تتذكر ياسمين في البارت الجايي 


يعطيك العافية خيتي يالغالية على هالبارت الحمااااسي حددددددده ... 

ننتظر كل جديد :) 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ... 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يؤؤؤؤ يؤؤؤ ماني ماني بسرعه خلصت
اهئ اهئ اهئ...

غاليتي هجيـــــــــر تسلمين على هيك طرح
روووووووووعه بجد 
ماشاءالله عليك غناتيييي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...

يلا لااا طولي علينا زييين ترى اني امووت بعدين هههههه

يؤؤؤ يؤؤؤ نسيت اقول لك المفروض يكون في جزئين غييير هذا الجزء
ابصراحه لانك طولتي علينا ههههههههه
يلا انتظرهم الحين...

----------


## رحيق لياسمين

يسلموووووووووووو ع القصه الروعهـ

يعطيك الف عاافيه

موفقه

تحياااااااااااتي

رحيق لياسمين

----------


## أميرة العشق

الحين صار لي سن ـة من دخلت توقعت صفحتين ثلاث
بس هالتشون ـة أقول هجير
امشي سيده وطول ـي لين ـآ البآرت ـآت لا تعرفي وش بيصير
 :toung: 

هشآم ويآسمي ـن
لعب ـة القدر جمـعهم ـآ فهل سيفرق بينهم ـآ
يآسمين تحب هشآم بس هشآم ..!؟
...

بإنتظآر الجديدً دوم ـآ 
والطويل بع ـتٍ
..}{

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هجيـــــــــــر وييينك غناتييي
عليك اجزاء واااايد ترى هااا
حراااام والله مشتاقين الى القصه
موفقه لكل خيير...

----------


## هجـــღـــير

باقةُ ورد لُكل من يزيدنَيِ سروراً بمتابعته
اعتذر مِنْ اعمـاقِ قلبي على التأخير
الآن بإذن الله سأكمل الحلقَة و أضعهـا
 :embarrest:

----------


## أميرة العشق

بالإأأأإإنتظ ـآآأأر
موفق ـه
..~

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 6 )
( ياسمينْ ..! )
بعدْ مرور يومَيِنْ ..
طلعت أم حسيِنْ من المستشفى .. و رجعت بيِتهم و الألم بداخلهـا أضعاف .. حبيبة قلبها و دلوعتها ياسمينْ .. مفقودةَ
تاهتْ و الا ... ؟!
الإحتمال الثاني يرفضه عقلهـا ..
بنتي ياسمينْ عيشة ما ماتت .. 
الكِل متألم .. و الكِل متعلّق بـ ذرّة أمل .. إن ياسمينْ في يوم مِنْ الأيام .. بترجع ..!
سكينة : ماني قادرة استوعب إنها .... ( و بدت تصيح )
إيمان : خلاص سكينة , ياعلي لا تحرقي قلوبنا أعظم 
فاطمة بألم : عونك ياربَّ .. 
سمعهم حسينْ .. طق الباب و تنحنح .. تغطّت سكينة ..
حسينْ و هو واقف عالباب و بألم خالطه امل : فقد ياسمينْ فجعنا كلنا , ما بقول لا تصيحوا و لا تذكروها و تتوجعوا .. بس على الأقل لما تذكروها أدعوا الله إنها تكون بخير و ترجع بالسلامة .. أمي و تشوفوا حالها .. مِنهارةَ .. مافي بلسانها غير ياسمينْ و غير الدعاء و النخوة بالله سبحانه و بأهل البيت عليهم السلام .. هي الحين أكثر وحدة مِحتاجتنا .. و محتاجة وقفتنا و قوتنا .. 
الضعف و الدموع و اليأس ما راح يساعدها و بيهلكنـا .. خلكم جنبها .. حسسوها إنّ ياسمينْ بترجع و قريب إن شاء الله  .. لا تخلوها تغرق في الألم و الحسرّة .. أخاف لا نفقدها .. و تصير المُصيبة .. مُصيبتينْ ..!
قالها و طلع .. ترك خواته و بنت عمه بتأثر من كلامه .. 
صادق حسين بكل الي قاله ..  لازم نكون أقوى ..!
....
بالرياضْ ..
هِشام يتكلم : 
أنتظرتْ يومين .. كِنت فيها فكرة تاخذني و فِكرة تجيبني .. خاصة بعد ما أتضّح لي إنّ البنية هي نفسها ورد الياسمينْ ..!
و الي خلاني اتأكد .. الخبر بالمنتدى عن فقدها في حادث باص الرياض .. مابقى مجال للشك .. بس المُشكلة ما ذكروا إسمها الحقيقي او على الأقل عائلتها .. و للآن ما تذكرت شي كان تساعدنا ..!
بغيت اسئل و أستفسر من الأعضاء .. بس لقيتها صعبة .. 
فكرّت ارجع القطيف و أبلّغ الشرطة عنها و إنها موجودة عندي .. و هم بدورهم يتولون تسليمها لأهلهـا .. بس خفت عليها .. إيه خفت على ورد الياسمينْ ..
خفت عليها تنهار مثل ما أنهارت في شقة اختي ذاك اليوم .. ما أنسى رجاها ليي بأني ما اتركها .. 
لذلك فضّلت أني أأجل موضوع تسليمها لأهلهـا لحد ما ترجع ذاكرتها .. !!
بس حاز بخاطري حال أهلها بعد .. أكيد مِنهارين و يمكن متوقعين إنها ميتة ..
أحترت ياربَّيِ وش اسوي ..!
.....

بشقة هاشمية ..
العصر
هاشمية قاعدة ويا ياسمينْ في الصالة .. بِما أنّ زوجها فاضِل طالع ويا أصحابه .. و ما بيرجع إلا متأخر ..
هاشمية : وش رايش نروح السوق ؟!
ياسمينْ : إيلاويش ؟!
هاشمية : يعني مو معقولة تظلي بدون فياب , و فيابي بخبخيين عليش ( قالتها و هي تضحك )
ياسمين ضحكت لكلام هاشمية ووافقتها ..
هاشمية : خلاص الحين اتصل على هشام و اخليه يودينا .. و باخذ زهور ويانا افادها تطلع من زمان ..
اخذت التلفون تبغى تتصل لهِشام .. الي كان بهالوقتْ جالس مع الدكتور إبراهيم ..
هِشام طلّع جواله و شاف المُتصل أخته .. عطاها مشغول .. 
الدكتور إبراهيم : رُدْ يا اخ هِشام مافيش مُشكلة 
هِشام : لا لا , اتصل فيهم بعدينْ .. المهم يا دكتور وش سرّ هالحالة ؟
الدكتور إبراهيم : الحالة دي يا اخ هِشام سببها بيتعلق بالاوعَيِ .. انت بتئول انك لئيت البنت و هي بحالة صدمة صح ؟!
هِشام منتبه مع الدكتور و مُصغي : ايه صح 
الدكتور إبراهيم : أثناء الحالة دي حدث ارتباط بالاوعَيِ عندها .. ارتباط بيك أنتَ .. 
هشام : طيب دكتور , وش تفسير إنها دلّت شقتي ؟!
الدكتور إبراهيم : تفسيرها زي ما بيئولوا ( إن الاوعَيِ بيتفوق على الخِبرةَ ) حئولك إزاي ,  بخبرة البنت إن هيّ ما بتعرفش طريق شئتك بس بالاوعي بتاعها هيّ دلّتها .. و الأرتباط الي حصل ساعدها ..
سكت ثم كمل ..
الدكتور إبراهيم : حُطْ في بالك يا اخ هِشام إنها لو حصل و تعرضت لنفس موقف الصدمة ( الحريق ) أو موقف مُشابه نوعاً ما له .. حتحصل لهـا نفسْ الصدمة و بالتالي حتدخل في حالة الاشعور او الاوعَي .. و بِما إنك الشخص الوحيد إلي عاش معاها اول ( صدمة ) كِل ما تكررت حتدور عليك و مش حتحس بالأمان أو تخف حالتها الا بيك .. و ده تماماً الي حصل لما طلعت من شئة أختك ..!
هِشام : طيّب يادكتور .. لو رجعت لها ذاكرتها .. هل بيبقى هالإرتباط ؟!
الدكتور إبراهيم : بأغلب الحالاتْ بيختفي .. ولو بئى بيبئى بنسبة خفيفة .. يعني حتفضل تحس بيك .. فرحان او زعلان .. مرتاح والا بتتألم .. ومش بعيدةَ  لو حصلّك مغص أو زكام أو حتى عطسة  يحصلها هيّ كمان .. بدون لا تُدرك طبعاً إنه من الإرتباط السابئ بيك .. لو كانت مابتعرفش حالتها  
هِشام سكت مذهول ..
الدكتور إبراهيم : حالتها لازمها إنتباه و إهتمام كويس يا اخ هِشام ..
هِِشام : طيّبْ يادكتور .. ( قام و صافحه بإبتسامة ) شكراً في أمان الله
الدكتور إبراهيم بإبتسامة : العفو .. مع السلامة
.....
بشقة هاشمية : 
اتصل هِشام ..
هِشام : هلا خية
هاشمية : هلا , وينك ؟ عطيتني بزي ولا رجعت دقيت ..
هِشام : كنت قاعد ويا واحد .. 
هاشمية : اني حسبالي نايم و أزعجناك يعنو .. 
هِشام : لا . 
هِاشمية : مشغول انت الحينْ ؟
هشام : لا , آمريني 
هاشمية : مسوى ده قلت ابغاك تودينا السوق .. نشتري فياب لـ 0000 ( سكتت و كملّت ) غربال مااعرف اسمها .. 
هِشام ساكت جاء بباله كلام الدكتور 
هاشمية : المهم فاضي تودينا الحين ؟
هشام لا زال سرحان
هاشمية : الووو
هِشام انتبه : هلا , أيه فاضي .. دقايق بس و اجيكم ..
.........
ياسمينْ تتكلم :
فرحت , إلا مِتْ من الفرح لما قالت هاشمية إنها بتخلي هِشام يودينا السوق .. ياعلي يومينْ ما شفته .. روحي ولهانة عليه .. أحتاجه و شوفته تريحني .. 
....
دقايق و كان جنبْ العِمارة ينتظرهم ..
طلعوا .. أول ما شافهم .. طاحت عيونه على ياسمينْ .. و على طول غاور ..
هِشام في باله : بلا غباء , البنت غريبة عني بأي حق اناظرها .. أستغفر الله ..
دخلوا .. ركبتْ زهراءْ قِدام ويا خالهـا هِشام ..
و هاشمية ويا ياسمينْ ورى .. 
زهراء : هلا خالو هِثام ( و باسته )
هِشام حضنها : هلا بعيونه ..
ياسمينْ في بالها : والله احبش زهور .. بس هالحزة ودي اقوم اخنقش ..

مشوا وحط مولد لـ مهدي العبودي ..
حُبك يداويني .. يلساكنْ بعيني
ليك آنا مِشتاق
مِشتاقة لك روحي .. يا بلسم جروحيِ
عذّبني الفراق ..
سرحت ياسمينْ مع كِلماتها .. تتكلم عن الشوق و الحاجة لـصاحبْ العصرِ و الزمــان ( عجّل الله فرجهُ الشريف )
تفاعلتْ وياها .. و طاحتْ دمعة من عيونهـا .. صارتْ تتأمل في الشوارع .. تتأمل في الناس .. تتأمل في السماء .. تستشعر الحاجة لوجوده صلواتْ الله و سلامه عليه .. 
نطق قلبها : لمتى ياابو صالح ؟!
......
قطع سرحانهـا .. صوت هِشام يناديهـا 
فزّت ..
هِشام : انا اقول يعني بِما إنش ما تذكري إسمش وش رايش نناديش بإسم لينْ ما الله يفرجهـا ..
هاشمية مأيدة : أي والله .. كِلما جيت اناديش يتعلوش الكلام في بوزي .. 
ياسمينْ حست بفرح .. خصوصاً إنّ هِشام هو الي مقترح ..
هاشمية : يالله خوك عطينا إسم 
فكرّ هِشام .. تذكر لقبها في المنتدى  و أبتسم و قال : ياسمينْ ( مايدري إنه اسمها الحقيقي ) 
هاشمية : الله , مرّة حليو وش رايش فيه ؟!
ياسمينْ عجبها مرّة .. حسته قريب من روحهـا .. 
ياسمينْ بخجل : حليو
زهراء غارتْ : و اني خالو مابتسميني زيها ؟
هِشام : انتين ياحلاة إسمش ما يتغير .. 
هاشمية : أي والله سلام الله على الزهراء البتول 
.....
بالقديح ..
ببيت أم السيد هِشام ..
ام السيد هِشام قاعدة ويا إختها أم ميرزا 
ام السيد هِشام : هداني مستوحشة لحالي .. من عرّست زينب بعد زادت الوحشة 
ام ميرزا : اكيد .. الله يعينش ياخية .. إلا هِشام مو ناوي ينقل الحينْ ؟
ام السيد هِشام : لا يقول اول شي بيضمن له كم قرش بعدين بيطلع مِنها و بجي هنا
ام ميزرا : اها ... متى بعد تفرحينا فيه ( قالتها و وراهـا نية )
ام السيد هِشام : استنى داك اليوم ياخية .. كِلما فتحت له السيرة قال ليي مو وقته .. 
ام ميرزا : يعني يستنى ينقل من وظيفته الي بالرياض ؟
ام السيد هِشام : شكله 
ام ميزرا : يالله .. اهم شي الله يرزقه ببنت الحلال الي تسعده و تبرّد افاده
ام السيد هِشام : إن شاء الله يارب .. 
ام ميرزا : الا ماقال لش اذا يبغى  قريبة والا غريبة ؟!
ام السيد هِشام : لا ماقال  ولا في ظنتي هِشام خلف شبدي يتشرّط .. قريبة والا غريبة .. اهم شي اجودية و بنت اجاويد 
ام ميرزا وهي مبتسمة : صادقة .. اهم شي اجودية و بنت اجاويد ..!
......
بالرياضْ ..
بالسوق .. 
هِشام حامل زهراء على كتفه .. و هاشمية و ياسمينْ من محل لمحل .. 
وقفوا جنبْ كرسي ..
هِشام و هو ينزل زهراء من على كتفه و يقعد عالكرسي : ويلي ياعلي كسرتوا رجيلي 
هالحركة خلّت ياسمينْ تفطس من الضحك – عالصامتْ –
كأنه ضبعة ..!
هاشمية تضحك : عاد خوك ما صارت خمس محلات .. 
هِشام : مستقلتنها يعني ؟ لكن ما ينشره عليكم حرييييييييييم
هاشمية :  أي الحينْ ما ينشره علينـا , بكرى لا أخذت المحروسة ..( تدللي ياعيني )
هِشام يضحك يبغى يقهر اخته : اكيييييييييييييد .. 
هاشمية : شوف لكن إن ما خطبت لك وحدة قشرا ما أكون هاشمية ..
هِشام يبغى يقهرها زيادة : عادي .. عِندنا خير 
هاشمية : وش قصدك ؟!
هشام بإبتسامة عريضة : سلامتش , ( التفت على زهراء ) يالله خالو نقوم نشتري آيسكريم ؟!
زهراء بحماس : أي أي أي 
طول هالفترة .. ياسمينْ عيونها ما فارقت هِشـام .. 

.......
بالقديح ..
بيت ام حسينْ
أم سكينة بتأثر : سمّي بالرحمنْ يا ام حسينْ .. مالينا الا الصبر
ام حسين و دمعتها ما نشفت : يالله ..
ام سكينة : اني فكرتْ و قلت وش رايش نحط مأتم 
ام حسين بفزع : إيلاويش مأتم ؟!!! بتي ما ماتت , بترجع بتي .. 
ام سكينة : استهدي بالله يا ام حسين .. اني ما قصدي كذا .. اني قصدي علشان ببركات الله و اهل البيت ترجع سالمة .. نقيم المأتم و نذكر مصيبة الزهراء و اولادها .. نستشفع بها عند الله ترد ياسمينْ سالمة ..
ام حسين بنخوه : يازهراءْ .. يا ام الحسن و حسين .. 
ام سكينة : سلام الله عليها ما تردش ام الحسن و حسين ..أقسمي عليها بعبرة ابا عبدالله عليها السلام بوسط مجلسهـا .. هااه وش قلتي يا ام حسينْ ؟!
ام حسين : قلت الخير .. مااحد يعيف مأتم اهل البيت عليهم السلام
.........
بالرياض ..
اشترى هِشام آيسكريم ليهم كِلهم .. و ياسمينْ اختارتْ آيسكريم بالفستق زي هِشام .. اما زهراء زي ا مها بالفراولة ..!!
زهراءْ : ياآي لذيذ 
هِشام : عوافي عيونيِ , و توه بيأكل من حقه .. طاح 
هاشمية : يؤ .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. مو رزقك خوك
هِشام : أي والله .. 
عورها قلبها ياسمينْ .. تمنت لو تعطيه حقهـا .. بس استحتْ
دارت وجهها .. رفعت بوشيتها .. بتأكل مِنه .. طاح
هاشمية : يـؤ وش صاير فيكم ؟!
ياسمين ببالها : لا بي ولا بعوار قلبي على آيسكريمه ( ضحكت في بالها )
هِشام على طول خطر في باله كلام الدكتور .. و في باله : حتى الآيسكريم ؟!!
ياسمينْ مفتشلة حدها .. أخذت نشاف و شالته و قطته ..
زهراء بفرح : مافي ا لا اني و أمي ثاطرين ما طيحناه
هاشمية : سكتي بس لا يطيح الحينْ ما اتهنى به ( و ضحكوا )
قام هِشام .. و ياسمينْ تناظره
هاشمية : وينْ ؟
هِشام : باجيب آيسكريم ليي و لياسمينْ ..
ياسمينْ عند جملته هذيِ ذابتْ .. ياعليِ .. تحسها طالعة بدون رسمية مِنه ..
هاشمية : زين .. و بطريقك جيب لينا غرشة مايِ .. 
هشام : إن شاء الله
.......
في القديحْ ..
حسينْ قاعد جنب البحر ..
يفكر .. و يتوجع .. على حال امه و خواته ..!
بقلبه يناجَيِ أبوه .. و يعتذر مِنه .. 
حسين : ما حفظت وصيتك يابويي .. وصيتني احفظهم و لا اتركهم .. حلّفتني بالله ما أطيّح دمعة وحدة مِنهم .. و شوف حالي الحينْ يابويي !!
تايه .. و حاير و متألم .. و الي زايدني ألم إني مو قادر اسوي شي .. آآآه يا حر قلبي عليهـا ( قالها و هو يضرب صدره ) و الي بقتلني لو طرأ في بالي إن شيء مو زينْ صار فيهـا .. أو تاهت و طاحت في أيد ود حرام .. ( ما تحمل و صاح )
.........
بالرياضْ ..
رجعوا للشقة ..
ياسمينْ أخذت زهراء و دخلوا غرفتهـا
بينما هِشام قعد ويا إخته هاشمية في الصالة ..
هاشمية : الله يعطيك العافية ما قصرّت 
هِشام بابتسامة حنونة : الله يعافيشْ , إلا وينه ابو الشباب ؟
هاشمية : طالع ويا اصحابه من بعد الغداء ..
هِشام : من بعد الغداء للحينْ !! متأكدة إنه ويا اصحابه ؟!
هاشمية : أي .. إيلاويشْ ؟
هِِشام : يا حرام .. و الله مسكينة اختي .. 
هاشمية : إيلاويش مسكينة ؟! هاشموه تكلم عدل ..
هِشام يصطنع الجدية : ترى اعرف واجد شباب .. متزوجين على حريمهم و إذا بغوا يفرطوا ويا الفانية .. يتعذروا و يتحججوا بهالحجة .. اقول انتبهي بس ..
هاشمية خلاص وصلت حدهـاا .. كلام هِشام خلى الفار يلعب بعبها و قامتْ بتتصل ..
هِشام : على وينْ ؟
هاشمية : باشوف فاضل وين رايح 
هِشام : تعالي يابت الحلال امزح وياش ( و يضحك )
هاشمية : ياعلي هاشموه .. طيّحت قلبي و آخرتها تمزح .. ما تهون عن حركاتك ..
هِشام : ولا بهون بعد .. 
هاشمية : الله يعين الي بتآخذك
هِشام بإبتسامة عريضة : آميييييييييين
هاشمية ضحكت .. و بعد شويِ قالتْ و ملامحهـا تغيرتْ ..
هاشمية : خيي .. ترى إجازة فاضِل ما باقي عليها شي ..
هِشام فهم قصدها ..
هاشمية : لا تظن اني مستفقلة قعدتها ويانا .. بس انت تعرف يعني كيف الوضع .. صعبة ناخذها ويانا الديرةَ .. 
هِشام وواضحة الحيرة بملامحه : ادريِ خية ..
هاشمية : المشكلة ان ذاكرتها ما رجعت ليها .. ولو حتى تذكرت شي بسيط ممكن يدلنا على اهلهـا ..
هِشام : زين ويش اسوي خية وين أوديها ؟!
هاشمية : هي منا و فينا و اكيد من القطيف .. نزلتك خذها وياك و سلّمها للشرطة هناك .. وهم يسلموها لأهلهـا
هِشام مو متقبل هالفكرة أبداً .. و لا يدري ليشْ ؟!
هاشمية : احسن لك .. بعد لو هي صبي ماعليه .. لو ماتذكر يقدر يتحمّل مسئولية نفسه .. بس هي بنية و غريبة عناا .. إسمع كلامي خوك و سلّمها 
هِشام سكتْ .. مِنْ حيرته ..!
كل هالكلام سمعته ياسمينْ إلي كانت واقفة ورى بابْ الغرفة 
بلا شعور .. طاحت دموعهـا .. حست إنها عالة عليهم .. و فكرة إن هِشام يتخلى عنها و يسلّمها للشرطة .. تقتلهـا ..
قعدت تفكر بينها و بين نفسها و دموعها على خدها .. و ما نامتْ إلا و هي متخذة قرار .. يريّح هاشمية و حتى هِشام .. مِنها ..!!
...

تتوالى الأحداثْ ..!!
ترقبونآ .. 
 :wink:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رووووووووووووووووووعه... بكل معنى الكلمه...

الاحداث جداااا جميله ...
بس مسكينه ياسمين ويش بكون مصيرها...؟
ان شاءالله بس ماتفكر تروح اي مكان
وان شاءالله قريب ترجع الى اهلها...

غاليتي هجيــــر ...
جزء اكثر من روووعه...
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...

انتظر الباقي بكل شوووق
دمتي بود

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشااااااء الله 
كل ماجاهااا القصة تصيرر روووووووووووعه
اتمنى ان مايصير لياسمين شي
مسكينة امهااا عورت بفاااااادي ربي يطمنها عليهاااا

خيتوو هجيررررررررر لاتتأخرري علينا حبيبتي
نستناااكِ على احر من الجمر
يسلمووووووووووووووووو ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

اقشعر بدني لحزن أم حسين......واقشعر أكثر...لذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين ....

بهم نستشفع لقضاء حوائجنا وتفريج همومنا...




غاليتي هجير....

إن قُلت إن القصة رائعة ...فلن أنصف حقها ولا حقكِ...

فماذا عساي أن أقول...!!




سأكتفي بترك هذه البصمة .................بصمة إعجابي الشديد بكل حرف تسوقينه لنا...


ارتقب كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي...وبكل شوووق...


دمتي مُحلقة في سماء الابداع...

محفوفة بآيات الرحمن والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآله الكرام ...

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..


موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أميرة العشق

ليش أحس أنهـآ بتنحآش
ياعلي يعورا القلب فنينهم
..~
أكمل ـي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

سعيدةَ بتواصلكم جِداً .. 
حروفكم تعني ليّ الكثير ..
اعتذر على التأخير .. و لكن تعرفوا زحمة الإختباراتْ 
7_7,
بإذن الله اكمل الجزء غداً و اضعهُ في نفسْ اليوم
شاكرة و مُقدرةَ و سعيدةَ لكم و بكم

----------


## هجـــღـــير

[CENTER]

الحلقة ( 7 )

( إندماج الأرواحْ ) 
...
نامتْ و قعدت بعد نص ساعة من نومها
لبستْ عباتهـا .. و لّفتْ البوشية .. ما أخذت ولا حاجة .. لأن اصلاً مالهـا حق فيهم .. 
وقفت جنب سرير زهراءْ و تأملتهـا .. باستهـا .. و دموعهـا تكابر في عيونهـا .. و قبل لا تصيح و تقعدهـا .. طلعتْ
......
صارت تتسحّبْ .. و تحاول قد ما تقدر ما تطلّع ولا صوت .. فتحتْ باب الشقة .. و طلعتْ ..!
و هيِ تنزل عالدرج حق العمَارةَ .. تتسائل بينها و بين نفسها ..
وين أروح ؟! 
يزداد الألم .. و تزداد الحيرةَ .. لهالسؤال ..!

.........
هِشام ديك الليلة ما نام .. بس يتقَلّبْ .. يفَكر فيهـا .. 
قام صلى  ركعتين لله و قعد على مصلاه يقرأ قرآنْ .. بقلب خاشعْ .. 
خلّص و سئل الله يحفظ ياسمينْ و يساعدهـا .. و يساعده علشان يقدر يساعدهـا ..
........
صارت تمشي في الشوارع فترةَ .. و لمّا حستْ إنَ شكلها مُلفتْ .. دخلتْ بين الزرانيقْ .. فتشتْ وجهها .. ما تقدر تشوفْ مِنْ شدة الظلمة .. بتموتْ مِنْ الخوف .. و دمعتها ما نشفتْ ..! 
حسّت بحركة وراها .. دارت بسرعة .. ما شافت شي و وصل الخوف حده .. صارت تمشي بسرعةَ .. إلى وينْ ؟! وش الغاية ؟! ما تدري ..
بس تمشي و الغاية الله يعلمهـا ..
و هي تهرول من الخوف .. فجأة طلع في وجهها شبح اسود ..
ركزّت فيه .. و صرخت .. 
مسكها و حط ايده على بوزها .. يمنعها تصرخ .. و هو يسب و يشتم .. 
مذهولة .. مصدومـة .. 

.......
..
عالساعة1 .. قعدتْ هاشمية .. و راحت مثل عادتها تتطمن على بنتها في غرفتهـا .. فتحتْ البابْ .. شافتهم نايمينْ .. حمدت الله و رجعت تنام ..!
ما أنتبهت لإختفاء ياسمينْ .. لأنها ماخذة إحتياطهـا و حاطة مخاد على الفراشْ .. كأنه أحد نايم ..!
.....
مسكها الشبح الأسود و قادها لـخرابة .. رماهـا بقوة على كومة كراتينْ .. و هو يضحكْ ..!
صار يتقرّبْ مِنها .. و كِلما تقرّبْ تتباعد لحد ما وصلتْ للجدار .. 
بودها لو ينفتح الجدار و يحضنها .. يخفيها عن هالشبح الأسود .. 
صار يتقرّبْ و يتقرّبْ ..
الشبح الأسود : ياويلك لو تصَرخينْ .. قسماً أذبحكِ
صارت تصيح بصمتْ .. و تصرخْ بقلبهـا .. 
تصرخ .. هِشــام
.......
رجع لمنامه بلكت يقدر ينام وراه دوام ولازم يصحى بدري .. 
حط راسه عالمخدةَ .. و غفت عينه .. دقيقة .. 
.........
الشبح الأسود يتقرّب مِنهــا .. مسكهـا .. و بلا شعور 
صرختْ .. 
ياسمينْ : هِشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
........
قعد مفزوع مِنْ النوم .. ضايق صدره .. سمع شيْ بهالدقيقة الي غفتها عينه .. صوت صرخةَ .. بإسمه ..! 
هشِام : ياسميييين
قام بعجل .. و طلع من الشقة ..!
...........
الشبح الأسود و هو ماسك ياسمينْ من شعرها : و بعدين معك .. 
ياسمينْ : اتررررررركني .. هِشاااااااام
الشبح الأسود ما تحمّل صراخهـا .. و توه بيضربهـا 
جته ضربه من ورى طيحته على وجهه .. 
ياسمينْ أول ما طاح الشبح الأسود .. ركضت تحاول تطلع من الخرابة .. 
تشوف شبح اسود ثاني .. جاي بإتجاههـا .. عجزتْ لا تشوف باب لهالخرابة .. 
الشبح الأسود الثاني يتقرّب مِنهـا .. يتقرّبْ .. 
انحنتْ جنب الجدار و قعدت تصيح .. خلاص ماليها حيلة ..
هِشام وهو ينافخ : ياسمينْ 
رفعت ياسمينْ راسها بشوي شوي .. تحاول تستوعبْ .. معقولة هذا هِشام ..
ياسمينْ بدموع : هِشام ( و أندفعت تبغى تحس بالأمان قربه )
صدها و جت صدته بقوةَ ..
هِشام بعصبية : وش الي جايبنش هناا ؟ وش الي مطلعنش في هالوقت .. هااااه ..
ياسمينْ تصيح بخوف و ساكتة ..
هِشام : سئلتش ردي 
ياسمينْ أندفعتْ بصراخ و بدموع : إنتَ ما تبغاني .. أختك ما تبغاني .. احس نفسي عالة عليكم .. 
توقعتْ إنّ هِشام بيعطف عليها و بيربت على قلبها بحنان .. لكن الواقع صدمهـا
هِشام بصراخ : تقومي تنحاشي ؟!!!! برايش هذا حل ؟!
ياسمينْ : احسن من حلك انت و اختك .. تبغوا تقطوني عند الشرطة 
هِشام أنصدم .. معناتها صحيح سمعت كلامهم ..
هِشام بصراخ : مجنووونة و غبية .. لو ما رحمة رب العالمينْ كان الحين انتين في خبر كان , بسبب هالحقييييييير ( قالها و هو يأشر عالرجال الي مرمي على الأرض من ضربة هشام )
ياسمينْ أزداد صياحها ..
هِشام ولا زالت نبرته قاسية : قومي قدامي 
ياسمينْ : ماني , خلاص بريحك مني روح
هِشام بصرخة أعلى : قومي
خافت مِنه و قامتْ .. 
طلعوا من الخرابة .. و توجهوا لسيارته ..!
ركب قِدام و شغلّهـا .. وقفت جنب الباب الخلفي .. بألم .. 
طلّع راسه من النافذة و صرخ فيها : وش تستني اركبي 
بسرعة فتحت الباب الخلفي و ركبتْ 
هِشام مو طبيعي .. بركان و أنفجر ..!
وصلوا لشقة أخته .. نزل و نزلت وراه ..
الباب كان مفتوح مو مقفول .. لأنه لازم يتقفل من داخل أو يتقفل من برى بمفتاح ..
حمد ربه هِشام .. لأنه ما يبغى تشوفهم اخته و تسوي سالفة .. لأنها لو درت إن نحشة ياسمينْ تكررت .. مستحيل تقبل تخليها عندها يوم زيادةَ ..
دخلت ياسمين و دخل وراهـا .. و قبل لا تتوجه لغرفة زهراء ناداهـا ..
دارتْ وجهها الي غرقت ملامحه ببحر دموعهـا
هِشام بنبرة قسوة و حزم : آخر مرّة يتكرر هالشيءْ .. 
دار عنها و توجه لباب الشقة .. و طلع ..!
ظلت مكانها .. تتأمل الباب .. تفكر بلي طلع .. و ترّدد بأسف : هِشام سامحني 

.........
رجع لِشقته .. منهوكْ .. 
رمى بنفسه عالكنبة .. الساعة صارت 3 و نص ما بقى شيء على الآذانْ .. 
ليش تسوي فيي كذا ؟! هذا جزاتيِ اني متحمّل مسئوليتها .. كلما مرّت الأيام و حالها ما تغيّر .. يزداد الهم في قلبيِ .. 
قعد يعاتبها  بينه و بين نفسه .. و من بين العتابْ مستغربْ كيف قدر يوصل ليهـا ..  كذا فجأة طرى في باله المكان و راح له على طول .. حس بإحساس قوي إن ياسمينْ فيه .. انرسمت صورة المكان بوضوح في عقله .. و صرخة ياسمينْ بإسمه كانت اوضح بسمعه ..
وش الي صار ؟! 
تعبْ .. سمح صوتْ الآذان .. صل على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد و قام للصلاةْ .. و بطريقه مرّ خويه باسم حق يقعده للصلاةْ 

.......
بعد ما خلّصوا صلاةْ .. رجع لنفس الكنبة و انبطح عليها و غفت عينه ..
باسم : هشوووم
هِشام وهو مغمض : هاااه
باسم : ليش ما نمت ؟
هِشام : ما قدرت
باسم : طيب قوم نام داخل 
هشام : لا خلني هنا بغفى ليي دقايق.. ما باقي شي عالدوام
باسم : براحتكْ ..
عالساعةَ 7 إلا عشر ..
بيطلع باسم .. شاف هِشام و هو منبطح عالكنبة .. ما قعده عين عماد .. رأف بحاله .. التعب واضح في وجهه و شخيره ..
باسم يتكلم بصوت خفيف : خله نايم , إما تشلخنا أو ( الأعظم) انطردنا ( و قعد يضحك على خفيف ) 
..........
عالساعة 11 .. أوتعى .. و قام مختلع 
هِشام : باسموه الله يلعنك ..
قام و مسك جواله و اتصل لباسمْ يهزئه من حرته ..
باسم في الدوام .. شاف المتصل هِشام ..
باسم يضحك : ياعلي 
و رد ..
هِشام بتعصيبة : إيلاويش ما قعدتني ؟ هاااه
باسم : شفتك تعبان كسرت خاطري 
هِشام : جعل راسك الكسر .. الحين وش يسد حلق المدير .. لكن خلّك تجي 
باسم يضحك بقوة : يمااااه .. وش بتسوي ؟
هِشام : تعال و شوف .. ( و سكرّه في وجهه )
باسم و هو بعده يضحك : الله يستر منه 
( على فكرة هِشام مدّرسْ لغة عربيةَ )
....
القديحْ
اليوم هو أول أيام المأتم الحسيني في بيت أم حسينْ
نسوان العائلة .. و جاراتها كِلهم كانوا حاضرينْ المأتم و في مقدمتهم السيدة فاطمة الزهراءْ عليها السلام ..
خشَوع و روحَانيِةَ .. غلّفت المجلسْ .. اصواتْ بالبكاء ارتفعتْ .. و قلوب تأججت بالنار بذكر ضربة المسمار .. سلام الله على الزهراءْ البتول ..  خُتم المأتم بالصلاةْ على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد و الدعاء للمفقودة الغاليةَ ياسمينْ .. 
.......
بعد كم يوم ..
هاشمية تكلم هشام في التلفونْ  : يؤ حتى ما مريتني تسلّم مو عادتكْ
هِشام : مستعجل أبغى اوصل بسرعة ( و يضحك )
هاشمية تضحك : زين , توصل بالسلامة .. سلم ليي على امي و زينب 
هشام : يوصل بإذن الله .. يالله في أمان الله
هاشمية : بحفظ الله ( و سكرّت )
ياسمينْ تتكلم بعد ما سمعتْ كلام هاشمية ..
بيكمل أسبوع ما مرّ  ولا طب شقة اخته .. و متأكدة إنه زعلانْ مِنيِ و ما يبغى حتى يشوفني ولا يسمع طاريي و أكبر دليل إنه ما سئل اخته عني ولا قال حتى سلمي عليها ..
( طاحتْ دمعة مِنْ عيونهـا )
.........
و هو في السيارةَ يسوق .. حسْ بشي حار على وجهه ..
رفع إيده .. لقى دمعة على خده ..!
دمعة ياسمينْ 
..........
وصلْ القديحْ .. تنفس هواهـا .. و كأنه مخنوقْ طول هالإسبوعْ إلي قعده في الريِاضْ .. و من ما يختنق من هوى الغُربةَ ؟!!
ببيت أم سيد هِشام 
ام السيد هِشام : هلا هلا بخلف شبدي .. الحمدلله على سلامتكْ
هِشام و هو يبوس راس أمه : هلا بيش يالغاليةَ .. الله يسلمش 
قعد جنبها ..
و جت إخته زينبْ .. 
زينبْ : و اني اقووووول القديح نوّرتْ
هِشام : هلاااااااا بلي عرّست و نستنا 
سلّم عليها و سئلها عن احوالها و احوال رجلهـا
زينب : وش احوال هاشمية ؟! و بتها زهراء و رجلها ؟! 
هِشام : كلهم بخير .. و يسلموا عليكم 
ام السيد هِشام : الله يسلّمهم و يحرسهم .. إسمع ياولدي ترى خالتك تشره عليك .. تجي خميس و جمعة ولا تزورها في بيتهم .. 
هشام : خلاص بكرى العصر امرها 
ام السيد هِشام : أي خلف شبدي .. 
زينبْ متعمدةَ : إلا اقول أماااه صحيح الكلام الي سمعته
ام السيد هِشام : أي كلام ؟! 
زينبْ : بنت خالتي ليلى جاها خاطبْ 
ام السيد هِشام : صحيح ؟! ما سمعت خالتش قالت شي .. من وينْ سمعتي ؟
زينب و هي تطلّع في هشام : من ليلى
ام السيد هشام : اها , يمكن بعده ما صار شي علشان كذا ماتكلمتْ
زينبْ : أي يمكن .. اني اقول خسارة يعنو لو يوافقوا .. بصراحة افادنا فيها .. ( عند هالكلمة ناظرها هِشام ) 
ام السيد هِشام : أي .. ماشاء الله عليها .. البنية أخلاقْ .. إذا راحتْ في نصيبها الله يوفقها ..
زينب لاحظت سكوتْ هِشام : هااه خوك ساكت ؟!!
هِشام ماله خلق السالفة بس يسايرهم : وش اقول ؟!
زينب مبتسمة : يعني , ودك فيها ؟!
هِشام : منهي ؟
زينب : ليلى بنت خالتكْ ..
هِشام سكتْ
ام السيد هِشام : خله لينْ يستعد على قولته بعدين اسئليه يابتي 
زينب : لا , من الحينْ .. علشان اذا ما صار نصيب ليها .. نكلم خالتي له .. هااه وش قلت خوك ؟!
هِشام أبتسم : إن كان لي نصيب فيها بآخذه .. بدون لا تكلموهـا ..
زينب : يعني تبغاها اكيدْ ؟!
هِشام : إيلاويش ما ابغاها .. بت خالتي .. 
زينب فرحت مرّه .. لأنها تحبْ ليلى وودها فيها لأخوها هِشام و أمه بعد ..!
.....
بالرياضْ 
ياسمَينْ مستملة حدها .. قاعدة ويا زهراءْ الي عكفت على دفتر التلوينْ و ما عطتها وجه ..!
مندمجة البنية .. 
جت هاشميةَ .. 
هاشمية : اقول ياسمينْ , وحدة من جاراتنا بتقرأ الليلة سفرة أم البنين سلام الله عليها , بتروحي ويايي ؟!
ياسمينْ بلا تردد : اكيدْ 
هاشمية : خلاص عجَل .. عالساعة  تسع نروح إن شاء الله
ياسمينْ : خلاص ..
............
في القديحْ ..
ببيت أم حَسَيِنْ
هدأتْ القلوبْ عن البُكاءِ .. لكنها لم تهدأ عن الدُعاءْ .. 
فاطمة و إيمان يحاولوا كل يوم يكونوا عند أمهم .. يسلوها و ينسوهـا .. و هيهاتْ تنسى ..!
إيمانْ : فطوم عاد سكتي ولدش صك راسيِ
فاطمة و هي ماسكة ولدها جعفر تحاول تسكته : ياعلي .. وش اسويِ
جاء حسين و هو مبتسمْ
حسينْ : هاه وش فيه جعفوريِ ؟!
فاطمة : وقعتنا لا دقته صخونة .. 
أخذه مِنها و قعد يهزه بشوي شويِ و يقرأ عليه سورة يس 
هدأ جعفر بِقُدرةْ قادر ..
إيمان : وي .. ياعساكَ الجنة ياخويي .. فكيتنا مِنْ صوته الخرابة 
فاطمة : وآآآه , أماااه شوفي بتش تسب ولديِ
ام حسينْ تبي تخفف عن قلوب أولادها الي تحس فيهم يبغوا يخففوا عنها : بكرى تجيب ليها واحد يشيّبْ راسها .. و سبيه 
ضحكوا مِنْ قلبْ لكلمة أمهم .. و لـ لإحساسهم إنّ نفسيتها تحسنتْ ..
إيمانْ : أي أي .. عاونيها عليي .. خوبْ ماني بتش اني ( و برطمتْ )
أم حسينْ : كِلكم بناتيِ .. ( تذكرتْ ياسمينْ  و قبل لا تعلنْ دمعتها النزول مسكتها ) و أبتسمتْ .. 
حسوا فيهـا .. 
و قرّبتْ مِنها إيمانْ و قالت : الله يخليش لينا ولا يحرمنا وجودش يالغالية
..............

بالريِاضْ 
طلعتْ ياسمينْ لـ هاشمية تشوفها وش تسويِ ..
لقتها تلف سمبسوسة .. 
و جلست جنبها ..
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة : الف وياش ؟!
هاشمية : تعرفي ؟!
ياسمينْ : ايه .. 
و أخذتْ ورقة سمبوسة و بدت تلفْ ..
هاشمية : ماشاء الله مرّتبْ .. و صغار بعد .. حليو شكله
ياسمينْ بلا شعور وهي تلف قالت : ايه .. أمي ما كانت تحبه إلا كذا !!
أكتستْ ملامح هاشمية بالمفاجأة لِكلام ياسمينْ .. 
................[/CENTER]

تتوالى الأحداثْ .. 
ترقبونـا 
 :wink: 

عندي إمتحان " نحيسْ " بُكرى ..
نسألكم الدُعاءْ :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رااااااااااااااااااائعه انتِ ياهجير بكل معنى الكلمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ماشاء الله عليكِ

مسكينه ياسمين عورت قلبي بجد
ماشاءالله عليه هشام ويش الاحساس هذا
بس على الله ماياخد ليلى هههه اييي احنا نبغى ياسمين...

بس ان شاءالله ترجع الى اهلها قريب يارب
مساكين اهلها والله الله يساعد قلوب الفاقدات...

كل الشكر لكِ عزيزتي على هيك طرح
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور عى النور...
دمتي كما انتِ مميزه...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ياعلي....معقول يوصل اندماج الارواح لهدرجة !!!!.....

جايز................. ياسبحان الله.......


بس البااارت غير طبيعي جنااان حددده...

والحمد لله أم حسين بدت تهدأ نفسيتها شويات ..ببركة السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ..ومصيبتها العظيمة..

..................

ياعلي زين ياسمين بدت تتذكر ..........


يلا إن شاء الله تتذكر شوي شوي ...


تسلم الأيادي المُبدعة  هجير غناتي..   :)


موفقة في دراستكِ وفي كل شؤونكِ الحياتية ...

مقضية حوائجكِ بحق من هم النور..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الأختــانْ الغاليتــاانْ
دمعة طِفلة يتيمة
دمعة على السطَور
الله يجعل دموعكـم كِلها دموع خير و سعــادة يارب
سعيدةَ جِداً بتواصلكم و تعليقاتــكم الأكثر مِنْ رائعـــة 
بإذن الله سبحانه أضع الحلقة الثامنــة اليوم ..
ترقبّوهــــا

----------


## أُخرىْ

عُذراً لقلبك,,إبتعادنا عن رائعتكِ,,ولكننا عُدنا وشوقنا يُسيرنا
موفقين,,

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 8 )
( إبتسامة و عِقَابْ ..! )
................
أكتست ملامح هاشمية بالمفأجاة لكلام ياسمينْ .. 
هاشمية : وش قلتي ؟!
ياسمينْ : ويشو ؟
هاشمية : قلتي ( إن امش تحبه كذا ) معناتش بديتي تتذكري .. صلوات على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد
ياسمينْ مستغربة .. صحيح قلته ؟! 
هاشمية : غناتي ياسمينْ جهزيِ المُقلةَ على ما أروح و أجيِ .. 
ياسمينْ : إن شاءْ الله 
قامتْ هاشمية .. و كملّتْ ياسمينْ السمبوسة الي في أيدها .. و قامت تجهّز المُقلة و مشاعرها ( كوكتيل ) ما بينْ خوف و فرح .. 
فرح لأنها تذكرتْ شي يخصها
و خوف إنها توقف عند هالحد و لا تتذّكر شي غيره 
__
هاشمية قامتْ تتصل على هِشام تبشره 
هِشام كان طالعْ من البيِتْ 
هاشمية : الوو خوك 
هِشام : هلا خية
هاشمية بفرح : ياسمينْ بدت تتذكر
هِشام تفاجئ : صحيح ؟! 
هاشمية : أي .. جت تلف ويايي سمبوسة حق مأتم جارتنا و قعدت اسولف وياها و قالت ( ان امها تحب السمبوسة ملفوف صغار ) 
هِشام : الحمدلله .. الله يفرّج عنها و تتذكر كل شيءِ
هاشمية : آمينْ يارب العالمينْ 
,,,,,,,,
بعدْ ساعةَ ..
خلّصوا هاشمية و ياسمينْ من لفاف السمبوسة .. حطوه بصحنْ و قصدروه حق السفرةَ و توجهوا مع زهراءْ الصغيرةَ لمضيف أم البنين عليها السلام
القارئة صوتها كان جِداً روحـَانيِ و يخشع القلبْ غصب مِنــه
ياسمينْ كانت قاعدةَ تتسّمع .. طرأ ببالهـا كِل شيء صار مِنْ أول ما دخلتْ حياة هِشام لحد هاللحظة .. 
مشاكل سببتها .. و حمل كبير حملتهم إياه .. حتى لو ما اعترفوا بهالشيءِ و ما حسسوها فيه .. 
أنتبهتْ على مقطع مِنْ الرداديةَ :
يا أم البنين عِناية ,, جيتج و اني شكّايةَ
مِديِ يمينجْ بالجودْ ,, ياأم الشجاعْ المعدود
راعَيِ العلم و الرآيةَ 
,,,,
بصوتها تردد مع الأصواتْ الولائية 
و بقلبها تتوسّل بأم البنينْ عليها السلام .. تفرّج عنها ..
........
بيِوم ثانيِ ..
توجه هِشام لزيارةْ خالته أم ميرزا 
ام ميرزا وهي تفتح الباب لهِشام : هلا هلا بالغالي
هِشام يبوس راسها : قواش الله خاله
ام ميرزا : الله يقويك .. تفضل غناتيِ
دخل هِشام و هو يتنحنح .. و على طول دخل المجلسْ ..
ليلى مِنْ سمعت إسمه .. فزّتْ على طولهـا و تسنطرتْ عِند الباب تبغى بس لو تلمحه لمحه ..
ام ميرزا شافتها ..
ام ميرزا : وش فيش متسنطره هنا ؟!
ليلى : مو هِشام الي جاي ؟
ام ميرزا : أي .. روحَيِ سوي شاي و قهوة بسرعة 
ليلى : من عيونيِ 
( و راحتْ ركض عالمطبخ ) 
ام ميرزا : غربال .. بشوي شوي لا تطيحي و تتكسريِ .. 
و رجعتْ لهِشام ..
قعدت قريب مِنه .. 
ام ميرزا : وش احوالك بعد عيني ؟
هِشام : الحمدلله يا خالة ..
ام ميرزا : وش مسوي بالرياضْ و شغلك ؟
هِشام : هدحنا نغافصْ في هالغربة و هالشغل 
ام ميرزا : سمعت امك تقول بتطلع من شغلتك بس تستنى تجمع لك قريشينْ مِنها ؟
هِشام ضحك : عااد امي مرة وحدة تبغانيِ افصل من الشغل .. لا يا خالة انا قصديِ انتظر يطلع ليي نقل و أنقل هِنا 
ام ميرزا : اها ,, الله يوفقك يا بعد عيني و نفرح فيك والا بعد مو ناويِ ؟
هِشام بإبتسامة : لا فيه نية إن شاء الله .. بس تتعدّل الظروفْ شويِ ..
سمعوا صوت طق الباب ... 
قامتْ ام ميرزا ..
كانت ليلى جايبة تبسي الشاي و القهوة و الحـلا ..
ليلى : امااه خلي الباب مفتوح شوي ابغى اشوفه 
ام ميرزا : اقول ذلفي مناك .. دله مصفعة !!!!
و دخلتْ المجلسْ لهِشام ..
ليلى بقهر : اوووف ..
.......
بشقة هاشميةََ
هاشمية : ياسمينْ تبغي شاي ؟
ياسمينْ : ما نعيفْ ..
أخذتها .. جت بتشربْ طاحت عليها
ياسمينْ : آآح
هاشمية : بسم الله عليشْ .. احترقتي ؟
ياسمينْ : شويِ .. 
( أخذت نشّافْ و مسحّته ) 
..........
بنفس اللحظة ..
أم ميرزا صبّت إستكانة شايِ لهِشام ..
ام ميزرا : تفضل غناتيِ , لو تبغى قهوة ؟
هِشام و هو بياخذ إستكانة الشاي : لا خالة 
و توه بيشربْ .. طاحتْ عليِه .. 
ام ميرزا : يؤ احترقتْ ؟
هِشام و هو ينفض ثوبه و ياخذ نشاف يمسحه و هو يضحك من الفشيلة : لا الحمدلله ..
ام ميرزا : تركه غناتيِ .. أني لو ليلى بعدينْ نمسحه .. خذ لك إستكانة شاي فانية ( و مدتها عليه )
عكّر مزاجه طيحة الشايِ على ثوبه و عافته نفسه .. بس قعد يجامل و أخذه علشان خالته ..
............
بعد نص ساعة أستأذنْ مِنها .. و رجعْ بيتهم ..
ام ميرزا و هي داخلة المطبخ سئلتها ليلى ..
ليلى : راح ؟
ام ميرزا : أي ..
ليلى ببرطوم : خسارةَ
ام ميرزا بإبتسامة عريضة : لا خسارة ولا شي .. لاحقة الأيام جاية و بتشبعي مِنه إن شاء الله 
ليلى : إن شاء الله 
ام ميرزا : اهم شي قلتي لزينب بلي قلت لش عليه ؟
ليلى : قِلتْ ليها .. و قلت ليها بعد إحتمال اني اوافق عالخاطُبْ
ام ميرزا : زينْ .. كان يتحركوا لو شيِ .. طامة
,,,,,,,,,
رجعْ بيتهم  و شاف امه تكلم اخته هاشمية و قعد يكلمها .. أنتظر أمه لينْ تروح تشرب قدوهـا و سئلها عن ياسمينْ  .. و حكت له سالفة الشايِ .. و أن ياسمينْ احترقتْ شوي و لحقت عمرها بمرهم حرق قبل لا يعمل فيها ..
طبعاً أنصدم هِشام .. و خصوصاً لما عرفْ إنه بنفس الوقتْ .. 
 بعد فترةَ .. دق على الدكتور إبراهيم .. بيكلمه بخصوص ياسمينْ .. و بعد بخصوص الي قاعد يصير له و محيرنه
الدكتور إبراهيم : طيّبْ كويس إنها أبتدت تتزكر .. حتى لو كانْت معلومات بسيطة و مالهاش أي فايدة بس الحمدلله تعتبر بداية و بإذن الله حترجع لها زاكرتها ..
هِشام : دكتور ما في أي وسيلة او أي شي ممكن يساعدها و يخلي ذاكرتها ترجع ليها بسرعة ؟
الدكتور إبراهيم : حالات فقدان الزاكرة الي بتكون عندنا بالمستشفى غالباً بيكونوا اهاليهم موجودينْ .. فعن طريئهم بيحاولوا يستردوا زاكرتهم .. يعني بيكلموهم عن أحداث مروا بيها .. عن حاجات بيحبوها او حاجات بيحبوا يمارسوها .. زي هِواياتهم يعني .. أو حتى بياخذوهم معاهم للبيت و هناك بيساعدوهم .. بس بحالة الأخت ياسمينْ بيبئى صعبْ بس بنفس الوئت مش مستحيل ..
هِشام : طيّبْ دكتور بخصوص موضوع ( الإرتباط بالاوعَيِ ) هل من الممكن ان الإرتباط يكون مِنْ كِلا الطرفينْ ؟
الدكتور : ايوى يا أستاذ هِشام .. ممكن بس في حالة وحدة لما بيكونوا الطرفينْ بتجمعهم مشاعِر قوية جِداً و حميمية .. يعني زي علاقة الأم ببنتها .. و الا علاقة الزوج بزوجته ..!
هِشام و بدت تتلخبط افكاره : طيب شُكراً دكتور إبراهيم 
الدكتور إبراهيم : العفو يا إستاز هِشام 
سكّر مِنه .. و هوى على الكنبة الي في حجرته .. 
هِشام و هو يعيد بباله كلام الدكتور إبراهيم : ( ممكن بس في حالة وحدة لما بيكونوا الطرفينْ بتجمعهم مشاعِر قوية جِداً و حميمية ) 
صحيح بلحظات احس بمشاعِر غريبة تعتريني إتجاهها .. بس ما أتوقع حميمية .. هالمشاعر الغريبة ما تتفسّر عندي بغير العطف و الشفقة .. مو أكثر ..!
,,,,,,,
ببيت أم حسينْ
ام حسين في المطبخ تجهّز عشاهم .. جاها حسين و حامل بشارةَ
حسينْ : أمااه , بابشرش بشارة 
ام حسين بإندفاع : لقيت اختك ياسمينْ 
حسينْ بألم : الله يردها سالمة 
ام حسينْ بخيبة أمل : عجل ويشو البشارة ياولديِ ؟
حسينْ : حجزت لينا لسوريـا
ام حسينْ : سوريـا ؟!
حسينْ و متعجّبْ مِنْ ردة فِعل أمه : أي سوريـا .. من زمان افادش تزوري السيدةَ و الله كتبها لينا
قعدت أم حسين بزاوية المُطبخْ و قالتْ : كيف اسافر و ياسمينْ مو هُنا .. افرضْ رجعت و ما لقتنا ..
حسينْ : خواتي هنا بيت عمَيِ موجودينْ .. الجيرانْ موجودينْ .. لو الله فرّجها و رجعت الغاليةَ و هي بخير ما بتروح لغيرهـم 
سكتت أم حسينْ .. و من عيونها بدت تِهلّ دموعْ ..
قعد جنبها و قال
حسينْ : امااه لا تصيحي .. و توكلي على ربَّ العالمينْ .. و اسئلي الله في ضريحْ السيدةَ ترد سالمةَ و بإذن الله ما بنرجع الا و هيّ تنتظرنـا .. هاه اماه أأكد الحجز ؟!
ام حسينْ بدموع : توكّلنا على الله 
............
يوم السَبتْ 
بعد ما طلع مِنْ دوامه .. مرّ شقة أخته .. 
زهراءْ بصراخ : خالو هثام
و راحتْ ركيض تحضنه ..
فزّتْ ياسمينْ الي كانتْ بالمطبخْ تساعد هاشمية مِنْ سمعت زهراءْ .. 
هاشمية : هداوه مِن متى ما طبيت بيتنا ؟
هِشام : كِلها أسبوع 
هاشمية : ما تعودنا .. بالعادة اذا مرّة مزحوم تزورنا مرّة بالسبوع .. يالله عاد دامك جيت تغدا ويانا و لا بقبل أي نقاش .. 
هِشام يضحك : لا تخافي اصلاً جاي و في نيتي اتغدا وياكمْ .. مِفَلّسْ
هاشمية : يؤ على عمَريِ .. آخر الشهر و ولبك على أجار هالشقة العفنة و اغراضها و روحاتك و جياتك 
هشام : الله يعينْ
هاشمية : أرتاح هِنا كِلها نص ساعة و الغدا يجهز و فاضِل بعد يوصل ..
قعد هِشام و قعدت وياه زهراءْ تقرقر ..
بعد ربع ساعة وصل فاضِل ..
فاضِل : أوه وش صاير هشوم عِندنا اليوم
هِشام بإبتسامة عريضة : بتغدا وياكم
فاضِل يضحك : حياك 
في المُطبخ ..
هاشمية : ياسمينْ غناتيِ عاد جيبي ليمونة من الفلاجة و اعصريها على الزلاطة .. 
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة عريضة : إن شاء الله 
صارتْ ياسمينْ تجهّز الأكل و هاشمية تطلعهْ ..
و بِما أنّ هِشام موجود و فاضِل زوج هاشميةَ .. بتتغدا في المُطبخْ .. 
زهراءْ هالمرّة ترّبعتْ جنب خالها هِشام ..
أفتقدتها ياسمينْ و سئلت هاشمية عنها 
هاشمية : داكي متربعة جنب خالها ( و تضحك )
ياسمينْ ببالها : ياحظهـا
هاشمية : ترى باجي اتغدا وياشْ 
ياسمينْ : يؤ إيلاويش .. تغدي وياهم برى .. عادي اني بقعد هنا اتغدا
هاشمية : لا فشيلةَ اتركش لحالشْ هنا
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة : ما بينا فشيلة .. 
هاشمية : متأكدةَ ؟
ياسمينْ : أي ..
هاشمية : زينْ عجل .. إذا ما كفّاشْ الغدا ترى  داكو فيه في الصفرية لا تستحي 
ياسمينْ : هههه إن شاء الله
..........
على سفرةْ الغداءْ 
فاضِل : هالخميسية بننزل الديرةَ ..
هاشمية و هِشام تفاجئوا 
هاشمية : إيلاويشْ ؟
فاضِل : قدّمتْ إجازتيِ .. 
هاشمية و هي تناظر اخوها هشام : اهااا , طيّبْ و ياسمينْ ؟
هِشام و الحيِرةَ ماليةَ عقله و قلبه : وينْ أوديها ؟!
فاضِل : مافي غير حل واحد ؟
هاشمية : ويشو ؟
فاضِل : ودوها تقعد ويا عمّتيِ .. دامها لحالها ويا هالشغّالة .. خلوها توّنسها .. لين الله يكتب ليها الفرجْ 
سكتْ هِشام يفكَر بكلام فاضِل .. و بباله : صحيح ليش ما فكرتْ كِذا بس امي بترضى تستقبل ياسمينْ و هي مجهولة الهويةَ 
قالت هاشمية الي عجبها الإقتراحْ  و كأنها ترد على تسائل هِشام : أي والله .. كيف ما فكرتْ فيها .. و أم السيد بعد قلبي هالعطوفة ما بتخالفْ ..
,,,,,,,
في القديحْ
ببيت ام حسينْ 
إيمانْ : ياعلي لو ما عمتيِ مريضة كان رحتْ وياكم .. مره افادي اروح سوريا
ام حسينْ : الله يكتب لش زيارة يابتي 
إيمان : يارب
فاطمة : كم يوم بتقعدوا ؟
حسينْ : شهرّ ..
فاطمة : ياعلي .. مو كأنها طويلة شهر !!
حسينْ : لا مو طويلة .. تمُرّ بسرعةَ خية
إيمان : اخاف تِحلى ليكم القعدة هِناك و تصير شهرينْ
أم حسينْ : لا ما أستحمل اني .. سلام الله على السيدة زينبْ ما أقدر أتحمل اسفار طويلة
,,..,,
مرّت الأيامْ .. و بنفس اليوم الي بينزلوا فيِهْ فاضل و هاشمية و ياسمينْ للديرةَ .. كان هو موعد سفر ام حسين و حسينْ ..
بسيارة فاضِل 
هاشمية : ام السيد حبوبة .. لا تستحي مِنها ..ترى هي ما تحب الي يستحوا واجد ( و تضحك )
أكتفت ياسمينْ بإبتسامة مِنْ ورى بوشيتها 
فاضِل : هِشام متى بينزل ؟!
هاشمية : قال بُكرى و بيقعد أسبوعْ عِنده كم شغلة هنا تبع مدرسته و شغله بيخلصهم 
فاضِل : اها , زينْ
..,,..
ياسمينْ تتكلم :
صحيح فرحتْ يوم قالوا ليي إنهم بياخذوني وياهم لبيت ام السيد على الأقل ما بيقطوني عند الشرطة  بس بعد خُفتْ .. ما أدري كيفْ بكون هِناك لحالي وياهـا ؟!
..,,..
وصلوا لبيِتْ ام السيد هِشام 
و نزلت هاشمية مع بنتها زهراء و ياسمينْ و فاضِل راح يسفط السيارةَ علشان يدخل و يسلّم .. 
ام السيد هِشام لما شافتْ بنتها هاشمية داخلة : صلوات على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد .. هاشمية
هاشمية حضنت أمها و باستْ راسها : ويش حالش اماه ؟ ويش اخبارشْ ؟
ام السيد هِشام : بخير الله يسلمش .. انتون ويش اخباركم ؟
هاشمية : بخير الحمدلله
ام السيد هِشام تكلم زهراءْ : تعالي ياخلف شبدي باشوفش .. 
زهراءْ راحت ليها و هي تبتسم مستحية ..
ام السيد هِشام و هي تبوس زهراء : ياغناتي كبرتي و صرتي عروسْ
هاشمية و هي تأشرّ على ياسمينْ : اماه هذي ياسمينْ 
ياسمينْ تقرّبتْ مِنْ أم السيد تبغى تسلّم عليهـا
ام السيد هِشام : هلا حياش الله يابتيِ .. ويش اخبارشْ ؟
ياسمينْ بخجل ممزوج برهبة : بخير الحمدلله ..
( هاشمية كلّمتْ امها عن موضوع ياسمينْ قبل لا تجي الديرةَ و أم السيد مِثل ما أنقال عنها " عطوفة" )
ام السيد هِشام : يابتي تراني ضبيعة لا تخافي مني ولا تستحي ( و تضحك )
هاشمية : ترى حتى هناك تستحي مِنا .. 
ياسمينْ أكتفتْ بإبتسامة ..
سمعوا صوتْ تنحنح ..
فاضِل : يالله يالله
ام السيد هِشام : طلعكْ الله مِنْ الشرّ .. تفضل ابو زهراء
هاشمية أخذتْ ياسمينْ للغرفة ..
فاضِل و هو يبوس راس عمته : قواش الله ام السيد .. ويش اخبارش ؟!
ام السيد هِشام : يقويك بالعافية ياغناتي .. نحمدالله انتَ ويش مسوي ؟ 
فاضِل : والله الحمدلله بخير ..
..,,..
بالريِاضْ
بشقة هِشام
باسمْ : يعني بترجع بعد أسبوع ؟
هِشام : ايه , لازم اخلّصْ اوراقي في الشرقية .. إلا وينه حمزوه ما أشوفه ؟ 
باسم : وين تشوفه .. و إذا أنت نايم هو مداوم و أذا أنت مداوم هو نايم ( و يضحك )
هِشام : صحيح داومه انقلبْ .. نسيتْ .. اقول قوم سوي لينا شي نآكله جوعان ..
باسم : لا شغاّل عِند الي خلفوكْ
هِشام : تقريباً ( و يضحك بقوةَ )
..,,,..
بيوم الخَميِسْ
ياسمينْ ظلّت ويا أم السيِد و هاشمية راحت بيت عيالها ..
قرّرتْ أم ميرزا تزور اختها أم السيد هشام العصر و أخذتْ وياها بتها ليلى ..
ام السيد : حياكم الله .. ويش احوالش ليلى ؟
ليلى بخجل مُصطنع : زينة الحمدلله ..
ام ميرزا : هي الي اصرّتْ نجي نزوركم تقول ليي ( مشتاقة لخالتي من زمان ما شفتها) 
ليلى ببالها : منتينْ هينة أماه .. خوش خرطة
ام السيد : تشتاق ليها العافية خلف شبدي .. 
نادت أم السيد على ياسمينْ .. و جتْ .. لابسة مِشمر ..
ام ميرزا و ليلى استغربوا 
ام ميرزا : خية ما قلتي لينا انش جبتي شغالة فانية 
اهتزّتْ ياسمينْ لهالكَلمة ( اني شغّالة !! )
ام السيد لاحظتْ شكل ياسمينْ : لا .. هذي بتي ياسمينْ .. اهلها مسافرينْ و جابوها عندي عن لا تظل بروحها ..
ام ميرزا ما دش مخها كلام ام السيد : اهلها مسافرينْ , طيب ما عندها عِمان والا عماتْ والا خيلان و الا خالاتْ ؟
ام السيد : لا عِندها بس كلهم بديار بعيدةَ , احنا و اهلها نمون على بعضْ و أعظم من أخوةَ .. ( لفّت على ياسمينْ و قالت ليها) غناتي ياسمين جيبي ثلاث إستكاناتْ
تبغاها بس تطلع عن لا تسمع كلام زيادةَ يجرحها 
طلعتْ ياسمينْ و بداخلها ألمْ 
ام ميرزا مُصرّة : و الحينْ هم ما يدروا أنّ عندش رجال في البيت .. ولدش هِشام .. ما يصير بنية غريبة تقعد وياه ؟!
ام السيد طفح كيلها : ولدي هشام سالم على عمره من الشر ما يجي الا بالسبوع يومينْ .. و باقي الإسبوع لحالي اقعد .. و لوكان موجود داني وياهم انيِ وين باروح .. 
ام ميرزا حسّت بنبرة أختها انها بدتْ تعصبْ فسدت حلقها
قالتْ أم السيد : الا صحيح ليلى وش صار وافقتي عالخاطبْ ؟! أسمع بتي زينب تقول متقدمينْ لش 
توها ليلى بتتكلم بتقول ( لا ) .. ردت ام ميرزا و هي مرتبكة 
ام ميرزا : لا بعدنا نسئل عنهم .. و تعرفي يعني ما بنرد عليهم بسرعة وش بيقولوا .. ماصدقنا على الله !!
ام السيد : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير 
..,,..
هِشامْ باقي عليه ساعتينْ و يوصل الديرةَ .. حسْ بضيق في صدره .. على طول طرتْ في باله ياسمينْ .. و زاد سرعِته ..

----------


## هجـــღـــير

اتصل على أمه ..
أم السيد : هلا هلا بخلف شبدي 
هِشام : ويش احوالشْ أماه ؟!
ام السيد : الحمدلله بنعمة و خير من الله .. غناتي انت وش ويش احوالك ؟ مشيت لو بعدكْ ؟
ليلى ناظرتْ في أمها و هي شاقة البوز مِنْ الإبتسامةَ 
هِشام : بخير الحمدلله .. لا مشيتْ باقي عليي ساعتين و اوصل ان شاء الله .. الا بسئلش أماه ياسمينْ وش اخبارها وياشْ ؟!
ام السيد : ياسمينْ اخبارها تمام .. بس مرّه قاهرتني
هِشام اختلع : إيلاويشْ ؟
ام السيد : تستحي واجد .. 
هِشام ضحك .. ارتاح باله .. : لازم أماه .. يبغى ليها فترة تتعود
ام السيد تضحك : نستناها تتعود .. يالله خلف شبدي انتبه للطريق و لا تسرع .. ولا تقطع الإشارة تالي يمسكوك الشرطة .. على مهلك غناتي
هِشام يضحك و بباله : نفس النصايح لما كنت بثنوي ولا تغيرتْ 
هِشام : إن شاء الله يالغالية , يالله مع السلامة
ام السيد : أمنتك الله
طول ما ام السيد تتكلم مع هِشام و ليلى تغلي غلي من داخل .. ليشي سئل عن الي إسمها ياسمينْ .. وش دخله فيها هو ؟!
جت ياسمينْ و جابت الإستكانات و تبسي فيه مكسرّات و حلا
اخذتهم مِنْ عندها أم السيد : الله يعطيش العافية غناتيِ
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة : الله يعافيشْ 
دارتْ بتطلع مِنْ المطبخْ 
استوقفتها ام السيد .. 
ام السيد : ما عليش أمر يا غناتيِ .. هِشام ما باقي شي و يوصل بالسلامة إن شاء الله .. ماعليه تروحي غرفته تشوفي اذا مرتبة و الا لا ؟ خوب تدري هالشغالات ما ينضمنوا .. إذا مستملينْ يعفسوها فوق عفستها و يطلعوا .. و أني ما دخلتها اليوم ما مدانيِ ..
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة : إن شاء الله
ام ميرزا : ليلى قومي روحي انتين شوفي غرفة ود خالتشْ
ياسمينْ وقفت عِند كِلمة ام ميرزا 
ام السيد : لا خية .. ضيفة عندي و أقومها تشتغل .. 
ام ميرزا : و ياسمينْ مي ضيفة خيةَ ؟!
ام السيد : لا .. ياسمينْ متعودةَ تجي بيتي و أأمر عليها علشان كِذا عاديِ ما تخالف .. بتي ياسمينْ روحي غناتيِ 
ياسمينْ : إن شاء الله ( و طلعتْ )
ليلى فوّحتْ مِنْ القهَرْ 
و أم ميرزا مو داخل مُخها كِل كلام ام السيدْ ..
..,,..
ركبتْ ياسمينْ .. وقفتْ على بابْ غُرفته و مدتْ إيدها تبغى تفتح البابْ .. صارت تتصوْر لو تفتح الباب و تلقاه واقف ينتظرها .. دبّ الفرح في قلبهـا لهالتصور الحِليو .. 
دخلتْ .. بهرتها غرفتـه .. مي غُرفة .. حسينية ..!!
جدرانها كِلها صور لتشبيه الأئمة سلام الله عليهم و صور عُلماءْ .. السيستانيِ .. الخامنائيِ ..!!
مكتبة متوسطة الحجم .. كِلها كُتبْ دينية و ثقافيةَ و كتبْ تخصص باللغة العربيةَ ..
بجانبْ مكتبه فيه موضع للصلاةْ ..
أنحنتْ تشوف وش الكتاب الي على  المصلى .. 
ياسمينْ بصوت مسموع : مفاتيح الجِنانْ .. كأنها تذكر هالإسم ..
قعدتْ تتصفح فيه شويِ .. عجبها .. فيه أدعية تخلي القلبْ غصبْ يخشع .. حست نفسها تحتاج كِتابْ مِثل هالكتابْ .. بس من وين ليها ؟!
رجعتّه و قامتْ تستكشف باقي الغُرفة .. شافت بجنب السرير صورة لهِشام .. قعدت عالسرير .. و أخذتهـا .. ضمتها بيديها .. و صارتْ تكلمه ..
ياسمينْ : أحتاجُكْ .. ما أحسْ بالأمانْ إلا وياكْ .. لمّا تغيبْ احسْ اني اتنفسْ بصعوبة .. اختنقْ .. أضعف .. ما يمدني بالقوةَ إلا قُربكْ مِنيِ .. أدريِ ذنبْ و خطيئةَ حُبكْ بس أحَبُكْ يا هِشام ..! 
..,,..
تحت بغرفة الضيوف 
ام السيد : هتاوه خية بتروحي .. قعدي ويانا على العشاءْ
ام ميرزا : ودي و وديِ بعد استنى هِشام كان اسلّم عليه بس تعرفي ابو ميرزا ينام من حينْ .. مرّه فانية ان شاء الله
ام السيد : خلاص خلي ليلى ويانـا .. زينب و هاشمية بيجوا الليلة ..
تشققت ليلى .. وناظرتْ في أمها نظراتْ ترّجيِ 
ام ميرزا : خلاص قعديِ .. بس لا تتأخريِ عن 11 .. باخلي اخوش ميرزا يجيبش
ام السيد : لا تكلفي على ميرزا .. يرجع من شغله تعبان .. اخلي هِشام يرجعّهـا
أم ميرزا شافتها فُرصة : خلاص خية .. يالله اني اتسهّل مع السلامة
ام السيد : حياش الله 
قعدتْ ليلى بغرفة الضيوف .. و أم السيد طلعتْ راحت تشوف المطبخْ ..
ما شافتْ الا الشغّالةَ ..
ام السيد : سرياتي وين ياسمينْ ؟
سرياتينْ : مافي شوف ..
ام السيد : يعني بعدها فوق .. 
راحت بتركبْ .. شافتها نازلةَ ..
ياسمينْ : داكو رتبّتها 
ام السيد بإبتسامة : الله يعطيش العافية غناتيِ .. ليلى بنت اختي قاعدةَ في غرفة الضيوف .. عادي تروحي تقعدي وياها وا لا تستحيِ ..
ياسمينْ غصباً عنها : باروح ..
و راحتْ ..
دخلتْ لليلى بغرفة الضيوف .. و جلستْ بمقابلهـا 
ياسمينْ باينْ عليها إنها تستحي و مرتبكة .. أما ليلى فظلّتْ تناظر ياسمينْ بنظراتْ مو مُريحة .. كأنها مستنكرة قعدتها وياهـا ..
رفعت عيونها ياسمينْ و ناظرتْ ليلى .. شافت نظراتها ما ترّيحْ .. 
ليلى بلهجة متعالية : تدرسيِ ياسمينْ ؟
ياسمينْ يدبّ الخوف بقلبها لم تنسئل سؤال عن ماضيها ..
ياسمينْ : لا ..
ليلى : متخرجة و قاعدة يعنو ؟
ياسمينْ : ايه ..
ليلى : اها .. مِنْ بيتْ من انتينْ ؟
ياسمينْ سكتت .. أرتبكتْ .. لكن أنقذها صوته وهو يتنحنح داخِلْ ..
ليلى و ياسمينْ الثنتين فزوا لصوتْ هِشام و أمه تهلّيِ و ترّحبْ فيه ..
ليلى عدّلتْ شكلها .. و قامتْ للباب .. فتحته شوي و صارت تناظرْ ..
ياسمينْ أستغربتْ حركتها .. و أنبطتْ جبدهـا .. يعني بكل وقاحة تقوم تقزه و قدامها بعد ..
.....
لما شبعتْ تقزز .. و رجعتْ .. استأذنتْ مِنها ياسمينْ .. و هي طالعةَ .. دخلتْ أم السيد هِشام ..
ام السيد : غناتيِ ليلى باجيب لش حرام و مصلى .. داكو الآذان يأذنْ .. إذا تبغي تتسمحي اطلعي تسمحي ترى هِشام راح المسجد 
ليلى بإبتسامة : إن شاء الله ..
أما ياسمينْ راحتْ تصلَيِ و لما سمعت أنّ هِشام راح المسجد .. مرّت غرفته و باقتْ كِتاب مفاتيح الجِنانْ .. و انجردت غُرفتها تصليِ ..
....
بعد الصلاةْ 
جت هاشمية و جت وراها زينبْ إلي كغيرها من شافت ياسمينْ بدت تتسائلْ .. و سكتوها بسالفة إن أهلها مسافرينْ و خلوّها ويا ام السيد لثقتهم فيها و لشدة أخوتهم ..
بغرفة الضيوف ..
هاشمية : يالله خل نقوم نسوي العشاءْ .. 
زينبْ : تقومي ويانا ليول ؟! .. 
ليلى ببالها : وف .. هذا الي اقول بفتك من عشاء بيتنا
ليلى بإبتسامة : ايه ..
هاشمية : ياسمينْ عندنا سمبوسة .. قومي لفيه لينا .. لفافش يعجبني .. 
ياسمينْ فرحتْ لإطراءْ هاشمية : إن شاء الله ..
و قاموا .. طردوا الشغالة و خلوها تنظف في البيتْ و هم قعدوا يجهزوا العشاء و ام السيد قاعدة تشاهد قناة الأنوار و تشرب قدو ..
رجعْ هِشام مِنْ برى .. سلّم على خواته مِنْ بعيد لأنهم كانوا مشغولينْ بالمطبخ و ركبْ فوقْ ..
دخل غُرفته .. مَرّتبةَ ..!
لما مرّ على مصلاه .. توّقفْ .. فيه ورقة بيضاءْ .. 
اخذها و قراها ,,
( عجبني الكِتابْ ( مفاتيح الجِنانْ ) و أخذته .. لا تخاف برجعه " ياسمينْ" )
أبتسمْ .. 
أخذ قلم و كتبْ ليها في نفس الورقة .. طلعْ وصل للغرفة الي تنام فيها أنحنى و مِنْ تحت بابها دخّلهـا .. 
و رجع غُرفته ..
أنسدح على سريِرهْ .. يِفكر بكل الي مرّ فيه .. من أول ما دخلتْ ياسمينْ حياته .. لحد هاللحظةَ ....
تحت في المطبخْ ..
ام السيد : هِشام مرّه يحبْ الزلاطة على عمري أكيد من زمان ما أكلها .. عاد بناتي وحدة منكم تسوي اشيشة زلاطة ليه
ليلى : اني اسوي ليه خالة ولا يهمشْ
زينبْ : أي ليول ترى شاطرة في السلطاتْ
هاشمية : يالله خل تراوينا شطارتها 
ليلى : الحينْ اراويشْ .. قطي عليي طماط 
أما ياسمينْ فكانتْ تحشّيِ السمبوسة و تلفه .. قامتْ تناظرْ بليلى و هي تفزع حق تسوي الزلاطةْ  ..
ياسمينْ ببالها : ياليتْ لو عِندي جُراة كان محد سواها غيريِ ..
مرّ الوقتْ و جاءْ وقتْ العشاءْ .. خلصوهْ البنات و كان عبارة عن :
( سمبوسة , صينية بطاطسْ بالدجاج , مكرونية حمراءْ , سلطة )
أم السيد راحتْ تناديش هشِام علشان ينزل يتعشى و نزل و خواته يودو عشاهم لغرفة الضيوفْ ..
هاشمية : دقايق و نحط عشاكْ .. و سوينا لك زلاطة
هِشام : الله .. مِنْ زمان عنها ..
زينبْ دشت عرضْ : لا و مسويتنها ليلى يعني ما تتفوت خوكْ ( و غمزتْ )
هِشام أكتفى بإبتسامة ..
كِل هذا شافته ياسمينْ و أنقهرتْ .. وش قصدها يعني بـ ( ما تتفوتْ خوك ) تمدّحها ليه يعني و الا ويشْ ؟!!!
و ليش هو أتبسم ؟!!
أنتبهتْ على صوتْ هاشمية و هي تطلّع صحون مِنْ الكبتْ حق عشاءْ أخوها 
هاشمية : عاد غناتي ياسمينْ حطي صحنْ زلاطة لهشام .. زينبوه ترّبعت ويا ليلى 
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة خُبثْ : إن شاء الله
أخذت صحنْ و حطتْ الزلاطةَ .. و قبل لا توديه .. غافلتْ هاشمية و أخذت عِلبة السُكر .. أخذتْ مِنها ملعقتينْ و حطتهم بالزلاطة قعدت تخلطها لينْ حستهم ذابو شويِ .. 
هاشمية : ياسمينْ وين الزلاطةَ ؟
عطتها وياه .. في بالها : علشان مرّه ثانية تعرف تبتسم لزلاطتها .. 
.....,,....توالى الأحداثْ .. فترقبونا ..!
 :wink:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ماشاءالله .... رووووووووووووووووووعه

الاحداث تجننننننننننننن بجد
جزء اكثر من رااائع...

ام حسين وحسين رحله سعيده وزياره مقبوله ... دعاء مستجاب يارب العالمين
فاضل... خوش فكره عليك والله
ام الساده ... ماشاءالله ام حنونه بكل معنى الكلمه...
هشام... ماشاءالله إحساس جدااا قوي...

ياسمين...مسكينه عورني قلبي عليها بجد ... ان شاءالله قريب تروح الى اهلها...
بس زين تسوي في ليلى ههههههههههههههههههههه الله يعينها على الفشله الحين...

ماشاءالله عليك هجيـــــــر...
سلمت اناملك على هيك قلم مبدع...
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه عزيزتي 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...
لاخلا ولاعدم من هيك طرح

دمتي كما انتي ممـــــــــــيزه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم ......وأحلى غنايم منك ياهجير :) 

من جد حماااس بقوووة ...

حسين وأم حسين عليهم بالعافية الزيارة يارب..والله يرزقنا وإياكم الوصول والشرف ...
 
أحداث مرت بسرعة ونزلتها الشرقية زادت القصة حماس... 
وهذي ليلى قاهرتني مرررررة ......

 


بس ياسمين طلعت مي هينة والله تغااار بعد حركااات ههههههههه 

تسلم الأيادي غناتيي هجير... 
انتظر وانتظر بكل شوق وحماس... 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين  
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

الله ..الله 
الاحداااااااااااااث جدا جميله ورااائعه
 حبيبتي *هجـــღـــير*
تسلميييييييييين غلاتوووه 
ننتظر بشوووووووووق

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

رائع  ماتطرحيه اختي هجيررر

جميلله القصه 

ياريت في اليوم تحطي لينا جزين ((( تتشرط  :bigsmile: 

نتظر الجزء باحر من النارر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

رووووووووووووووعه البارتين الأخيرين  يجنوووااااا
والله حركات ياسمين طلعت تغاار 
ههههههههههههه
ام حسين وحسين ربي يوصلهم بالسلاااامة
حبيبتي هجووووره
ننتظر الباارت الجدبد على احر من الجمر لااا تطوولين عليناااا
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

روووووووووووووووووعه
مشككوووره حبيبتي

----------


## كفن

*إسلوب رائع أُخيه*

*ننتظر الحلقة الآتيه*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد 
قد اكون وصلت متاخره الا ان هذه القصة الرائعه لم تفتني 
واوووووووووووووو ذكرتني بايام الرياض والغربه وفعلاً مأساة الي صار الى ياسمين الله يرجعها الى اهلها بالسلامه .
أحداث رائعه والارواع اسلوبك في سرد الاحداث 
ما شاء الله عليكِ يا اخت هجير 
موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير
وبانتظار تكملة الاحداث 
خالص تحياتي لكِ 
و دمتي في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## مرت السيد

اعجز عمااقول في روعة كتابتك لهذه الروايه عزيزتي
في انتظار بقية الأجزاء

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووووووو اختي هجير* 
*القصة جدا روعة* 
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد* 
*لا تطولي علينا* 
*تحياتي* 
*soso*

----------


## أميرة العشق

أنتظركٍ أيآهجير ..~
موفق ـه‘’

----------


## هجـــღـــير

حروفكم تُسعَدُنيِ 
:)
المُتابعينْ الجُدد 
مرحباً بِكم ... رجَائيِ أن تنالَ هذهِ المتواضعة
على أستحسانكــم 
اعتذر لأنني لم أُقدم شيئاً طوالَ الأسبوعْ
الإختباراتْ و ما أدراكَ ما الإختباراتْ
بإذن الله سأبدأ فوراً بكتابة الحلقة التاسَعة 
و أضعها فورَ الإنتهاءِ مِنها
( أدري زهقتكم .. عااد أستحملونيِ شوي )
:$
نسألكم الدُعـــاءْ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلااا هجيــــــــــــر
موفقه غناتيي لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور....

لااااا ياعمري احنا مانبغى بس حلقه نبغى غرامه كامله حق الاسبوع كله
اييييييي ابصراحه من زمااااااااااان ننتظر
بس الحيا يمنع لكل يوم والثاني ندخل الصفحه ههههه
لاخلا ولاعدم منك غناتيي

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن 
موفقه

----------


## الجعفرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلمي اختي هجير على القصة الروعة
ولاتتأخري علينا في البارتات
الله يعطيك العافية
عجبوني ياسمين وهشام بس لاتفرقي بينهم
احسهم يناسبون بعض 
اف ليلوه منوين جات بعد مارتحت ليهم هي وامها 
وزينب اخت هشام شكلهم نحسين الله يعين ياسمين عليهم
تقبلي تحياتي اختكٍ:الجعفرية

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 9 )
( يا قُربْ الأمل .. و الألم )
.....,,....
ودت هاشمية عشاء هِشام ليه في المِجلسْ .. و زهراءْ بتها لحقتها تبغى تتعشى ويا خالها
عالعشاءْ
زهراءْ : خالي !
هِشام مبتسم : عيونه ..
زهراءْ : انت تِحبْ ياسمينْ ؟!
هِشام جمدتْ إبتسامته .. و تدارك الوضع بقوله : ايه , لأنها أختي
زهراء ببراءةَ : يعني تصير خالتي ؟! زي خالتي زينب !
هشام : إيه ..
مد إيده على السلطة .. أخذ مِنها شويِ .. أكله .. 
هِشام و هو حاط ايده على صدره : كح كح كح كح
زهراءْ أختلعتْ و قامتْ ركيِضْ لأمها .. 
زهراءْ بصَراخ : أماااااااه
الكل أختلعْ
هاشمية سمعتها : ياعلي , وش صاير 
زهراءْ : خالي هِثام فطس = فطس
فجأة .. ياسمينْ قامتْ تكح .. و تكح .. و تكح ..
ام السيد : ياعلي ولديِ ..
قاموا كِلهم ركيِضْ للمجلسْ يشوفوا هِشام .. 
أما ياسمينْ صارت تشربْ في المايِ لعلّ و عسى تروح الكحة ..
ليلى مبينْ عليها مرتبكة ودها تقوم .. بس مي عارفة .. أو بمعنى اصح ويش بيقولوا عنها ؟!
في المجلسْ ..
هِشام لحق عُمره بمَايِ ..
دخلوا كِلهم و ام السيد ما في ببوزها غير ( ياعلي ولدي )
أختلع هِشام : ويش صاير ؟
هاشمية : زهراء تقول أنك فطستْ جينااا ركيضْ نشوف وش صاير فيك
ام السيد قعدت جنبه و أخذت تمسح عليه : ويش فيك خلف شبدي ؟ أشرب ماي ..
هِشام : شرقااان و قمت أكح .. و زهور مسكينة  أختلعت ( و قام يضحك )
هاشمية : طيحت قلوبنـا حسبي الله على إبليسْ
رجعَوا المَجلسْ .. 
هِشام : زلاطة بِسُكر .. لا بالله كدينا خير .. الحمدلله
باعد الصحَنْ .. و قرّبْ السمبوسةَ ..!
....

بعد ساعةَ
هاشمية راحت بيتهم .. و ليلى استأذنتهم ..
زينب : هتاوه ليول , تو الناسْ حتى حدعش و نص ما جت
ليلى : على بال ما أوصل بيتنا صارت اطنعش 
ام السيد : استني غناتي باروح اقول لِهشام يوصلشْ
ليلى تسَويِ مستحية : لا خالة , خليه يرتاح .. أني بادق على ميرزا ..
ام السيد : لا .. هِشام خلف شبدي ما يخالفْ
ياسمينْ خلاصْ شوي و بتنفجر و ببالها :  كفاية سالفة الزلاطة .. بعد بيوصلها .. كان قدرت اخرّبْ سالفة الزلاطة .. ما بقدر اخرّبْ سالفة التوصَيِلة .. 
سكتت في بالها شويِ .. و رجعت قالتْ : من قال ما أقدر ؟!!
ام السيد راحتْ لهشَامْ .. و هِشام طبعاً ما مانعْ ..
ركبْ غُرفته يجيبْ مِفتاح السيارةَ .. 
هِشام وهو يدور المفتاح : وينهو ؟! متأكد اني حطيته على المكتبْ
قلبْ غرفته فوق تحتْ .. ما حصلّه ..!
ياسمينْ متغبية جنب الدرج : زين ما شافني و اني نازلة ..
و على طول أنجردت تحتْ .. بعد ما غبّت المفتاح عِندها ..
ام السيد تعيط : هِشام 
هِشام و هو نازل مفتشل : آمري
ام السيد : تأخرت يا ولديِ و بت خالتك واقفة تستنى 
هِشام منحرج من أمه : مانا محصّل المفتاح ما أدري وين حطيته
ام السيد : يؤ , دورت عدل يا ولديِ ؟!
هِشام : ايه .. 
ليلى سمعتهم .. و كيف ما تسمعهم و هي قاطة أذونها عندهم ..
ليلى و هي مفوحة قهر : خلاص خالة ما يحتاج , باخلي ميرزا يجي ليي .. 
ام السيد مفتشلة : عاد اعذرينا يابتي .. 
ليلى بإبتسامة : عادي خالة 
طلّعتْ جوالها و دقت على بيتهم .. ردت أمها ..
ام ميرزا : وينش ياطيحة الحظ .. قِلنا للساعة حدعش مو نامي وياهم
ليلى بصوت خفيف : اووف بعد ..اقول قولي لولدش يجي ليي بس.. 
ام ميرزا : إيلاويش ود خالتش مو في بيتهم
ليلى : في بيتهم بس مضيع مفتاح سيارته .. يالله بسرعة قولي لولدش ..
ام ميرزا :طامة , زين لا تزمخي عساش حريقة .. داني باقول ليه .

أما بجهة ثانية .. ياسمينْ تبتسم إبتسامات نصَرْ ..

.......

هِشام عقب ما طلعوا رجع يدور مفتاحه في كل مكان قعد فيه ما حصلّه .. تعب و رجع المِجلسْ .. يشاهد شوي قبل لا يركبْ ينام ..
و زينبْ طلعت ورى ليلى على طول ..
ياسمينْ خلّصت شوية شغل ويا الشغالة 
هدرتْ ويا ام السيد شوي و ركبتْ لغرفتها ( المؤقتة )
و قبل لا تروح غُرفتها .. عرجتْ على غُرفته و رّجعت المفتاحْ و طلعتْ  .. 
دخلت غُرفتها .. و حست بشيْ جنب رجولها .. شافت ورقة ..
اخذتها من على الأرض .. سكرت الباب و قرأتها ..
( خذيه حلالش .. ( هشام ) )
طارتْ من الفرحْ .. و مسكت كتاب مفاتيح الجِنانْ و ضمته بقوةْ .. 
///
ركبْ ينامْ ..
دخل غُرفته .. 
شاف المِفتاح على المكتَبْ 
هِشام : يؤ هداهو .. كيف ما شفته 
مليونْ علامة تعجبْ انرسمت على ملامحه ..
رجعّه .. 
و توجه لسريرهْ .. انسدحْ .. يفكر وش بيسوي بُكرى ..
بُكرى الجُمعة .. و ما بيبتديِ في أوراقه الا يوم السبتْ ..
و بينما هو فكرة تجي و فكرى تروح .. غفت عينه ..
و بعالمْ الرؤيا شافْ
كأنه ببستانْ أخضر .. بديِع 
و من حوله نهر يجَريِ .. ماءه الصافيِ يسحر ..!
جال بعيونه في نواحي البستانْ 
شافْ رجال لابس أخضر .. كِله نور و هيبةَ ..
تقرّبْ مِنه .. و بداخله خوفْ .. من يكونْ ؟!
و هو يمشي قاصد يتقرّبْ من الرجال .. يحس ببرودةْ الأرضْ
تحت رجَوله .. 
الرجَال لما شافْ هِشام يتقرّبْ مِنه .. وقفْ .. و كأنه ينتظرهْ
وصَلْ له هِشام .. حسْ بخشَوعْ و روحَانيِةَ كبيرةَ و هو ينظر لوجه الرجال إلي  غطّى ملامحه النور ..
مد الرجَال إيده لهِشام و بداخلهـا ( جوهرةَ) 
أخذها هِشام .. و بإيده شعّتْ نور .. 
سمع صَوتْ اهتز له كِل البستَانْ يردد كلمة و يوجهها لهشام
( أمانة )
صحى من نومه .. مذهول .. يفكر بلي شافه .. و يفكر بالأمانة الي حملّها وياه أبو فاضِل عليهِ السلام .. 
//////

يوم الجُمعة ( الظهر )
فاطمة أتصلتْ لأمها و أخوها حسينْ .. تتطمن عليهم
فاطمة : هااه اخبار سوريا وياااكم ؟
ام حسين : زينة الحمدلله .. 
فاطمة : أمااه دعيتي ليي ؟
ام حسين : ما نسيتكم ياغناتي و لا نسيت الغاليةَ .. من طبتي الضريح لين أطلع و أني مافي بلساني غير الدعاء ليكم ( دمعّت عيونها )
فاطمة : ياربَّ بحق كعبة الأحزانْ يرجعها سالمة , ما بتخيبنا سلام الله عليها .. 
ام حسين : تدري يابتيِ .. 
فاطمة : ويشوو أمااه ؟
ام حسينْ : مرّه و أني ماسكة السباج و أنتخي فيها سلام الله عليها و أقسم عليها بحقْ اخوها حسينْ ,  صحت صياااح بدون إرداتيِ .. حسيت بفطرةَ قلبها على اخوها الحسينْ سلام الله عليه
( و صاحتْ )
فاطمة ما تحملّت وصاحت وياها : سلام الله عليهم .. تسمعش بعد عيونيِ يألمها ذكراه سلام الله عليه ..
 ( ياحسينْ وياكْ ,, بسمتَي و نَوْحَيِ
ذِكراك ذِكراك ,, بلسم جروحيِ )

//
ببيت ام السيد 
اندق الجَرسْ .. و راحتْ ياسمينْ تفتحه .. طلعت بنية في تقريباً نفس عُمرها .. حاملة كيسْ كبير ..
صفية : ويش احوالكم ؟!
ياسمينْ : الحمدلله .. تفضليِ 
ام السيد من داخل فرغتها : غناتي صفية تعالي خلف شبدي 
صفية و هي متوجهه ليها : زاد الله فضلش ام السيد 
أما ياسمينْ فراحت وراها .. و قعدت وياهم .. شدّتها هالصفية ..!
صفية و هي تفتح الكيس الي عندها : هداهم المشامَر الي جبتيهم اخيطهم 
ام السيد : عطاش الله العافية .. كم حسابهم يطلع ؟
صفية : 10 ريال .. 
ام السيد : بس !! يا بتي هذا حقش و تعبتش لا تقعديِ تنقصي
صفية و هي مبتسمة : والله ما نقصّت .. بس مسويه تخفيضات
كِلهم ضحكوا .. حتى ياسمينْ .. ضحكت و ببالها : هالصفية ظريفة ..
..,,..!
ببيت أم ميرزا 
ام ميرزا : ما دقت عليش زنبوه له ؟
ليلى و هي تتصفح مجلة سيدتي : لا ..
ام ميرزا : غُربال .. متى يتحركوا ؟!
ليلى ببالها : ما أدري ما ودشْ ود اختش ياخذ غيري و الا مستعجلة على الفكة مني 
...,,...
هِشام كان طالع للمسجد علشان الصلاة و بعد ما خلّصْ
مرّ على محل جارهم للخضرة .. يشتري خُضرةَ للبيتْ ..
هِشام : قواكَ الله أبو سعيد ..
ابو سعيد : يقويك يا ولديِ .. تفضّل 
هِشام : زاد فضلك .. وش اخبار البيع ؟!
ابو سعيد : نوبة ينطفي و نوبة يولع .. الحمدلله
هِشام يضحك ما يقدر على تشبيهات ابو سعيد : يالله الحمدلله .. أهم شيء لا يحترقْ .. 
ابو سعيد : لا بسم الله علينا ..
هِشام : عطيني صُرّتينْ بقدونسْ و خستتينْ و و رويدْ و شرحة طماط .. 
ابو سعيد : بشوي شوي عليي ياولديِ .. ( و صار يعطي هِشام الي يبغاه ) هذا طماط و هذا البقدونس صُرّتينْ و هذا الرويد و هذا الخستْ , بعد شيء فاني ؟!
هِشام : لا .. خلاصْ .. عطاك الله العافية
........
بعد ما طلعت صفية .. ياسمينْ بداخلها فضَول تعرف منهي دي الصفية ..
و قبل لا تتكلم تكلمتْ أم السيد .. كأنها تدريِ بسؤال ياسمينْ 
ام السيد و هي تفل المشامر تشوفهم : والله هالصفية اجودية , خوش بنية .. طيبة و على نياتها .. زي ابوها رحمة الله عليه .. راح و خلاهم .. ماليهم معين غير الله سبحانه .. أمها قامت تطبخ للناس بفلوسْ .. و هي تخيّط مشامر .. اييييييييه الله يرزقهم من واسِع فضله و كرمه .. تصدقي با بتي 
ياسمينْ مندمجة وياها : ويشو ؟
ام السيد : مع انّ حالتهم تعور القلبْ .. بس والله ما سمعتهم بيوم يتشّكوا قلة الرزق .. والله ما تشوفيهم الا حامدينْ و شاكرينْ ربهم .. و حناا الي عندنا نتشكّى و نبغى .. ايييييه الله يحسنْ لينا الخاتمةَ بس
ياسمينْ أثرّ فيها الكلام و بقوةَ .. معقول فيه ناسْ بهالقناعةَ !!
...,,,..
يوم السبتْ
بسَوريا 
ام حسين : ولدي اتصل لأختك فاطمة ابغى اكلمها
حسين : إن شاء الله
اتصل و عطاه أمه
فاطمة : هلا خوك
ام حسين : ويش احوالكم ؟
فاطمة : يؤ هذي انتين اماه .. زينين الحمدلله .. انتون ويش اخباركم ويش مسويينْ ؟
ام حسين : بخير و عافية .. بطلبش طلب بتي ؟
فاطمة : آمري امااه 
ام حسين : ابغاش العصر تروحي السوق .. تشتري ليي فلاف طوايق مشامر .. 
فاطمة : صار , بس كيف تبغي الوانهم أماه ؟
ام حسين : انتين و شوفة عيونش يابتي .. الي تشوفيه حليو خذيه .. 
فاطمة : إن شاء الله .. بآخذ إيمان ويايي بعد .. 
ام حسين : عطاكم الله العافية 
فاطمة : الله يعافيش و يرجعش لينا سالمة يارب
..,,,..
ببيت ام السيد 
أم السيد : بناتي وش رايكم نروح السوق ؟ تتني قرّب يخلص
هاشمية : مع إنه حرّ .. بس يالله نتمشى شوي 
زينب : ياعلي , روحوا انتون اني ماني ريحة .. اخيس 
الكل ضحك ..
ام السيد : هااه ياسمينْ بتروحي ويانا , لو زي المدلعة تخافي تخيسي ؟
ياسمينْ : باروح ..
نزل هِشام و هو يتنحنح 
توه راجعْ من برى .. من الصبح .. و هو من مكان لمكان على سالفة هالأوراق .. يالله قدر يخلص شوي منهم ..
قامتْ ياسمينْ و طلعتْ من الغُرفة .. تحس انها تعيق هِشام عن قعدته معَ خواته .. فقامتْ ..!
شافها طالعة .. و دخل قعد معَ خواته ..
أما هيِ .. فظلتْ واقفة بعد ما تأكدت أنه دخَلْ ..
تتمنى لو يعبّرها بكلمة .. لو بسَلام .. بسؤال عن الحال ..
ياسمينْ ببالها : معقولة بعده زعلانْ مني ؟ بس لو كان زعلان ما كتب ليي في الورقـة .. يمكن كتبها بس علشان لا اشيل هم الكتابْ و ترجيعه .. 
( بداخل الغُرفةَ )
زينبْ : ياعليي اخويي نبغى نفرررح متى بعد 
هاشمية : اخطبْ الحينْ .. و بعدين فكّر في العُرسْ
هِشام وهو يفكر بكلام خواته : أنا ما أمشي الا على رأي ام السيد 
ام السيد : لا ياولديِ .. رأيك هو الي يمشيك .. هادي حياتك .. اذا حاس نفسك مو مستعد أجلهاا
زينب : اماااااه عاااد .. كان بيفكر في السالفة بيهون الحينْ
هاشمية تضحك : زنبووه .. خييييير مستعجلة
زينب : ودي ارقصْ .. 
هِشام يضحك : من قال باخليش ترقصيِ .. اصلاً عرس مانا مسوي .. 
هاشمية : بيعرس سكيتي ..
زينب معترضة : حِلوة دي .. ليلوه ما بترضى ..
هاشمية : على طول قالتْ ليلوه .. فرضي ما يبغاها 
زينب : لا غناتي سئلناه .. و قال يبغاها .. مو له هشوم ؟
هِشام أبتسم ..
ام السيد : اقول تركو ولدي في حاله .. بكرى لا جبتوا شعاويكم حنو عليهم .. و قوموا خلونـا نروح السوق .. قبل لا يأذن المُغرب .. ما في عصُر
هِشام : خلوني اوصلكم ..
زينب : ايه و في طريقك .. قطني في بيت خالتك ..
.....!!....
في السَوقْ
فاطمة و إيمانْ عند راعيِ المشَامَرْ
فاطمة : شوفي ده خية مره حليو
إيمان : بس الخوفة يشمّل ..
فاطمة : خل نسئله ؟
إيمان : و الي يرحم والديش .. كأنه لو يشمّل بيقولش يعني ..
فاطمة : و الحينْ ؟
إيمان : خذي الي الوانه بني على دهبيِ .. حليو .. و يناسب ..
فاطمة : خلاص بآخذ البني و العنابي و داك الي ازرق على ابيضْ .. عاجبنّيِ ..
( بجهة ثانية )

ام السيد : حااار هالتتن لو زي ديك المرّه .. ترى إن ما طلع حار بارجعه ..
ابو سالم : لا حجية .. حااااااااار .. و إذا تبغي كمن ورقة تجربيه .. اخذيِ ..
هاشمية تكلم ياسمينْ : عااد الحين امي و يا هالتتن يبغى ليها ساعةَ 
ياسمينْ أكتفتْ بضحكةَ .. من طبتهم السوقْ و هي عيونها تروح و تجي على الناسْ و البسطَاتْ و كل شيءْ
تتأمل .. تحاول تتذكرْ .. تمُرّ بذاكرتها صور .. بس مشوشة ..
...
فاطمة و إيمانْ مرّو عِند راعي التتنْ
فاطمة : تعالي بآخذ كيلو تتنْ لعمتيِ ..
إيمان : يالله ..
و جنبْ ياسمينْ بالضبط .. وقفت فاطمةَ ..!
(سبحانْ الله يا الأقدارْ .. يا قُربْ الأمل و الألم )

//!!//
تتوالى الأحداثْ 
ترقبّونــا
لأن الليلة بإذن الله باحط جزء جديدْ  :wink:

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكوره خيتي والله روووووووووووعه
يعطيك العافيه 
روعه الروايه تسلمي
ننتظر باقي الاحداث
تحياتيــ..

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووو*
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
جزاء رووووووووووووووووعه بجد... بس قصيررر وااااااااااااااايد
الاحداث حلوووه ... ان شاءالله ياسمين تلتقي باهلها بسرعه...

غاليتي هجيــــــر...
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه غناتيي
حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
هااا مو طولي علينا ترى والله نشتاق الى القصه مرره
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
دمتي كما انتِ مميزه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
البااارت يجننن ............أحداثه حماس غير شكل  
ياعلييييي إن شاء الله يلتقوووا وياأهلها و إن شاء الله يعرفوها..... 
مع ان عندي احساس انه مجرد تحميس وبيمشووا ولابينتبهوا اصلاً....... :(  

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي هجير ع البااارت الروعة ... 
وننتظر وكلنا شوق.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلموا خيتو على الجزء بجد مررررررررررررررررررره رووووووووووعه 
وياسمين عليها حركات بعد من تحت الى تحت  :wink: 
وانشاء الله تلتقي باهلها باسرع وقت 
ننتظر الجزء الجديد مو تطولي لا يطير الحماس 
والله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقش في امتحاناتش 
بحق محمد و آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
دمتي بخير

----------


## كفن

*أما عااد هالياسمينْ << عليها حركات*

*ويارب ان شاء الله تشوفها فاطمة أختها ويرتاح قلبها بشوفتها* 

*وبارك الله فيكِ * 

*بإنتظار الحلقة الجايه*

----------


## أميرة العشق

يالله يالله استنى الليلة وبعد الثاني هذاك
بعطيج التعليق بفيسج ليلة الخميس‘’
سلاموً

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 10 )

( خناجِرُ لُويتْ لتقتلَنيِ )

...
فاطمة و إيمانْ مرّو عِند راعي التتنْ
فاطمة : تعالي بآخذ كيلو تتنْ لعمتيِ ..
إيمان : يالله ..
و جنبْ ياسمينْ بالضبط .. وقفت فاطمة ..!
سبحانْ الله يا الأقدارْ .. يا قُربْ الأمل و الألم ..
هاشمية : أمااه بيأذن يالله 
ام السيد : زين له  .. حجي حطه ليي في كيس .. قوي هاااه لا يتمشّق ليي في الطريق ويغربلني
هاشمية : ياسمينْ همشي نروح البسطة الي هناك لين تخلّصْ
ياسمين : زينْ
إيمانْ سمعت صوتْ ياسمينْ .. و وقفت شويِ تستوعبْ ..
إيمانْ ببالها : من شوقي لش يالغالية قمت اتخيل صوتشْ .. الله يرجعش بالسلامة يارب
...,,,...
بنصْ الليل 
ببيت أم السيد ..
ياسمينْ ما قِدرتْ تنامْ .. تفكر بهشام و بحالها .. 
تتسائل بينها و بين نفسها .. لو كان ليها أهل .. وش حالهم الحينْ ؟
يظنوها ميتة ؟! يدورو عليهـا ؟! 
و الا اصلاً ماليهـا أهل ..
..
بالغرفة الثانية 
هِشام نفس الحال .. فارقه النوم .. يفكر بحال ياسمينْ .. لو لا سمحْ الله ما تذكرتْ .. وش بيكون حالها ؟!
طرأ في باله كلام خواته و إصرارهم على زواجه ..
هِشام بباله : خواتي صادقينْ .. لمتى بعد ؟! مضى العمر ما بقى فيه شيء .. و للهِ الحمد مو ناقصنيِ شيء .. 
و العروسْ جاهزةَ .. بِنتْ خالتيِ .. مني و فيني .. قريبة .. 
خلاص بإذن الله باقول لأمي بُكرى .. تكلم خالتيِ .. و خل اقول لزينب .. كان تفكني من حنتها .. ( ضحك في باله )
.......
و هي على السرّير .. تحاول تنام .. جتها ضيقة .. حست نفسها مخنوقة .. استوتْ جالسة على السرير .. تحاول تتنفسْ ..
قامتْ .. تحس نفسها محتاجة تشربْ مايِ .. ( لعنة الله على يزيد )
بس نفسها يضيق .. و يضيق ..!
ياسمينْ بصوت مخنوق : ياعلي .. 
بدون لا تلبس حتى مشمر .. طلعتْ .. وش تسَويِ 
حطت إيدها على صدرهـا .. تتنفس بضيقْ .. 
توجهّتْ لغرفته .. طقتْ البابْ .. 
هِشام توها بتغفي عيونه .. أختلع على صوت طق البابْ
و قام بُسرعة و فتحه ..
شاف ياسمينْ قاعدة جنبه .. تتنفس بصعوبة .. 
تتمتم بكلام مو مفهوم .. 
هِشام قعد جنبها مختلع : ياسمينْ ويش فيش ؟
ياسمين : ماي , مايِ
هِشام على طول .. نزل تحتْ يجيبْ المَايِ ..
و من ربكته و خلعته .. كسر الكأسْ و أنجرحتْ إيده ..
هِشام : هذا وقته بعد
و بسرعة اخذ كأس ثاني .. و عباه .. و رجع ركبْ ..
هِشام : ياسمينْ خذي اشربي ..
ياسمينْ بتغيب عن الوعَيِ 
هِشام يحاول يصحيها : ياسمييييين
حط راسها على إيده .. و قرّبْ الكأس جنب بوزها .. 
هِشام : ياسمينْ أشربي المايِ
و رجعْ قرّبه .. 
ياسمين أبتدتْ تشربْ شَويِ .. شَويِ ..
حط الكأس على الأرض .. و حاول يشيلهـا .. بس ما قدر 
إيده منجرحة و تنزفْ .. 
قام أخذ فوطة و لفها على إيده .. و جاء بيشيلهـا .. 
لاحظ شيء على إيدها .. و أنفجعْ .. 
هِشام : تنزفْ !!!!
على طول تذكر كلام الدكتور 
(  أي حاجة بتحصل لك بتحصلّها هيّ كمانْ )
هِشام مو مستوعبْ .. حتى بالجروح ..!! 
لهدرّجة !!
وسط تساؤلاته .. وداها غُرفتها .. مددها على السرير ..
ما كان يدري هي نايمة والا مغمى عليهـا ..
طلع و راح جابْ عُدة الإسعافْ .. 
طلّع مُطهّر و شاش .. علشان يلف إيدها و إيده .. 
أنفجع هِشام يوم أبتدأ يطهّر الجرحْ .. ما كان فيه جرح اصلاً
هِشام بصدمة : عجل من وينَ الدم ؟!! 
فتح الفوطة إلي على إيده .. و قعد ينظف جرحه .. طهرّه و لفّاه .. 
و توقف نزف ياسمينْ .. لأنّ جرح هِشام توقف نزفه ...!!
..,,..
الظُهَر
قعدتْ مِنْ النوْم .. راسهَا يعَوْرهـا .. 
قامتْ ..!
اختلعتْ .. في ثيابها دمْ .. من وينَ ؟!
وش الي صَار ؟!
شويِ .. شَويِ .. تذكرتْ الضيقةَ الي جتها .. و يوم تروح جنبْ باب غُرفة هِشام .. بس هذا الي تذكرهْ ..
أمتلأ قلبها خوف .. 
قامتْ تتفحصْ أياديها .. رجايلها .. راسها .. ما في جروح !!
من وين الدم ؟!
..,,..
ما نَام .. و لا غفتْ عينه ..
طلع يصَليِ الظُهر .. و لما شَافتْ أمه أيده ملفوفة .. أختلعتْ
ام السيد : ياعلي ويش فيها إيدكْ ؟!
هِشام : كسرتْ كأسْ ..
ام السيد : يؤ , عسى بس تأكدت مافيها كزاز قبل لا تلفها ..
هِشام :  شفت وحدة صغيرة و طلّعتها .. يالله باروح اصلي 
ام السيد : بحفظ الله .. أنتبه لروحك 
..,,..
ياسمينْ كانت قاعدة على أعصَابها 
الخوف بيقضيِ عليِهـا 
تستنى متى هِشام يرجع من الصلاة و تكلمه ..
معقول يسوي فيها كده ؟ إيلاويشْ ؟
و إذا السالفة مو كده .. من وينْ الدم ؟! 
و من الي رجعّها غُرفتها ؟!
حابسةَ دموعهـا .. لا تشوَفها أم السيد .. و تفتح ليها تحقيق من خوفها عليها ..
..,,..
رجعْ مِنْ الصلاةْ
فتح بابْ بيتهم 
و هي أنتبهت للصَوتْ .. عرفتْ إنه رجعْ
أستنته يركبْ .. و راحتْ وراه ..
و قبل لا يدخل غُرفته .. 
نادته ..
ياسمينْ بصوت مهزوز : هِشام
التفتْ وراه ..
هِشام : آمَريِ 
ياسمينْ و دمعتها بتطيح : إيلاويشْ تسويِ فيي كِده ؟!
هِشام بإستغرابْ : اسوي ويشو ؟!
ياسمينْ : مالجئتْ لك إلاّ أدريِ لمنْ لجئتْ .. تقوم تسويِ كِده .. لهدرجة ضعيفْ قِدام هوى نفسكْ ..
هِشام و وجهه صار علامة إستفهام كبيرةَ : ويش قاعدة تخربطي ؟!
ياسمينْ و بدت تصيح : تقدر تقول ليي سالفة الدم الي على فيابي ؟!
سكت هِشام .. وش يقول .. و كأنه بدون ما يِدريِ .. يعزّز شكها .. 
ياسمينْ مفجوعة : استغليتني بلحظة ضعفي .. بدل لا تحميني و تآخذ بإيدي .. تستغلنيِ يا هِشام .. تستغلنيِ .. الحينْ بس عرفت إيلاويش جبتني بيتكم موعلشان اناوسْ أمكْ .. لا .. أناوسك أنتْ 
هِشام شبّ حريقة من كلامها .. تقدّم مِنها .. و سحبهـا ..
لغُرفتهـا .. 
هِشام بعصبية و يحاول قد ما يقدر ما يعلّيِ صوته لا تسمعه أمه : لو أبغى استغلّش على قولتش .. من أول ما شفتش استغليتش .. ما كانْ وديتش لأختي و خليتش أمانة عِندها و خليتها تتحمّل جنونش و غبائشْ .. لو ابغى استغلشْ كان لما نحشتيِ أخذتشْ عِنديِ ما رجعّتش لشقة أختي .. لو أبغى استغلشْ ما جبتش بيت أمي و قعدتش وسط خواتي و أهليِ 
و دزاهـا بقوة .. كأنه مستقذرنهـا .. 
هِشام بنبرة مقهور : البارحةَ لما شفتش مرمية عند باب غُرفتي .. اختلعت .. سئلتش وش فيش .. و ماكان بلسانش غير كِلمة ( مايِ ) .. زي المجنونْ نزلتْ المُطبخ .. أجيب لش مايِ و من عجلتي و خوفي انكسر الكأس في إيديِ .. و أنجرحت ( و رفع إيده فك الشاشْ عنها يراويها الجرح ) , لمّا جيت باشيلش و بارجعش غرفتش .. نسيت ان ايدي تنزفْ و صاب فيابش لما رفعتش ...
ياسمين تناظر هِشام ( المفوّح ) و تصيحْ 
هِشام : هذا الي صَار .. تحبي تصدقي .. صدقي .. ( كمّل بسُخريةَ ) و الا اقولش روحي افحصيِ أحسن ..
قالها و طلَعْ .. 
أما ياسمينْ أنهارتْ على السَريِر ..
كِل كِلمة مِنه زي السكينْ ينغرز بقلبَها .. غبيةِ .. صادِقِ يا هِشام غبية .. كيف أظن فيِكْ ؟! كيفه ؟!
....,,....
هِشام بباله : هذيِ آخرتها يا ياسمينْ .. تظني فيي هالظنّ .. ياغيرةَ الله .. انا اسويِ فيشْ كِده ؟! أنا ؟! حسْ قلبه مفطَور ..
شافته امه و هو قاعد في المُجلسْ.. ملامحه متغيّرة ..
جتْ قعدتْ جنبه .. و يوم شافها تتأمل ملامحه .. خاف لا تحس بشيْ .. أبتسم .. 
ام السيد : فيك شيء يا ولديِ ؟!
هِشام : كِل خير يالغالية ..
ام السيد : متأكد ؟!
هِشام : متأكد .. ( و علشان لا يخلي ليها مجَال تسئل زيادةَ قال ) صحيح أبغاشْ تكلمي خالتيِ على بتها ..
ام السيد فرحتْ : صحيح ؟! يعني خلاصْ .. بأفرح فيك ياخلف شبديِ ..
هِشام : إن شاء الله .. و قولي لـ زينبْ خل يرتاح قلبها .. و تفكنا من حنتّها ( و ضحك , حس الضحكة عوّرتْ قلبه )
ام السيد متحمسة و فرحانة : خلاص .. الليلة اخلي خواتك يجوا و نروح بيت خالتك نخطبها ليك .. ياعلي ولدي بيصير مُعرسْ ( و دمعّت عيونها )
هِشام انفطر قلبه زيادةَ :  تصيحي أماه !! كِل هذا من الفرح .. 
ام السيد : يحق ليي .. وحيديِ و خلف شبديِ .. الغاليِ هِشام .. كيفَ ما أفرح .. 
هِشام مسك إيدها بحنانْ و باسها : الله يخليش ليي
...,,...
بالليل
ياسمينْ ما طلعتْ من غُرفتها .. جتها أم السيد مرّتينْ .. تبغاها تطلعْ .. و ياسمينْ كانت تتحّجج إنها تعبانة و بطنها يعورهـا .. 
حتى كانت تبغاهـا تروح وياهمْ .. ما رضيِتْ .. طبعاً ما كانت تدريِ بسالفة طلعتهم .. 
..,,..
راحوا كِلهم .. لبيتْ خالته .. إليّ من شافتهم أستبشرتْ ..
ام ميرزا راحت لبتها ليلى في المُطبخ : جبوه ليلوه .. 
ليلى : أووف , ويشو بعد ؟
ام ميرزا : خالتش و بنات خالتش جايينْ .. قلبي حاسْ إنهم بيخطبوش ْ .. روحي عدليِ خِلقتشْ و سويِ عصير و تعاليِ 
ليلى رمتْ المِلاسْ من ايدها : والله .. ياااااي .. خلاص باروح ..
ام ميرزا مرّه متشققةَ .. رجعتْ ليهم ..
زينبْ : خالتي وينها ليلى ؟
ام ميرزا : على عُمري تجهّز في العشاءْ .. 
زينب : باقوم ليها اشوفها 
ام ميرزا : لا لا .. الحينْ تروحي تصير ريحة عباتش حمصة .. قعدي هي داكي بتجيِ ..
ام السيد : و قبل لا تجي .. بتش و نحرجها بكلامنا .. ابغى اقولش حاجة يا خية ..
ام ميرزا قلبها طرّبق طرّبق ( أخاف خاطبينها هي خخ ) : تفضلي خية 
ام السيد : ولديِ هِشام اليوم كلّمنيِ و قال يبغى بت خالته .. هاه خية ويش رايشْ ؟
ام ميرزا وودها تزغرط : الرأيِ رأي البت و أبوها ياخية و إذا تبغي رأيي .. ما بلقى أحسن من ولد اختي لبتيِ .. و لو تبغيها من الحينْ خذيها بعباتها ..ِ
دخَلتْ ليلى حامَلة صينية العصَير .. وزّعتْ على خالتها و بنات خالتها .. و قعدتْ جنب أمها ..
أم ميرزا : ليلى .. ترى خالتش تبغاش لولدها .. ويش رأيشْ ؟!
ليلى خلاص شَويِ و تذوبْ من الحياءْ .. كِل العيونْ عليها ..
زينبْ بدفاشة : هاه ليلوهْ تبغي اخويي .. لو بعد بتتشرّطيِ ؟!
ليلى  أبتسمتْ بحياءْ و قامتْ طلعتْ .. 
ام ميرزا : شفتي الرد بوجهها ياخية .. ( يعني موافقة )
ام السيد : خلاصْ كلمي أبوها ... و علميناا ..
ام ميرزا : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير 
ام السيد : ياربَّ
...
حسّتْ بجَوْع .. ما طبْ بطنها شيءِ اليوْم
تِحسْ الآمْ الكَوْن كِلها فيِهـا .. 
طلعتْ .. و توها بتنَزِل .. حسّت بحركةَ تحتْ ..
فكّرتها الشغّالةَ .. و نزَلتْ ..!
دخلتْ المُطبخْ .. و خافتْ .. هِشام في المُطبخْ ..
أنتبه ليِها .. حسْ النار رجعت شبّت داخلهـا من لمحها ..
أنتظرها تتفاسَح عن البابْ
ياسمينْ بدموْع و ألم : هِشام 
هِشام حقرها .. و طلعْ ..!
أنحنتْ .. و قعدتْ جنبْ البابْ .. خلاص رجولها ما تشَيِلها من قوة الألم .. 
ألمه و ألمهـا ..!
سمعتْ صوْتْ البابْ .. كابرتْ على الألم و قامتْ .. مسحتْ دموعها .. 
زينبْ : ياعلي شفتوا ليلوه كيف صارت .. كأنها طماطية ( و تضحك )
هاشمية تضحك : دكرتني بالأيام الخواليِ .. لما جو يخطبونيِ .. 
أنتبهتْ ام السيد لياسَميِنْ الي سوّت نفسها تحوسْ في المطبخْ
ام السيد : هااه عيني صِرتيِ زينة من عوار بطنش ؟
ياسمينْ و تتحاشى تناظر في وجه ام السيد : الحمدلله زينة ..
ام السيد مو مطمّنة .. 
هاشمية : إيلاويشْ ويش فيش ياسمينْ ؟!
ياسمينْ و انجبرتْ تناظرهم : شوية تعبْ 
زينبْ : شوية تعبْ ؟!! , شوفي وجهش كيفَ صاير اصفر
ام السيد : اذا تعبانة .. اخلي هِشام يوديش الدختور .. لا تسكتي على روحش إذا يعورش شيءْ
ياسمينْ بإبتسامة مرتجفة : لا .. زينة اني , بس يبغى ليي أنام عدل .. عن إذنكم بركبْ
طلعتْ و ركبتْ ..
ام السيد : ما أدريِ ويشْ فيها .. ياعليِ .. و هي بعد ما تتكلم الله يهديها ..
سِمع صوتهم هِشام و طلعْ مِنْ المِجلسْ 
زينبْ : هلا هلا بالمُعرسْ 
هِشام مستحيِ : هاه بشرّوا ؟
زينبْ : جُبنْ و الا خيار ( و تضحك )
هِشام يتمسخر : هههههه بيخه 
هاشمية : بالمبارك ياخويي .. عطوك 
ام السيد : الله يتمم ليكم بخير ياخلف شبديِ و يهنيكم ..
هِشام تقرّبْ من أمه و باسْ إيدها و راسها : آمينْ يالغالية 
زينبْ : وناااسة , ليلوه بتصير مرت اخوييِ .. مبرووك
هِشام : الله يبارك فيش , بنفتّك من حنتش ..
زينبْ : بتفتك منها .. بس اهم شيء جابتْ نتيجةَ
كِل هالكلام يدور بيِنهم .. و في قلبْ يسمعهم و ينجرحْ زيادةَ
ياسمينْ كانت واقفةَ فوقْ عِند الدرجْ .. تسمعهم ..
من أستوعبتْ الموضوع .. ما قدرتْ تتحمّل .. حستْ روحها بتطلعْ و ركضت على غُرفتها ..
و هِنـاك .. زي ( الثَكلى ) صارت تصيِحْ ..!
و بينْ الشهقاتْ .. تحاولْ روحها تطَلِع .. عافتْ دنياهـا ..
الشيءِ الي كانْ مصَبرنها على مُرّ الغُربةَ و الضيِاعْ هو هِشام
و الحينْ .. راح هِشام و راح الأمَــانْ ..
..,,..
و هو قاعِد مع خواته .. يتكّلموا على متى بيسويِ التحاليل .. 
حس بضيقة .. كتمة .. حط إيده على صدره ..
 و بقلبه نطق : ياسمينْ 
باغته خوفْ .. ليكونْ صار فيها شيءْ .. صحيح ما يبغى يشوفها و لا يبغى يحتك فيها .. بس لا زالتْ بعهدته و أمانة برقبته .. مع كِل الألم الي تسببه ليه .. بيحافظ عليها ..
هِشام و كأنه سؤال عفَويِ : ياسمين وينهيِ ؟!
ام السيِد : شفتها قبل شويِ في المُطبخ .. وجهها أصفر كأنه كُركمة .. تقول تعبانة و ركبت تنام .. اني قلبي ياولديِ مو مطمنْ .. و هي ما تتكلم ما تقول شيءْ .. تستحي لو تخاف ما أدريِ
هِشام : اها , زينْ .. هاشمية خيتي قومي شوفيها .. علشان اذا بعدهي تعبانة .. نوديها الدختور ..
هاشمية : إن شاء الله ..
قامتْ هاشمية ..
زينبْ : أمااه متى بيجوا اهلهـا ؟!
ام السيد : اهل منْ ؟
زينبْ : اهل ياسمينْ ؟
ام السيد بربكة : قريب إن شاء الله ..
..,,..
طقّت باب غُرفتها .. لا مُجيِبْ
نادتها .. لا مُجيبْ
خافتْ 
فتحتْ باب الغُرفة .. و شافتها ممدةَ على الأرضْ جنب السرير ..
هاشمية : ياعلي ..
ركضت للدرج و منه صرختْ 
هاشمية : هِشااااااااااام
أختلعوا إلي في المِجلسْ و قاموا كِلهمْ 
هِشام منفجع : وش صاير ؟!
هاشمية : ياسمينْ طيحة على الأرض ما توتعيِ
ام السيد : يا أبا الحسنْ ياعليِ
و زيِ الريِحْ ركبْ الدرج و دخل غُرفتها .. 
كلّمها .. 
هِشام : ياسمينْ .. تسمعيني .. ياسميييينْ
لا مُجيبْ
مسك إيدها .. يشوفْ نبضها .. ضعيفْ ..
وجهها ذابِل .. و أصفَر .. و آثار الصياح عليه ..
هِشام : جيبو عباتها بسرعةَ .
و بسرعة لفوها بعباتها و طلعوها لسيارة هِشام 
و طيرآن للمستشفى ..
..,,..
و هِناكْ
الدكتور عِماد : دمها نازِل و واضِح أنها متعرضة لصدمةَ و ضغط نفسي شديد .. صاير شيءْ عندكم بالبيت ؟ يعني حالة وفاة مثلاً
هِشام : لا , بس سبق و تعرضتْ لحادِث و فقدت ذاكرتها بسببه ..
الدكتور عِماد : عالعموم , الأخت ياسمينْ مِحتاجة لراحةَ و تغذيةَ و الأهم من هذا و ذاك .. بيئة نفسية سليمةَ .. بعيد عن التوتراتْ و الضغوطاتْ و المشَاكِل .. و إذا افترضنا إنّ الصدمة بسبب فقدانها الذاكرةَ .. فالأفضل ما تنجبر أو هي نفسها تجبر حالها على التذكرْ .. لأن كِل هذا يأديِ للضغط النفسيِ ..
هِشام : إن شاء الله يادكتور ..
هاشمية كانتْ ويا ياسمينْ .. الي اوتعتْ لعمرها شويِ ..
هاشمية بعتابْ : كِذا ياسمينْ خوفتينا عليشْ ..
ياسمين بدت تصيح 
و هاشمية على بالهـا من التعبْ الي فيها .. 
ياسمينْ ببالها : ليتني من غمضة عيونيِ ما أوتعيتْ و رجعتْ لهالدنيا .. ما ليي شيء فيها ..
هِشام تنحنح و دخَلْ .. تغطّت ياسمينْ .. 
هاشمية : هاه خوك ؟ وش قالوا لك ؟
هِشام : سوء تغذية .. ما تآكل عدلْ .. 
هاشمية لّفت على ياسمينْ : إيلاويش ما تأكلي عدل ؟ قصرّنا عليشْ بشيءْ .. ياسمينْ ترى حرام الي تسويه بنفسش .. أهتمي فيها شويِ ..
ياسمينْ بالها مو لهاشمية و الا كلامها .. لا .. بالها للي واقف و عيونه تحكَيِ .. لوم و عتبْ و غضبْ ..!
هِشام : الحينْ هم بيخلوش ترتاحيِ يوم هِنا .. بُكرى بيطلعوشْ 
هاشمية : منهوالي بيقعد وياها ؟
هِشام بنبرة ما حسّ بقسوتها غير ياسمينْ : ما يحتاج مُرافق .. كِلها يوم .. و الممرضات ما بيقصروا وياهـا .. يالله خية مشينا
ياسمينْ فز قلبها من الخوف بيروحوا و بيخلوها .. 
هاشمية : زينْ دقيقة خوكْ .. 
هِشام : زينْ
أنتظر أخته تطلع و هاجمها ..
هِشام : لا تظني إنّ هالحركات بتشفع لش .. لا .. فوفريِ على نفسشْ التعبْ ووفريِ علينـا .. ( و كمّل بلهجة الآمِر ) و أحسن لش تآكليِ عدِل .. مو علشانشْ .. علشان أمي أم السيد .. تعزش و تتعبْ لتعبشْ .. و الا انتين ما تهمينيِ 
زيِ السكَيِنْ أنغرستْ بقلبها ..
هاشمية : يالله خوك .. ياسمينْ أمانة انتبهي لروحش غناتيِ .. مع السلامة
طلعوا .. و ظلّ صدى كِلمته يترّدد 
( و الا انتينْ ما تهميني )
( و الا انتينْ ما تهميني )
( و الا انتينْ ما تهمينيِ )

..,,..

تتوالي الأحداثْ 
فترقبونــا( أعذروني من النعس استفقلتْ الونه
لونوه على كيفكم ..  :toung:  :toung:  )

----------


## هجـــღـــير

فوفو الحِلوةْ
الجعفرية
فاطمة المعصومةَ
دمعة طِفلة يتيمة
دمعة على السطور
كفنْ
أول دمعة
اميرة العِشق

مُتابعتُكنّ تعنيِ ليّ الكثير الكثير 
فلا تحرموني مِنها ..
لا حرمكم الله جِنانَ الخُلد آمينْ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

ياعلي عورت قلبييي ياسمين بقوووة ..

هي صحيح مستثقل دمها شويتين من سوء ظنها بس بعد يحق ليها من خلعتها ..

أحس هشام صاير قاسي .... بس تستاهل القسوة شوي ههههه

بس كل الضغوط تجمعت عليها مرة وحده ...

الله يكون بالعون ....


هجير حبابة الله يعطيك العافية على هالبااارت اللي مافي زيييه يجنن مرررة..

بس مؤلم بقوووة ..

تسلم الأيادي يارب

ننتظر كل جديد مُشوق وموفق بإذن الله تعالى

دعواتنا لاننساكِ منها أبداً...

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووووووووووو ع  البااااااارت الحلوة* 
*مسكينة ياسمين كل المصايب تجي ورى بعض* 
*هجير بليز التحاليل مو تخليهم توافق احس ياسمبن تناسب هشام* 
*وهشام احسه قاسي عليها هالايام*
*مشكورة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مسكينه ياسمين عورني قلبي عليها...
من حقها تسأل وخصوصاً في هذا الحال...

بس موالى درجة انها تشك في هشام
وبعد هو ماقصر عليها ويش القسوه ذي ...؟

غاليتي هجــــــــير
مبدعه كعادتكِ.... بجد مميزه
ماشاءالله عليكِ...

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك جزء
يلا عاد مو طولي علينا ترى مافيي صبرهههه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
  ويلي عليش ياسمين عورتي قلبي مررررررررررررررررره  :closedeyes: 
بس قهرتني في الي قالته الى هشام بس معذوره اكيد بتشك لبنيه 
مسكينه ياسمين مره كاسره خاطريوهشام بعد عفر طلع قاسي عليها مرررررررررررررره  بس اليه حق بعد تتهمه هذا الاتهام الخطير  وليلوه وامها مع وجهم مستانسين بس اكيد يتخترب السالفه وما بتكتمل فرحتهم 
يعطيكِ الله الف الف عافيه خيتو على هذا الجزء المؤلم جدا جدا جدا 
بس ييييجننننننننننن كتيييييييييييييييييير واحداثه مررره روووووووووووووووووعه 
ننتظر الجزء الجديد مو تطولي نستنى ترى تكمله الاحداث 
واذا اتحطي الينه الجزء الحين بعد يكون افضل  
موفقه لكل خير 
و دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياااااااعلي
مسكينة ياااسمين على عمرررررري
هشاام معااه حق يعصب عليهاا بس مو كذااااا
عووورت قلبي مسيكينه
حبيبتي هجووورة عاااد لاتطولين علينا بالبااارت الجااي حبيبتي
يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
حبيبتي* هجـــღـــير*
جزء راااائع جدا ،،بس مسكينه ياسمين تجمع 
الاحزااان عليها مره وحده ..
بس اتوقع ان هشام ماراح يزوج ع ليول  :embarrest:  :toung: 
تسلم الايااادي يالغلا 
من المتابعين خييييييه بس من ورى الكواليس  :embarrest: 
قضى الله حوائجك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
دمتِ بخييييييييير

----------


## أميرة العشق

أحلف لج أن 
موعي نزلت
مآآآآآآآآني
لا يآخذ ليلووه
حرآم عليج هجيروه مو تسويها زي عافك الخآطر وتذبح وآحد بالنهآية
ترى أنحرش
ياعلي تعور القلب
الخبلة لكن لويش تشك فيه يبغى ليها ضرب
والضرب بيوصلش اللية
كفرررررري من الاجزاء لا أكفر الضرب زين
^^
وفقتٍ

----------


## كفن

*مشكوره خيوه* 

*حلقة رووووووووووووووووعه*

*..*

*أيمان كسرت خاطري على إنها ما شافت أختها وظنت انها من كثر الشوق تسمع صوتها*

*وياسمين تستاهل إن السيد يعصب عليها ومن حقه لأن ظنت فيه ظن سوء*

*وخليها تتنقع في المستشفى مده أطول*

*..*

*بارك الله فيكِ* 

*وبإنتظار الجزء الجاي*

*أخوكِ ..كفن*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الجَميِعْ 
فِريِ شُكراً على المُتابعةَ الرائعَة 
و التفاعُل الجميل مع الأحداثْ
أسعدتمونيِ
أسعدكم الله دُنيِا و آخرةَ بحقِ محمَّد و أهل بيتهِ الطاهرينْ
..,,..
أخونــا
كفنْ
عُذراً على الخطأ ..
 :embarrest: 
سُعداءْ بِمُتابعتكم الكَريِمةَ
...,,..
دقائِق بإذن المولى و اضع الحلقة الجديدةَ 
 :wink:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 11 )
( أوجَاعْ + أوجَاعْ )
هِشام يتكّلم :
ما أعتبَر إليِ اسَوْيه فيها قسوةَ .. القسَوْة الي سوته فيِنيِ
ولو مُصَريِنْ تعتبروها قسَوْة ! خلّوْها تذوق مُرّ ما ذوقتنيِ 
هذا جزاء كِل الي سويِته علشَانها .. هذا ثمنْ خوفَيِ عليِها .. 
عجَل أنا الي مِثل الطِفلة كِنت اداريها .. تقول عنيِ استغلها ..
ما أنسى المشِاعِر الي اعترتني لمّا رفعتها على إيديِ و حملتها 
حسيتْ إنّ ياسمينْ عِنديِ اغلى مِنْ أُختْ ..!
و قبل لا امتحنْ إحسَاسَيِ .. و هل انا فِعلاً (مِثل ما أظنْ)
ذبحتنيِ بكلامها ..!
و كِل ذرّة شعور ( أبيِضْ ) لها , اسوّدتْ ..!
...,,...
ام السيِد : خذني وياك ياولديِ .. باروح اشوفها 
هِشام : المستشفى زحمة و تعبْ عليش أماه .. و هدانا باجيبها ويايي إن شاء الله .. يالله فمان الله 
ام السيد : فمان الكريم
..,,,..
وصَلْ المُستشفى ..
ياسمينْ كانتْ قاعِدةَ على السَريِر .. سرحَانة بهمها .. و جنبهـا غداهـا .. ما لمسته ..
سمَعتْ صوْت تنحنح .. و فزّتْ .. صوتْ هِشام ..
فتحْ الستارةَ .. و دخَلْ ..!
هِشام : ويش حالش اليوم ؟! أحسنْ ؟
ياسمينْ بعيونْ جامدةَ و قلبْ ينزف : يِهمك ؟
هِشام بلهجة لا مُبالية : لا , بس من الذوق اسئل 
ياسمينْ سكتت ..
هِشام أنتبه لغداها : إيلاويش ما أكلتيِ ؟! وش قلت أنا البارحةَ ؟
ياسمينْ : إني ما أهمّكْ ..
هِشام : صحيح .. بس قبلها قِلتْ لازم تأكليِ .. مافي طلعةَ من المُستشفى الا اذا أكلتيِ غداشْ ..
ياسمينْ : ماني مآكلة .. و من قال أبغى اطلع !! .. روح و خليني هِنا .. ما أبغى ارجع وياكْ
هِشام بنبرة قاسيِة  : لو عليي تركتش ولا سئلت ..
ياسمينْ ماسكة عُمرها لا تصيح : لهدرجة مفقلة عليِكْ ؟
هِشام يكذبْ : و أكثَر .. يالله كِليِ ؟
ياسمينْ بعناد : قِلت لك ماني مآكلة 
هِشام : كِلي لا أجي أأكلش غصبْ ..
ياسمينْ ناظرته بنظراتْ عِناد ..
ما تحمّلها .. حسْ شويِ و بيروح يفغصهـا ..
هِشام : تدري إنش وحدة غبية ..
ياسمينْ : أدري
هِشام : رحِمَ اللهُ إمرئ عرفَ قدر نفسه ..
ياسمينْ : إذا شبعتْ مِنْ ( التجريِح ) قول
هِشام : لو أقعد لبُكرى اجرّح فيش .. ما بشفي الجرح الي بداخلي منش يالناكَرةَ .. ( قال الجُملةَ الأخيرةَ و هو حاط إيده جهة قلبه )
ياسمينْ بلهجة نِدم : تسرّعتْ من خوفَيِ .. و حكمتْ بجهَليِ .. 
هِشام : كان بمقدورش بدل هالتسرّع الغبي .. تسئليني .. بعدينْ أحكميِ .. بس غبية و بتظلي غبية 
ياسمينْ بدت تصيح : سامحَنيِ ..
هِشام : ما ينفعْ .. و الحينْ كِلي يالله .. خلينا نطَلع
ياسمينْ تدريِ ما بيتنازَل .. فقرّرت تكسر الشرّ .. و قرّبت الصينية مِنها .. و أخذت المِلعقةَ .. ابتدتْ تآكِل شويِ شويِ ..
و هِشام أخذ الكُرسَيِ .. و قعد قبالها .. يناظرها و هي تأكِل ..
ياسمينْ مُرتبكة مِن نظراته و تحس نفسها بتغصْ .. 
ياسمينْ : إيلاويش تطلّع فيي ؟!
هِشام : بتأكد إنش تأكليِ عدل ..
رجعتْ تأكل .. طرأ في بالها تسئله ..
ياسمينْ : صحيح خطبتْ ؟!
هِشام : إيه ..
ياسمينْ : بنت خالتك ليلى ؟
هِشام : ايه ..
ياسمينْ : تحبها ؟!
 .. أستغربْ السَؤال و سئلها ..
هِشام : تغاريِ ؟!
ياسمينْ أستفزتها نبرته و هو يسئلْ : لا .. 
و رجعتْ تكمّل أكلها ..
..,,..
ببيت أم ميرزَا
ام ميرزا : منْ الي مِتصلْ ؟
ليلى و الإبتسامة شاقة حلقها : زينبْ تقول بُكرى بنروح نآخذ التحاليل ..
ام ميرزا : زينْ أستعجلوا فيها .. كِنت خيفة يأجلوها لسبوع الجايِ .. الله يتمم ليكم بخير ياربَّّ .. 
ليلى : ياربَّ .. بس خيفة ..
ام ميرزا : إيلاويش بعد ؟
ليلى : نسيتي اني حاملة السكلسل .. اخاف هو بعد يطلع حامِل 
ام ميرزا : فال الله و لا فالشْ .. إن شاء الله سليم
ليلى : إن شاء الله .. 
..,,..
خلّصتْ غداها ..
هِشام : يالله البسي عباتش .. على ما أخلّص اوراقش .. بس أستعجلّي 
ياسمينْ قامتْ تلبس عباتها .. 
خلّص اوراقها و رجعْ .. لقاها قاعدةَ تستناه ..
هِشام : يالله مشينا 
طلعوا .. تمشي وراه .. تتأمل فيه ..
تفَكُر .. و تتحسّر .. هِشام ما عاد ليِها .. خلاصْ ..!

..,,..

بيوم ثَانيِ 
قعَدْ مِنْ الصُبحْ .. علشَانْ التحاليِل .. نزل يُفطر ويا أمه أم السيِدْ .. 
يَاسَمَيِنْ قعدتْ .. و شَافته وهو يِنَزِلْ ..! 
تِحسْ قلبهَا .. بيِطلعْ مِنْ مكَانه .. كِلما تذكرتْ إنّ هِشام خلاصْ .. بيِتزوجْ ..!
رجعتْ غُرفتها .. و الدمِعْ يعانِقِ وجناتهَا .. 
ببالها :
كِنتْ أسَخرْ مِنْ حاليِ بأفكَاريِ .. يعَنيِ حاطةَ بباليِ إنّ هِشام بيِتزوْجنيِ و الا حتى يِفكّر فيي !!
اصلاً مِنهوده إلي يقبَل يآخذ وحَدةَ تِجهل حتى نفسهـَا .. ما تدَري من تكَونْ ؟!.. و لا تَدريِ مِنْ وينْ أصَلها ..!!
..,,..
( تحتْ )
هِشام و هو قايم من على الفطور : الحمَدلله على النعِمةَ
ام السيِد : ما أكلتْ شيء يا ولديِ
هِشام : لا اكلتْ أماه .. و ما أبغى اتأخر على خالتيِ و المستشفى الحينْ زحمةَ و يبغى ليِنا وقتْ .. قعدت ياسمينْ ؟
ام السيد : لو قعدتْ كانْ نزلتْ .. شكلها بعدها نيمة 
هِشام : زين أماه .. إذا قعدت خليها تُفطَر و إذا ما رضيِتْ غُصبيها .. لازم تأكل لا تمرض من جديد .. يالله دعواتشْ 
ام السيد : إن شاء الله , الله يوفقكم و يكتبْ ليكم الخير بجاه محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد ( عليهم السلام ) ..
..,,..
نشّفتْ دمَوعها .. و قامتْ .. عدّلت نفسها .. و نزَلتْ ..
ياسمَيِنْ بإبتسامة مُصطنعةَ : صبحش الله بالخير 
ام السيِد : يصبحش بالنور و السرور , كيفش ؟ إن شاء الله احسنْ الحين ؟
ياسَميِنْ : لا الحمدلله أحسنْ بواجد
ام السيد : زين يالله غناتَيِ فِطَريِ .. ترى هِشام موصَيني أخليش تفطري و اذا ما فطَرتيِ اغصبش .. و عاد اني ضبيعة ما فيي شدة .. ( و ضحكتْ )
ياسمين ببالها : مسَويِ يعنيِ مرّه .. مِهتمْ .. قال اغصبيها قال .. 
ياسمينْ بإبتسامةَ : اني ماليي خلق بس علشانش بفطر .. 
ام السيد : ياغناتي انتينْ
..,,..
بالمُستشفىْ
حللّوا .. و وعدوهم إنّ النتيجة بتطِلع بغضونْ عشرةَ أيامْ
بالسيارة و هم راجعَيِنْ 
ام ميرزا : صاقعة تصقعهم .. عشرةْ أيام عااد ..
هِشام : كِده مواعيدهم خاله
ام ميرزا : ما تقدر تطلعهم قبل يعنيِ ؟
هِشام : لا اقدر .. بس لازم واسطةَ ( و يضحك )
ام ميرزا : حتى في التحاليل واسطات .. يادافِعْ البلاءْ
أما ليلى جالسةَ ورى .. و عيونها على هِشامْ .. هيِمانةَ ..!
..,,..
فطرتْ و خلّصتْ .. و قامتْ تغسّل صحونها .. صحيح الشغالة موجودةَ .. بس هي ما هيِ مكسرّة ما تقدر تغسلّهم .. كِلها صحنينْ صِغار .. و كوبةَ ..!
دخَلْ البيِتْ .. نادى أمه .. 
سمعتهْ و طلعتْ ليه ..
ياسمَيِنْ : أم السيد مو هِنا , راحتْ بيت أم رضا ..
هِشام : اهـاا .. زينْ ..
دار عنها .. بيِركبْ غُرفته .. 
نادتهْ 
ياسمينْ : هِشام 
لّف ليها .. 
هِشام بنبرةَ جافة : نعمْ ؟
يِاسميِنْ لمّا سمعتْ نبرته تبلّمتْ بمكانها .. و بالأخير قالت : لا خلاصْ ..
هِشام : موقفتني ساعةَ و آخرتها ( لا خلاصْ ) .. الحمدلله
قالها و راحْ ..
ياسمينْ بدت تدّمع عيونها : من حقك تتحمّد ربَّك عليي .. و الا أي جنونْ الي ضربْ عقليِ علشان أفكر أصَارحكْ بمشَاعريِ ..!!
...,,...
ركبْ .. يِحس جِسمه مَتكسرّ .. بيريح شويِ قبل لا يأذن لصلاةْ الظُهر ..
رنّ جواله ..
هِشام : هلا باسموه
باسم : هلا هِشاموه, وينك يالقاطِعْ ؟ هتاااا نزلت الديرةَ خلااااااص  نسيتنا ..
هِشام يضحك : لا والله .. بس كِنت طول هاليومينْ مشغولْ .. بالأوراق و بالأهل و بالخطوبة ( و شدّد على الكِلمة الأخيرةَ )
باسم : إحلفْ .. هشاموهْ خطبتْ ؟
هشام : ايييييه ..
باسمْ : لا يالخاينْ .. مو متفقينْ نُخطبْ سوا .. ما تقدر تِصبر خمس سنينْ 
هِشام يضحك : يقلعكْ .. خمس سنين عااااد .. لا بالله يأّستْ 
باسم : لا يمديك تجيب لك ولدين فلافة .. ( و يفقعها ضحكة )
هشام معَ مُكالمةْ باسمْ .. سلى و نسى هم ياسمينْ شويِ ..
....,,....
( مرّ بقاياَ الإسبَوعْ .. )
هِشام تجاهَل ياسمينْ لحد ما رجع الريِاضْ .. و ياسمينْ بِكل يوم تمَوتْ .. من صدهْ ..!
ما ( يغفى ) همها إلا لمّا تقعد مع أم السيِد و تحكي ليها حكايا  سمعتها .. أو عاشتها بنفسها .. تتكلم عن الصبَر و أهمية الإيمان و اليقينْ بالله و أهل البيتْ عليهم السلام .. 
بإلإضافةَ لكتَابْ ( مفاتيح الجِنانْ ) إلي كانْ زي المَايِ الباردْ
يِصُبْ على قلبهـا الملِتهبْ .. 
و هيّ تقرأ فيه مرّة من المَراتْ .. لقت ورقة مكتوبةَ .. عبارةَ عن جدول على أيام الأسبوع .. و كِل يوم جنبه أعمال .. ورقة هِشام .. و جدوله العبَاديِ .. عجبهَا .. حستْ إنها محتاجتنهْ ..
و على هالجَدوْل .. داومتْ .. كِل يوم تزور إمام من الأئمةَ المعصَوميِنْ ( سلام الله عليهم ) .. و تقرأ جزءْ كامِل من القرآن الكريم و تهديه ليه .. لينْ تختم القرآن كامِل .. بالإضافة للـ الإستغفار و التسبيح طول اليِوْم .. و تعقيباتْ الصلاةْ .. 
كِلها مدّتها بالراحةَ و الصَبرْ .. حسّت إنها استقوتْ بفضل الله سبحانه و تعالى و بركة اهل البيت عليهم السلام .. كانتْ تدَعيِ الله سبحانه و تسئله كِل يوم .. تِرجع ليها ذاكرتها .. تتذكّر ماضيها .. و تنسى حاضرها .. و هِشام ..!
..,,,..
الثُلاثاءْ 
اليوْم تِطلعْ نتيجةَ التحالَيِلْ .. نزَلْ للدَيِرةَ علشَانْ يجيبها بنفسهْ ..
قرّر أول شيءْ يروح بيِتهمْ ... يسبحْ و يبّدل ثيابه ..
شافَته و خفقْ طيِر الشَوْق بصَدرهَا .. تمنّتْ لو يجَيِ يِكلمها
يسئلها عن حالها .. يقول خلاص يا ياسمينْ سامحتشْ .. بس دخل و طلع و لا عبّرهـا .. 
...,,,...
أم ميرزا و ليلى كانوا على أعصَابهَمْ .. خايفينْ .. متَرقبيِنْ .. 
كِل وحدةَ تروح و تَجيِ ..
ام ميرزا : تي قعدي له .. دورتي راسي
ليلى : انتين بكبرش تدوري ويايي ..
ام ميرزا : طامة تطم ابليسْ .. من هالتحاليل المخروبة .. طلّعوها سالفة لينا بعد .. الله يستَرْ 
ليلى : ياربَّ
رنّ التلفَوْنْ .. 
و الثنتينْ ركضوا ليه .. رفعته أم ميرزا . 
أم ميرزا : بشرّ يا ولديِ ..
ليلى : هااه ويشوو ؟ إيجابية ؟
ام ميرزا تأشر ليها ( سكتي )
ام ميرزا : لا مو هُنا .. إن شاء الله باقوله .. الله يسلّمك~
ليلى : منهو ؟
ام ميرزا : مرتضايو هالفاضيِ يبغى اخوشْ
ليلى : اوووفْ .. زين اتصلي انتينْ على ود اختش .. ما صارتْ تلفتْ اعصابيِ
ام ميرزا : ماني متصلة .. تالي يقول ملتهفينْ ما صدّقوا .. خلينا نستنى اكيد بيتصل لا طلعوا ..
..,,..
طَلعْ مِنْ المُسَتشفىَ .. 
نتيِجةَ التحَاليِلْ كانتْ ( إيجابيِةَ )
ركبْ سيارته و بباله سؤال يترّدد : ليش ما أحسْ نفسَيِ فرحَانْ !! 
.. 
بطريقه للبيتْ اتصل على خالته و بشرّها ..
ام ميرزا بعد ما سكّر هِشام : كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووش
باركتْ لبتها و باستها .. و ليلى متشققة من الفرحةَ .. 
....,,....
وصلْ البيِتْ و بشرّ أمه ..
أم السيِد : الف الف مبروك يا خلف شبديِ .. عساااني أفرح بك الفرحةَ الكبيرة يوم عُرسك ياربَّ .. 
هِشام أكتفى بِقُبلة حنانْ طبعها على رأسْ أمه 
أم السيِد : خل اروح ابشرّ خواتكْ .. 
و دخلتْ علشانْ تتصل تبشرّهم
من على الدرجْ .. سمعتَهمْ .. درتْ أن النتيجةَ طلعتْ .. و كانتْ إيجابيةَ .. 
يعني خلاصْ .. ذرّة الأمل الي كانتْ متمسكة فيِها .. ماتتْ !!
هربتْ لِغُرفتها .. تنثر أوجاعها فيِها .. 
و هي تصَيِحْ .. تُمرّ بذاكرتها .. مشَاهِد .. ضمتّها و ضمّته ..!
مِنْ أول ما جمعهم القَدر لهاللحظةَ ..!
صَار الأمَانْ لها .. أمانها .. هيّ .. و الحينْ ما راح يصَيِر .. خلاصْ ..!
فِكرةَ مؤلمَةَ .. تعذّب شعَورها ..
( متى تِحسْ يا هشِامْ ؟! )
سؤال ما عادْ له أي ( إجابةَ ) ..
فاتْ أوانْ الإحسَاسْ ..!
..,,..
و كَالعاَدةَ .. جته ضَيِقةَ .. عرفْ إنها هيّ .. بسْ وش السبب يجهله .. مو مِثل كِل مرّه يخاف و يفزْع ليها .. يشَوْف وش فيهاا ..
هِشام بباله : خلاصْ بعوّد نفسيِ على البَروْد تجاهها .. كِثر إهتماميِ فيِها .. خلاّها تتمادى و تتهمني بأشبعْ الإتهاماتْ .. يِمكنْ التجَاهِل يعتقنيِ مِن ظنونها السودةَ ..
طاحتْ عيِونه على القُرآن اليِ لقاه لمّا لقاهـا .. حسّ بأحاسيسْ 
غريبة و هو يِمسكْ القُرآن و يتذّكر أول مرّه شافها و فكرّها ( جِنيِ ) 
أبتسمْ .. 
فتح أول صفحةَ فيِهْ 
( مُلكْ لوردِ اليِاسمَيِنْ )
ظلّ يرّدد إسمها .. بينه و بينْ نفسه .. و بِكل مرّه يرّدده .. ينبضْ قلبه بزيِادةَ ..!
..,,..
تِعبتْ من الصَيِاحْ .. قامتْ تغسّل وجهها .. 
أنفجعتْ يوم شافتْ وجهها في المَرايةَ .. كأنه متوْرم ..!
مُستحيل تِطلعْ كِذا .. إن شافتها أم السيِد ما بتتركهـا ..
وش تسَوْيِ الحَيِنْ ؟! 
ماليها إلاّ تستنى لينْ تخفْ ( حمرّة ) الصياحْ ..
..,,..
بالَليلْ 
أجتمعوا هاشمية و زينبْ و يا أم السيِدْ ..
زينبْ : إيلاويشْ ما نسَوْيها في حسينية ؟ صراحة أكبر و أنفه لينا ..
هاشمية : صحيح أماه , ترى بيت خالتي صغيرونْ و صالتهم يالله تِحمل نفرينْ .. ( اسلوبْ مُبالغة خخ )
ام السيد : شا علينا يابتي الحينْ .. عليهم هم .. إن قالوا يبغوها في بيتهم ..
زينبْ : خلاصْ اني اكلم ليلوه و اقول ليهاا ..
هاشمية : طبعاً بتصير ليلة خميس او ليلة جمعة .. بِما أنّ هِشام ما يقدر يآخذ إجازةَ ..
ام السيِد : إيه .. و أني افاديِ تصير ليلة الجِمعة .. ليلة مباركةَ .. 
ياسمينْ كانت قاعَدةَ وياهم .. جسَد بسْ .. روحها ملّتْ كِثر الطعناتْ و غادرتْ ..!
هاشمية  : ياسمينْ ويش فيش ؟! وجهشْ ذابِل و سرحانه .. تعبانة ؟
ياسمينْ : لا , بس لأنه ما انام عدلْ ..
هاشمية : إيلاويشْ ما تناميِ عدل ؟
ياسمينْ : ما أدريِ .. أقعد اتصَارع ويا السرير يالله اقدر انام لي شَوْيِ 
ضحكت ام السيد و قالت : بعد لو تِشربي شايِ كان قِلنا مسواه .. 
زيِنبْ : لو يِمكنْ مسوى المكانْ جديد عليها .. تعرفوا الواحد لا غيّر مكانته ما يرتاح .. 
ياسمينْ رختْ راسها بِحزنْ .. ( مكانها و بيتها ما تعرفهم ) ..
لاحظتْ هاشمية و قالتْ : صحيح ما قَلتوا وينْ بتتعدلوا ؟!
زينبْ : اني باروح لفاطمة الـ .... , يمدحوها ..
هاشمية : لكن بعيد مشغلها دي ..
زينبْ : السيارةَ تقرّب البعيدْ .. 
هاشمية : عجل روحي بروحشْ .. أني و ياسمينْ بندور لينا مكانة قريبة .. 
ياسمينْ : لا , أني ما يحتاجْ ..
ام السيد : كيفه ما يحتاج ؟! لا يا غناتي بتروحي و تتعدّليِ .. 
ياسمينْ سكتتْ .. تِعرفْ إنّ كِل محاولاتها فاشلَة قدام
رأي ام السيِد ..
..,,..

ترّقبو بقيِةْ الأحداثْ 
يا تُرى وش راح يصَيِر بالحفلةَ ؟!
و هل بيكونْ فيه لِقاءْ لياسمينْ مع هِشام قبل دخوله لعِشْ الزوجيةَ ؟!
و اساساً هل بيعقد هِشام و الا بيصير شيءْ يغيّر تخطيطهم ؟!
كُل هذا و أكثر .. ترّقبوهْ ..
 :wink: 

أعتذُر على قِصره .. هاليومينْ كِنتْ مزحومةَ معَ الأهَلْ 
تَعرفوا خميِسْ و جِمعة .. زحمةَ ..
 :wacko:

----------


## أُخرىْ

:sad2: 
إهئ أهئ..

ليه..كدا..
تصدقي إني في كل بارت أقول بتتعدل الأمور..
وبتصير عال العال,,وأرجع مكسورة,,
لـــيه,,
أرجوش..
فرحيني بالبارت الجاي,,
وهالهشام..ليش مايسامح ؟؟
ترى معصبني,,
مررره,,

هجير.,
الله يعطيش العافيه,,
ومشكورة على البارت,,
وننتظرك دووم على احر من الجمر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
لامافي يعقدوووو ماني :( >>ويش دخلك انتي 

وياسمييييييين :( >>صدقت  :huh:  
اني قلت التحاليل مابتضبط وقمت اقول ان شاء الله هو بعد حامل السكلسل  :toung:  >> قامت تدعّي  
على خلق الله .. استغفري ربك  :weird:  :toung: >>بس في القصة ادعي تضامناً مع البطلة لا>>أصلاً شكلها هالليلى طمعانة وماتحبه من جدها 

وهشام قسوته زادت عن حدها ... 


اممم في بعض المواقف تفاجئت إن ياسمين ماهي لابسة حتى عبايتها وهي جالسة مع هشام ... 
على اي حال.. 
البااارت جناااااااان وكل مامشيت ونزلت بالماوس اقول إن شاء الله في بعد ...... :amuse:  
يعطيك العافية حبابة ..وتسلم الأيادي يارب 
انتظر الجديد وبكل شوووووووووووووووووووق 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغاليةَ 
أخرى 
إن شاء الله ما في كسرةَ بعدْ اليومْ
و بيتعدّل الوضعْ
بس دعواتشْ 
<< خاشة جو
سعيدةَ بمُتابعتكِ جِداً 
فلا تحرمينــي إياها 
..,,..
دمعة على السَطوْر 
ويش درّاش يِمكنْ ما يعقدوا ؟!
مفلاً مرّه وحدةَ يقول ما يبغاهــا
 :toung: 
بالنسبة للتساؤل حول قعدة ياسمينْ بدونْ عباءةَ
جاينشْ بتلاقَيِ إجابته في الحلقةَ القادِمةَ بإذن الله 
 :wink: 
وفقكِ المولى 
و لا حرمنا إطلالتكِ

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*مشكورة ع الجزء الحلو* 
*بس زعلت عشان ياسمين مسكينة*
*لا تخلي هشام ياخذ ليلى* 
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

مشكوررره على الاجزاء

بس تعور بالقلب ياسمين يارب ترجع ليها ذاكرته 


يعطيك العافيه 

لاتتطولي علينا

----------


## كفن

*مشكوره خيوه* 

*البارت مرره حلو ومشوق* 

*وأحلى مافيه قسوة السيد وبرود مشاعره تجاه ياسمين*

*ياليت تزيدي من القسوة شوي*

*اممم وخليه يسامحها من داخله لكن تبقى قسوته على ما هي* 

*ايه صحيح ولا تزوجيه ليلى وبيجيها نصيبها ان شاء الله* 

*..*

*ننتظر الجزء الجاي على أحر من الجمر <<أظن فيه أكشنات* 

*وبارك الله فيكِ* 

*أخوكِ.. كفن*

----------


## مرت السيد

ليلى رااااااافعه ضغطي
ومسكينه ياسمين متى يحن قلبه ويحس فيها

----------


## هجـــღـــير

فاطمةَ المعصومةَ
سفيرة الأحلام
خيي كفنْ
مرت السيِد
إطلالتكم غاليةَ فلا تحرمونيِ إياهـا 
مأجورينْ 
بعدَ قليلَ بإذن الله يأتيكم الجَديدِ

----------


## اول دمعة

*يسلموا خيتو على الجزء مررررررره رووووووووووووعه* 
*بس خلاص كفايه على ياسمين الالم والعذاب* 
*ولا تقسي قلب هشام اكثر من كدا* 
*بانتظار الجديد* 
*موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير*

----------


## كفن

*نحن في الإنتظار خيوه*

*إخذي راحتكِ*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

[size="6"]الحلقة ( 12 )
( رحلتَ .. فخلّفتَ في القلبِ حُزناً  )
..,,..
بيوْم ثَانيِ 
صَفيِةَ زارتَهمْ .. و كالعَادةَ بإيدها كيسْ .. بس هالمرّة ما كان فيه مشامَر لأم السيِد .. لا .. فيه ( حجاباتْ ) ..
ام السيِد : اتصدقي يابتي من زمان و اني ادوّر عليهم .. اريح من هاللفة الي نلفها على راسنـا .. اعطيني واحد ..
صفية : إن شاء الله , ترى فيه مقاساتْ يعنو .. خذي جربي 
يِاسمينْ كانت قاعدةَ وياهم .. منتبهه لكلامهم .. و عيونها على الحِجابْ الي بإيد ام السيد ..
لبست الحِجابْ 
ام السيِد : لا مقاسيِ .. داهو يعبر على راسي .. 
صفية : فيه الوان ..  لو تبغي غير الأسود .. بني غامق مفلاً ..
ام السيِد التفتْ لياسَميِنْ : تعالي ياسمينْ خذي لش واحد اذا تبغيِ ؟!
ياسمينْ : اني ؟! 
ام السيد : أي تعالي ..
تقرّبتْ و قامت تحوس في الحجاباتْ ..
مدّت ليها صفية واحد و هي مبتسمة : نفسْ مقاسْ حجابي 
ابتسمت ياسمين و أخذته و لبسته ..
ام السيد : ياحلاتش كأنش إيرانيةَ ..
ياسمينْ تبغى تشوفْ شكلهـا .. استأذنت و راحتْ بتركب تشوف روحها في مراية غُرفتها ..
و هي راكبة .. طلع في وجهها .. هِشام ..!
بس مو مِثل العادةَ غاور .. و مشى .. لا هالمرّة ناظرها مذهول .. 
ياسمينْ لابسةَ حجابْ تحت المشمر.. لا و من شافته تغطّتْ ..!
مشت و دخلتْ الغُرفةَ .. و هو وقفْ يفكر و بباله : 
تتغطى عنيِ ؟! معَ إنّ ما في أحد غيري و غيِرها .. 
من أول مرّه شفتها .. و من أول مرّه سئلتني الأمانْ و هي ما تتغطى .. تتحجّبْ بسْ .. و أنا ما تكلمتْ و تغاضيتْ بسبب حالتها .. ما كِنت اناظرها بنية سيئة و لا لمستْها منِها و هذا الي خلا الأمر عاديِ ..!
قطعْ عليه حبل أفكاره .. صوت جواله
..,,..
بداخِل الغُرفة
دخلتْ و تسندّت على البابْ .. تِحسْ قلبها بيطلع من مكانه .. من شوفته .. 
راحت قِدام المرايةَ  .. قعدتْ تتأمل شكلها بالحجابْ 
ياسمينْ : أي والله كأني إيرانية هههههه
رجعت طلعتْ .. شافته واقفْ يكلّم بالجوال .. و مع تسكيرتها لباب الغُرفةَ .. سكّر الجوال ..!
و توها بتنزل .. سئلها ..
هِشام : من متى تتغطيِ عني ؟!
ياسمينْ توقفت و بدون لا تلتفتْ قالت : من الحينْ .. و المفروضْ من زمانْ ..!!
قالتها و مشتْ ..! و ببالها : هذا الي المفروض من زمان اسويه .. قبل حالتي النفسية كانت سيئة كنت اشوف بهشام الأمل و الأمانْ .. ما كنت ابغى احجب صورته عن عيوني .. و أكتفيت بالحجابْ .. بس الحينْ لا .. هِشام ما عاد لا الأمل و لا الأمانْ .. و صورته  عافتها عيني ..!
أما هو فخلّته بحَيِرةَ من كلامها .. وش تقصد من ورى كِلمتها .. و الإنكسار الي كان مِغلّفْ نبرة صوتها .. أختفى .. ياسمينْ صارت قويةَ ..!
..,,..
بسَوْريِا
ام حسينْ : متى بنرجع ياولديِ ؟! 
حسينْ : باقي يومينْ و يخلّص الشهر .. زهقتي اماه ؟!
ام حسين : ما احد يزهق من جوار السيدة سلام الله عليها .. بس يعني بعد الواحد ما يتحمّل الغربة .. 
حسينْ : خلاص نبكّر برجعتنا ..  بُكرى نرجع البلد طيران ؟ وش رايش اماه مو اريح لش ؟
ام حسينْ : أي والله ياولدي .. هالباص يكسّر عافيتي .. 
حسين : بس إن شاء الله القى حجز ..
ام حسين : إن شاء الله تِلقى ..
..,,..
ببيت أم ميرزا 
ليلى تكلم زينب في التلفونْ
زينب : اسمعي ليلوه إياني و ياش تسمعي كلام امش و تجيبي فرقة رضيوه ( رضية ) طقتهم تجيب النعسْ 
ليلى : أنزين وش رايش برقية .. حليو غناها ..
زينبْ : سمعتيها انتين ؟
ليلى : إيه .. 
زينب : خلاص كلميها .. إن شاء الله بس مي محجوزةَ 
ليلى : إن شاء الله , إلا بسئلش زينبْ هذي البنية الي اسمها ياسمين متى بتروح بيتهم مو كأنها طولت عندكم .. بتغلّق شهر 
زينبْ : ويش درّاني عنها .. تقول أمي قريب بيجوا أهلها و لا حنا شيفين هالأهل .. 
ليلى : بقولش حاجة بس يعني بيني و بينش .. اني ما أرتحت لهالبنية .. 
زينب : و اني نفس الحال ترى .. ما أرتحت ليها .. مع اني ما أعطيها وجه واجد .. بس كِذا من الله ما أرتاح 
..,,..
بالليل ..
ام السيِد : وصيت على الكيك يا ولديِ ؟!
هِشام : إيه وصيِتْ .. يوم الخميس العصر بيكون جاهز ..
ام السيد : و على 500 كيكة وصيتْ ؟!
هِشام : أي زي ما طلبتيِ .. 
ام السيِد : ما تقدر تآخذ إجازة هالسبوع ياولديِ ؟! 
هِشام : لا أماه .. لازم اروح , هالإسبوع الإختبارات النهائيةَ تبدأ و مادتيِ بأول إسبوع و لازم أكون متواجدْ وقت الإمتحانْ .. يالله كِلها أسبوعينْ و أأجز
ام السيِد : الله يعدّيها على خير 
هِشام : آمينْ يارب
..,,..
يوم الأحد 
وصلوا بالسَلامة للبلدْ .. إيمان و فاطمة كانوا بإستقبالهم و ياهم مرت عمهم .. و بنتها سكينة ..
و بعدْ الترحيب الحار و العناق الباكيِ .. جلسوا .. 
حسين معَ أزواج خواته و عمه بالمجلسْ
و أم حسين مع بناتها و مرت حميها و بنتها بالصالة ..
فاطمة : هتاوه ما بغيتوا ترجعوا ؟! وحشتونااا
ام حسين : ما يوحشكم غاليِ .. والله أخوكم كان ناوي يطولها لو ما أني قلت ابغى ارجع
إيمان : احلوّت ليه القعدة هناك ابو عليِ ( حسين )
ام سكينة : ما ينلام .. يكفي زيارة ضريح السيدة سلام الله عليها .. ماوده الواحد يفارقها 
ام حسين : أي والله .. سلام الله عليهاا .. كنت اتمنى أرجع و ترجع الغاليةَ .. بس الأمل بالله لا زال موجودْ تِرجع و تنور البيتْ .. ( دمعّت عيونها )
سكينة تألمتْ و كيف ما تتألم و ياسمينْ كانت أعز من اختها .. 
سكينة : إن شاء الله بترجع و بيرجع وياها الفرحْ ..
الكل : إن شاء الله ..
..,,..
يوم الثلاثَاءْ
هِشام بدوامه .. و بوقتْ إمتحانْ طلابه .. كان يتجول بينْ قاعات الإمتحان الخاصة بمادته .. و يتفقدهم .. يجاوب على إستفساراتهم و أسئلتهم ..
دق جواله .. و كان المُتصل ولد عمّه .. أختلعْ .. مو بالعَادةَ يِدُق عليه .. لا و داق هالوقتْ بعدْ ..
رجعْ لمكتبه .. و رد عليه ..
هِشام : هلا عِماد
عِماد : هلا هِشام .. بدوامك انتْ ؟
هِشام : إيه .. خير إن شاء الله ..
عِماد بألم : عمّك ..
هِشام بخوف : وش فيه عمّيِ ؟
عِماد : عطاك عُمره ..
هِشام حس الدنيا كِلها تدور فيه : مـ مـ متى ؟
عِماد و صوته مبحوح ( يصيح ) : البارحةَ وديناه المستشفى و الفجر توفى .. 
هِشام : إنا للهِ و إنا إليهِ راجعَوْن .. خلاص بإذن الله أنا راجع الديرة اليوم .. 
عِماد : على خير .. 
سكّر مِنه .. و رجوله مي قادرة تشيله .. 
فصخ غُترته و رماها على المكتبْ .. مسك راسه بإيدينه .. و بباله : عمّيِ ابو عِماد توفى !! خلاص راح .. مِثل ما راح الغَاليِ قبله .. ابويي .. أبو هِشام .. ياعليِ .. راح الصدر الحنَوْن الي لمنَيِ بعد وفاة ابويي .. راح السند و العَوْن .. بالضيق و الرخاءْ كنت القاه جنبيِ .. ما أنسى كِلمته يوم تخرّجي ( الله يطوّل بُعمري و اشوفك مُعرس و أزفك ) 
قبل عقَديِ بيومينْ .. توفى .. رحل .. 
دمعةَ إنسابتْ من عيِونه .. تِحمل صورة أبوه و عمّه ..!
..,,..
ببيت ام السيِد
وصَلهم الخبَر .. و صدمهمْ .. أم السيِد على طول راحت بيت أبو عِماد .. تواسَيهم و تعاونهم .. 
أما ياسمينْ .. فظلّت بالبيت محَزوْنةَ لحالهم .. تفكُر بحال هِشام الحينْ ؟! و هو ببلد غُربَة ..
و هي بينْ أفكَارها سرحانة .. أنفتح البابْ و أختلعتْ ..
دخلتْ هاشمية و وياها بتها زهراءْ .. 
هاشمية ووجهها أحمر من الصياح : ياسمينْ وينهي امي ؟
ياسمينْ : راحت بيت ابو عِماد 
هاشمية : ويش احوالها هيّ ؟ اخاف تعبت ؟
ياسمينْ : تعبت شوي و ما رضيت تقعد ..
هاشمية قعدت على الأرض و صاحتْ : ياعلي ياعليِ .. راح عمّيِ .. آآآه
ياسمين ما تحملّت صاحتْ و قعدت جنبها تهدي فيها ..
زهراءْ الصغَيِرة .. ما تدري وش صاير .. بس منظرهم كان كفيل يصيّحها ..
هدأت شَويِ .. 
هاشمية : ياسمينْ عادي اخلي زهراءْ وياش .. مـاني قادرةَ اتحمّل اقعد هِنا .. أبغى أروح بيت عمي اواسيهم و أشوفهم 
ياسمينْ : عاديِ .. روحَيِ
هاشمية وصّت زهراءْ كم وصية .. و قامت طلعتْ ..
ياسمينْ حسّت بزهراء خيفة : تعالي غناتي زهراءْ
تقرّبت مِنها و ضمتّها ..!
..,,..
ببيِتْ أبو عِمادْ
حِزنْ .. دمَوْع .. آآهاتْ .. 
ام عِماد و هي تصفق اياديها و تصرخ : راح الغالي .. راح شمعة البيتْ .. ياعلي ياعليِ .. 
و جنبها بناتهـا .. 
وحدة تصيح بصَمتْ .. و تنبث الأحزانْ بداخلهـا .. 
و الثانيةَ تصرخ لِصراخ أمها و تناديِ : يابوييييييي .. 
نسَوْان العيلةَ تجمعّوا .. و الجَاراتْ .. يهدّوهم و يصبروهمْ .. 
يواسوهم بِمُصيبتهمْ ..
..,,..
ببيت أم ميرزا 
وصلهم الخبر بعدْ .. و صدمهم .. بس مو مِثل صدمة الي قبلهم ..
ليلى بقهر : اوووف طاعَوْن و هذا هالعجوز ما دوّر يموت الا الحينْ , كان استنى هاليومينْ يمرّوا بعدين يموت على راحته ..
ام ميرزا : انطمي سكتي لا يسمعش ابوش ..
ليلى : الحينْ لازم الغي كِل الحجوزاتْ و كِل العرابين الي دفعتها بتروح عليي .. اووووووف 
صرخت فيها بقهر و راحت غُرفتها ..
ام ميرزا : طاعونْ يشلخش .. خل اقوم اروح لبيت ام عِماد لا يشرهوا علييِ بعد .. ماني ناقصةَ !
..,,..
أنتظر طلابه يخلّصوا الإمتحانْ .. سلّم الأوراق .. و استأذنْ من المُدير بعد ما علّمه بحالة الوفاة الي عِنده .. و المُدير مُتفهم جِداً و أثر فيه حال هِشام .. طلب مِنه يوكل تصحيح الأوراق لمُدرّس آخر .. و ينزل هو يوقف مع أهله بمصابهم ..
عالعصُر .. وصّل .. 
دخل بيِتهم .. يدريِ ان أمه ما هي في البيتْ .. فركب على طولْ .. يبّدل ثيابه .. 
بدّل و خلّصْ .. و نزلْ .. و شاف بِنت أخته في الصالةَ الي من شافته ركضت ليه .. و هي تصيح ..
هِشام اختلع عليها : ويش فيش غناتي زهور ؟!
زهراءْ : امي هاثمية تصيح .. و اني صحت وياها
هِشام دمعّت عيونه : لا غناتي لا تصيحيِ .. وينها امش ؟!
زهراءْ وهي تمسح دموعها : طلعت ما أدري وينه
هِشام : خلّتش بروحشْ ؟!
زهراءْ : لا خالتي ياسمينْ ويايي ..
هِشام : زين غناتي روحي قعديِ وياهـا .. و لا تصيحي امش بعد شوي بتجي زينْ 
زهراءْ : زينْ
ياسمينْ واقفةَ على باب المُطبخْ .. تتأّمل هِشام .. وجهه أحمر و الحِزنْ غطى ملامحـه .. منظره آلمهـا ..! حسّت بقوةْ الحِزنْ الي بقلبه .. كأنه بقلبها .. دخلت المُطبخ و صاحتْ ..
..,,..
طلعْ .. ركضْ يبغى يلحق على تشييع عمّه .. 
و أول ما وصَل .. كانوا داخلَيِنْ المُقبرةَ ..! 
شاف الأيِاديِ تِحمل النعشْ .. صاح بِحزنْ .. و توجه لهم ..
دخل بينهم .. و حمله ويِاهمْ .. و بذاكرته تِمُرّ ذكرياته ويا عمّه ..,,..
أنحطّت الفاتحة للرجال بحسينية السادةَ ( حسينية اهل هِشام )
و هِناك .. جموع مِنْ الناسْ اتواجدتْ ..!
..,,..
المُغربْ 
رجعَتْ أم السيِد البيت .. ووياها بناتها هاشمية و زينبْ .. منهوكينْ .. الصياح و الحِزنْ أنهكهم ..!
صلّوا على محمد و آلِ محمد و قعدوا في الغُرفة .. ساكتينْ
بس هاشمية تصيح شوي و تسَكتْ ..!
قطع سكوتهم .. 
ام السيد : لا حولَ ولا قوة الا بالله .. هذي الدنيا يا بناتيِ .. مي ديمة لأحد .. ما دايمَ الا وجهه سبحانه
زينب : و نِعمَ بالله ..
هاشمية : هالمُصيبة ذكرّتني بوفاة ابويي .. صياح بنات عمّيِ ذكرّنيِ بحِزنا و ألمنا على فقده .. ( ما قدرت تكمل و صاحتْ )
ام السيد بدموع : رحمةَ الله عليِه .. و رحمَ الله عمّش .. طيبينْ من رحِمْ طيّب .. رحمة الله عليهم أجمعينْ ..
..,,..
أما هِشام ما رجع بيِتهم .. ظلّ ويا أولاد عمّه .. و هذا اقل شيء يسَويه لعمّه المرحَومْ .. إنّه يوقف بالمحنة مع أولاده ولا يتركهم ..
..,,..
مرّت خمسةَ أيامْ على وفاةْ عمّه .. هدأت النفوسْ شَوْيِ .. 
سلّمتْ أمرها للباريِ سبحانه .. 
السنتهم تِلهجْ بالدُعاء بالرحمة لأبو عِمادْ و لشيعة أمير المؤمنين .. 
و قلوبهم يسلّيها مصَايبْ اهل البيت عليهم السلامْ إلي ما في مصايب توازيهـا .. 
..,,..
ام السيد قاعدةَ ويا أم ميرزا .. توهم راجعينْ من بيت ابو عِماد ..
ام ميرزا و كعادتها : اقول خية , انتين تدري يعني إنه قبل لا يتوفى رحمة الله عليه .. كان المفروض عقد هِشام و ليلى يوم الخميسْ .. فالحين لمتى بيتأجل ؟!
ام السيد ببالها : هتاويش هالمرّة كِله مستعجلة .. ما مرّ اسبوع على وفاته و هي تتكلم عن العقد ..!!
ام السيِد : على هِشام خية .. لا تنسي خية عمّه هذا .. يعني على الأقل بيستنى الأربعينْ تُمرّ و بعدين بيحدّد 
ام ميرزا مو عاجبنها الكلام : هتاوه خية .. للأربعينْ عاد .. بصراحةَ الحي ابقى من الميت .. و اذا مرّه خل يسوي العقد بدون طقطقة .. في البيت يعقدوا و يلبسهّا .. 
ام السيد طفح كيلها : خية كلميه انتينْ و قولي ليه هالكلام
ام ميرزا : اقول ليه إيلاويش ما اقول ليه ..
..,,..
لمّا رجعْ هِشام .. كلّمته أمه و قالت ليه كلام خالته .. و عصّبْ .. 
هِشام : مافي عقدْ إلا بعدْ الأربعينْ .. مو عاجبنهم خل تتيسّر لغيريِ 
قالها و طلعْ .. أما أم السيِد فتحسّفت انها قالت ليه .. خصوصاً إنه مو ناقصْ ..!
سمعتهم ياسمينْ و ببالها : مستعجَليِنْ على موْتيِ !
..,,..
ببيت ام حسينْ 
ام حسينْ : اني ما قدرت اروح اخلّف عليهم .. النسوانْ يجوا يتحمّدوا ليي بالسلامة .. ما قدرت اطلعْ 
ام سكينة : و الحين هداهم خفّو .. يمديش تروحيِ .. خل نروح نخلّف عليهم في بيتهم .. كِلابد الفاتحة كسروها .. و الحينْ يقروا في بيتهم .. ( بيت ابو عِماد )
ام حسينْ : يالله واجبْ و نأديه .. الله يرحم موتانا و موتاهم ياربَّ العالمينْ ..
..,,..
بيِوْم ثانيِ
العصُر 
ام السيِد : ياسمينْ بتروحي ويايي بيت ابو عِماد ؟ تروحي ويايي بدل قعدتش بلاوحدشْ .. روحي تسمّعي لش اجر و فوابْ ..
ياسمينْ : باروح ..
..,,..
ببيت أم حسينْ 
أم حسينْ : يالله ولديِ لا نتأخر .. باقي بعد نمرّ على مرت عمّك ..
حسين : إن شاء الله امااه .. يالله دانا باشغل السيارة .. على ما تلبسي و تطلعي ..
..,,..
ببيت أبو عِماد
الملايةَ تقرأ .. و صَوتها يخَليِ الصخر يتفتتْ ..
المجَلسْ .. عجّ بأصواتْ البُكاءْ و النداءْ بـ ( ياحسينْ ) ( ياغريبْ ) ( يا مظلومْ )
بإحدى الزوايا .. جلستْ ياسمينْ و تغطّت .. و تفاعلتْ مع المُلايةَ .. 
وصَلوا أم حسينْ و ام سكينة لبيت ابو عِمادْ
دخلوا المَجلسْ و قعَدوا .. يرّددوا و يندبوا ..
ختمتْ المُلايةَ المجَلسْ بالصلاة على محمد و آلِ محمد
و بالدُعاء بالرحمة للفقيد الغالي ابو عِماد ..
و قاموا النسوانْ يوزعوا الشاي و القهَوةَ 
قامتْ ياسمينْ من مكانها تشَوْف أم السيِد وين ؟!
و بطَريِقها .. مرّت على امها و مرت عمّها .. 
..,,..
هل أم حسينْ بتنتبه لبتها ياسمينْ ؟!
و هل خلاصْ بيكونْ هاليِوم آخر يوم تعيش فيه ياسمينْ معَ هِشام ,
و إجابة الدُعاء لأم حسينْ ؟! 
أم بيكون موقف عابر مِثل غيره ؟ 
ترقبّونا .. في حلقة جديدةَ بإذن الله ..[/size]

----------


## أُخرىْ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
هجير شو هالبارت..خليط أشياء..حزن فرح..وشي مجهول
الحق ماكنت أبغى تصير فاتحه عشان يتأجل العقد..بس هذي الدنيا كلنا رايحين..
الله يصبرهم على فقده..والله يرحمه..
وأم ميرزا ماتستحي لاهي ولا بتها ههه يضحكوني كل وحده تدعي وتتحلطم شكل خخخ
وزينب ..ماأحبها جان غيرتي اسمها ههه ماني جان حطيتي اسمها اي شي..بس مو زينب
شخصيتها ماعجبتني,,مايناسبها زينب  :amuse: ..
وهالهشام..كِل مره يعصبني أقول بسبه..بس سيد مايصير نتكلم عنه  :weird: 
..
أما أخر شي كتبتينه..يعني وقفتي عند نقطة حاسمه..ليييييييش..؟؟
أنا شاكه انش بتخليهم يلتقوا.بس يارب تلتقي وياهم..
وتروح لهم وتفتك من هشاموه النحيس << مو توي قلت مابسب السيد
..
مشكوره هجير..وترى لش قراء خلف الكواليس من افراد العائله..
الله يعطيش العافيه..ويوفقش..ومأجورين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياااااااااااقلبي عليهم
صيااحهم عور قلبي
بس الشي الزين في هذا كله انه العقد والحفله تأجلووووا
ياااااااافرحتي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بس ياااارب ان ام حسين تنتبه لياسمين
وااجد عليهاا مسكينه تكسر الخاااطر
مشكووره حبيبتي على هالبااارت ال يصيح
وننتظر البااارت الجاي
لاتطولين علينا
حبيبتي هجوووره

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

ياعلييي...البارت حزيييين مررة ..تعايشت معاه ...وأثر فيني ...

الله يرحم العم ابو عماد ..

ويرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويسكنهم فسيح جناته مع محمد وآله الطاهرين ..


اي وشكله العقد مابيتم أصلاً >>>الناس في ويش >>انعدت من أم ميرزا ...


إن شاء الله عاد أم حسين تشوف ياسمين ...ويفرح قلبهم ياااارب


حبيبتي هجير البااارت اروع من روووعة 

تسلم الأيادي على تواتر هالأحداث بكل سلاسة ماشاء الله..

ويعطيك العافية يارب..

نرقب كل جديد موفق..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كفن

*تسلم الأنامل خيه* 

*بارت رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*

*..*

*الله يرحم السيد أبو عماد ويرحم جميع أموات المؤمنين* 

*والله يتقبل من حسين وأم حسين* 

*وإن شاء الله ياسمين تلتقي بإمها وترجع لها ذاكرتها* 

*ويرتاح قلب أم حسين عليها* 

*وما أنسى الحبوبه صفيه ..هالشخصية عجبتني بشكل* 

*رغم إن مالها دور بارز*

*..*

*بارك الله فيكِ* 

*وننتظر الحلقه الجايه* 

*أخوكِ..كفن*

----------


## اول دمعة

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااني كملي الجزء حرام اتوقفي عند هاذا المقطع 
عورتي اقلوبنه بالفاتحه والمرحوم ابو عماد الله يرحمه ويرحم موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجميعين :closedeyes: 
قلنا يالله ماعليه علشان هشام ما يعقد على ليلوه 
يالله الحين فرحينه وخلي ام احسين اتشوف ياسمين ونستانس اشويه
يالله ننتظر الجزء الجديد على احر من الجمر 
الله يعطيكِ الف الف عافيه 
ودمتي بخير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ام حسين وحسين الف الحمدلله على سلامتهم
زياره مقبوله ......... حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...


امممم بجد كسرو خاطري الساده...
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين
ان شاءالله مع محمد وآله...
الله يكون في عون الجميع يااارب
الله يمسح على قلوب الفاقدات


احسن والله عدددددددل انه مافيه عقد 
ان شاءالله مافيه على طول ههههه
وهشام على ياسمين وبس ....

يااااااااارب ان شاءالله ام حسين تشوف بتها
خلااااااص واااااااااااايد عليها من التعب 
الله يرجع كل غايب الى اهله سالم معافه بحق محمد وآله

غاليتي هجيــــــــر...
ماشاءالله عليك غناتييييي
جزء رااااااااااااائع بكل معنى الكلمه

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك قلم مميـــــــز
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق باب الحوائج فاطمة ام البنين عليها السلام

دمتي كما انتي بجميل قلمكِ...

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

أبداع أختي  هجير سلمت يمناك 
والله نفرح لما نشوف أحد من أخواتنا او صاحباتنا يكتبون قصص حلوة تحكي عن حياتنا المعتادة

كل الشكر لك أخيه يالله حبيبتي لاتتطولين علينا ننتظر جديدك

تحياتي لك عزيزتي

----------


## فرح

ياااااااارب البااااااات يجننن 
رغم الحزن الاانه ان شاء الله بيكون بعده فرح  :embarrest: 
بجد تمااام مافيه عققققققققد 
حتى تكون فرصه الى ياسمين ،،
بجد تكسر الخاطر ام حسين قلب الام كان الله في عونها 
حبيبتي..
تسلمين ياااالغلا البااارت روووعه 
ننتظر الجدييييييد لاطوليييييييين 
دمتِ بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*مشكورة ع الجزء الحلو*
*اتوقع ام حسين بتشوف ياسمين*

----------


## اول دمعة

مو طولي خيتو نستنى الجزء 
وخلي ياسمين اتشوف امها وترجع اليها ذاكرتها 
يالله مو تمصخيها عاد  :amuse: 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

أُخرىْ
تعليقشْ أسعَدنيِ جِداً
و سبتش وصلّتها لهِشام 
 :toung: 
مرحباً بكِ و بِمنْ خلفَ الكَواليسْ 
سعيدةَ بِكم جميعاً
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
دُنيا الأحلام
تواجُدكِ يٌبهجُنيِ
كَونيِ بالقُربِ دومـاً 
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
دمعة على السَطور
الروعةَ هي مُتابعتكِ مُشرفتُنا المتألقةَ
أسعدتي قلبيِ أسعدكِ الله
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
خيي
كفنْ
تفاعُلكمْ يُدخلُ السرورَ إلى نفسَيِ
اسرّكم الله يوم الدينْ
و صفيِةَ تقولك تِسلم يالطيّبْ
 :wink: 
..,,..
أول دمعةَ
توقفتْ عِندها لِزوم الحماسْ
 :toung: 
يُرفرفُ قلبيِ بسعادةَ عِندَ رؤيةِ أحرفكِ
فلا تحرمينيِ مِنها 
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
دمعة طِفلة يتيمةَ
أفتقدتُ تواجدكِ يا غَاليةَ
الحمَدللهِ على عودتكِ 
و الروعَة لا تكتمل إلا بحضوركِ يا رائعةَ
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
Habit Roman
اهلاً بكِ يا غاليةَ .. رجائيِ أن تكونَ هذهِ المتواضعةَ
قد حازتْ على إعجابكْ ..
ادآمَ الله فرحكِ ..
إطلالتكِ لا تحرميني إياها
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
فَرحْ
أفرحَ الله قلبكِ بِما تتمنينْ ياغاليةَ
لا تحرمينيِ حروفكِ ..
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
فاطمة المعصَومةَ
جعلها المولى شفيعةً لكِ بالآخرةَ
توقعكِ رائعْ يا رائعةَ
 :embarrest: 
..,,..
أول دمعةَ
لا تخَافي خيوهْ حطيِنا مِلح هالمرّة
 :toung: 
..,,..
بعدَ قليل يأتي الجَديدْ بإذن الله

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 13 )
( لِقاءُ الدَموعْ )
و بطَريقها مرّت على أمها و مرت عمها 
أم حسَيِنْ لمحتها لمحَة .. صفنت بعدها .. تحاول تستَوعبْ الي شافته .. 
ام السيد : يالله بتي ياسمينْ خل نروح قبل لا يأذن علينا
ياسمينْ : يالله ..
و طلَعوا ..!
قامتْ أم حسَيِنْ تدّور بيِنْ الوجوه .. الوجه الي شافته قبل شَوْيِ و قلبها بيطلع من صدرهـا .. شافتهم طالعَيِنْ .. و بلا شُعور طلعتْ وراهم .. أم سكينة اختلعتْ وش فيِها أم حسينْ .. و راحت وراها و هي تناديها .. و أم حسين ما ترد عليِها .. 
مشتْ لينْ وصلتْ للبيت الي شافتهم دخلوهْ ..
أم سكَينة و هي تنافخ : ام حسين وش صار فيش ؟ وين ريحة ؟
ام حسين : ياسمينْ دخلت هالبيت .. 
و قامتْ طقّت البابْ ..
أم سكينة : ام حسين الله يهديش .. ويش جيّب ياسمينْ هِنا .. همشي نروح 
ام حسين : لا تُركيني .. متأكدة ياسمينْ الي دخلتْ هِنا
..,,..
فتحتْ البابْ أم السيِد ..
و على طول دخلتْ ام حسَيِنْ .. كأنها فاقدةَ شيءْ و تدّور عليِه .. 
ام السيِد علاها الإستغرابْ .. 
أم سكينة مي عارفة وش تقول : وش احوالكم ؟
ام السيد : حياكم الله .. 
ام حسينْ بدمَوْع : وينها ؟! وينْ راحتْ
ام السيِد ووجهها علامة إستفهام : منهي ؟!
ام حسَيِنْ : اقسم عليش بحق الي حضرتي مجلسه .. علمَيني وين بتي ؟!
ام سكينة بربكة : ام حسيِنْ تفكّر بتها هِنا .. بتها ضيعة من زمانْ .. الظاهر شافت بتكم و فكرتها هي .. تعرفي فقد الضنا يذهل عقل الواحد .. ( و كملّت تكلم أم حسينْ ) ام حسين همشي غناتيِ ..
ام السيِد كسرتْ خاطرها : الله يبرّد إفادش برجعتها ياربَّ 
و بنفس الوقتْ الي دعتْ فيه هالدعَوةَ 
نزلتْ ياسمينْ بعد ما فصختْ عباتها .. و لبست حجابها .. و سترت نفسها بمشمرهـا ..
الكِل أنظارهم على يِاسمَيِنْ
أم حسينْ بدمَوْع 
و أم سكينة بشهقةَ 
ياسمَيِنْ مسَتغربة وش صاَير .. و منهم هدولا الحريم و إيلاويش واقفين عِدال الباب ما دخلو ..
أم حسيِنْ خلاص تِحسْ روحها بتطَلعْ و تسبقها على ضمةَ بتها .. 
تقرّبتْ مِنها .. 
و ياسَميِنْ يزيد إستغرابهـَا .. 
ام السيِد .. تناظرهمْ .. 
تقرّبتْ و بإيدها أخذتْ تمسحْ على وجهها و تمرّرها على أياديها .. كأنها تتأكد إنها سالمةَ و ما فيها شيءْ ..
ام حسيِنْ بدمَوْع  : ياسَميِنْ ؟!
يِاسمينْ .. أنتابها خوفْ ..
ام حسَيِنْ بحرقة قلبْ : ما عرفتيني ؟!
ياسمينْ و هي تناظر ام السيِد كأنها تسئلها وش الي صاير : لا ..
أنحرقْ قلب أم حسَيِنْ زيِادةَ .. معقَولةَ غلطتْ و هذي مي بتها .. عجل وش تفسير هالشبه ..!
ام حسَيِنْ  : يِاسمَينْ .. اني امشْ 
يِاسَمينْ تِحسْ الدنيا تدور فيِها .. أمي .. أمي .. أمي .. 
زاد الخوفْ بقلبها .. مرّت صور مشوشة بذهنها .. 
ام حسيِنْ تنتظر إجابة من يِاسمَيِنْ .. و ما لقتْ غير الدمعْ .. 
أبتعدتْ ياسمينْ .. و هي تصَيِحْ .. و ماسكة راسها ما تتذكر شيءْ .. مي قادرةَ تتذكر .. كِل الي تشوفه صور مشوشة ..
ام السيِد لمّا شافت حال ياسمينْ بدأ يتدهور .. خافتْ .. راحتْ تتصل على هِشام ..
ام حسَيِنْ بصيِاح يفجع القلبْ : اني امش ياسمينْ .. اني الي سهرتْ ليلي أبكي على فراقشْ .. اني الي أنحرق قلبي على فقدشْ ..  ياما سئلت الله يردش ليي سالمة .. ياما اقسمت على السيِدةَ زينب بغربة اخوها ترجعي ليي .. ياسمينْ أخوتش يستنوش .. حسينْ ما أرتاح من يوم ما رحتيِ .. نحله همشْ .. 
يِاسمينْ تناظرها و تصيِح .. كِل الي يصير تِحسه واجد على قلبها و عقلها يتحمّله .. و ركض راحت لغرفتها ..
..,,..
اتصلتْ عليِه .. صدمه الخبر .. طلبْ مِنها تهَديهم لين ما يوصل .. و زي الريِح رجع بيِتهمْ ..!
..,,..
ما قِدرتْ تتحمّل .. و هوتْ على الأرضْ تِنحبْ .. ركضتْ ليها أم سكينة تهدّيِ فيها .. جت أم السيِد و هوتْ بجنبهم و هي تقول : عذروها ياسمينْ مصدومةَ .. ما تتذكر شيءْ ..
ام حسينْ رفعت راسها : ما تتذكر شيء ؟!
ام السيِد : أي .. علشان كِده ما عرفتشْ
ام حسين صاحت : ياعليِ ..
..,,..
وصَل .. و تنحنح أول ما دَخلْ .. هاله الي شافه .. المرأة طايحة بنص الصالةَ .. وباينْ عليها مِنهارةَ .. تأكد إنها أم ياسمينْ .. 
وقفْ بعيِد عنهم .. و خاطبهم بعد ما سلّم عليهمْ .. و علّمهم السالفة بإختصار .. من أول ما شاف ياسمينْ لهاللحظةَ .. و ام حسينْ بكل كِلمة تزداد الم و حسرة .. بتها طول هالمدة ما يفصلها عنها إلا كم شارع و هي ما تَدريِ .. تعاني ألم فقدها ..
هِشام : الحينْ أنا بركبْ و باكلمها ..
ام السيِد : قوموا أرتاحوا بالغرفةَ .. قومي ام حسيِنْ 
قامتْ .. تجرّ نفسها جرّ .. و عيونها على الدرجْ .. 
..,,..
ببيت أم حسَيِنْ ..
فاطمة شافتْ حسين داخِل .. و أستغربتْ 
فاطمة : شاا أمي مي وياكْ ؟
حسينْ : لا .. بس وديتها العزية العصر .. ما رجعتْ ؟
فاطمة : لا ,.. ما أدري وين راحت بعد !!
..,,..
بالغُرفةَ .. قعدتْ تِنحبْ .. 
أمها قبل شَوْيِ كانتْ تصيِح جنبها .. تترّجاها تتذكرها .. وهي كِل الي سوّته إنها تركتها و أبتعدتْ .. 
سمعتْ صوت طق البابْ .. و صوْتْ هِشام .. و بِسرعةَ راحتْ فتحتْ البابْ .. محتاجتنه .. و بقوةَ .. 
فتحته .. 
آلم قلبه منظر دمَوْعها .. و حيِرتها .. 
هِشام بنبرةَ هادئة : ياسمينْ 
يِاسمينْ ما تحملّتْ و صاحتْ زيادةَ .. طلع صوتها و هي تصيِح .. زي الطِفلةَ كانت تصَيح .. مغطيةِ عواينها بأياديها و تصيحْ .. تمنّى للحظة .. يِِضُمها .. يهدّيها .. و بسَرعة طردْ هالأفكار من رأسه .. 
هِشام : ادَريِ بحيرتشْ و أدريِ إنّ الموقف صعبْ عليشْ .. بس امشْ تحتْ يا ياسمينْ .. ذايبْ قلبها عليشْ .. مِحترقْ على شوفتشْ .. ادريِ ذاكرتشْ مي مساعدتنش .. و ما قَدرتيِ تتذّكريها .. بس الحينْ و هي وياشْ و بقعدتشْ وياها و كلامشْ إحتمال كبير تتذّكريِ و تستريحي .. 
ياسمينْ بدموع ما توقفتْ : خيفة ..
تفطرّ قلبه عِند هالكلَمةْ .. حسها بقلبه .. و شلونْ ما يحس و روحه مندمجة بروحها ..
هِشام بحنانْ : بيروح الخوفْ .. صدقيني يروح .. بس تاخذشْ بحضنها .. يروح .. قومي ياسمينْ .. قوميِ أمش تستناشْ تحتْ
قعدتْ تناظرهْ .. تستمدْ من نظراته القوةَ .. و قامتْ ..
تفاسحْ عن البابْ .. خلاّها تطَلعْ .. تمشَيِ على وجَل و خوفْ .. 
أم حسَيِنْ بالغُرفةَ .. حاطة إيدها على راسها .. و جنبها أم سكينة .. 
أنفتحْ البابْ .. و دخلتْ .. تسبقها دمَوْعها و هي تناظر أمها ..
أم حسَيِنْ رفرفْ قلبها بداخل ضَلوعها و مدّتْ أياديها ليها ..
ركضتْ ياسمينْ ليها .. و أرتمتْ بأحضانها .. و علا نحيبهم .. يفتت الصخَر .. 
و هي بحِضنْ امها .. حستْ بحرارةَ بقلبها .. و قفزتْ لذاكرتها صورةَ .. 
شافت نفسها و هي تحضنْ أمها .. و كأنها توّدعها .. 
( صورتها و هي توّدعها رايحة الريِاضْ )
..,,..
ظل برى .. قاعدْ على الدرجْ ..
هزّه و أثرّ بقلبه .. نحيبهمْ ..!
..,,..
بعدْ العِناقْ الباَكيِ ..
ام حسيِنْ و هي ضامة ياسمينْ : الف الحمدلله و الشُكر لك ياربَّ العالمَيِنْ .. 
ام السيِد كانت مِبتسمةَ .. و أم سكينة فرحانة .. 
ام حسَيِنْ : و الشُكر ليكم خية .. ما أدري كيف اجازيكم .. لولاكم الله العالم بحال بتي ..
ام السيِد : الشُكر لله .. و الف الحمدلله يوم الله رجعّها ليكم بالسلامة ..
ام حسيِنْ : وينهو السيد هِشام .. ابغى اكلمه و أشكره ..
راحتْ ام السيِد تناديه .. و جاءْ وقفْ عِند البابْ ..
ام حسَيِنْ : ما أدريِ وش اقول .. لكَنْ الله يوفقك و يحرس لأمك شبابك و يحفظك  زي ما حرست بتي .. و حفظتها ( و صاحتْ )
هِشام بتأثر : واجبنا خالةَ .. الحمَدلله إلي قدّرني احفظ هالأمانة	 .. و الحمَدلله على رجعتها ليكم سالمَةَ
ياسمينْ تسمعهم وقلبها مع الي واقفْ جنبْ البابْ ..
..,,..
فاطمة : ياعلي .. صارت الساعة فمانْ و لا جو .. حسين قوم شوف وين راحوا ..
حسين : تلاقيهم مسيرينْ على وحدة من معارفهم .. لا تخافي الحين بيجوا ..
فاطمة : إن شاء الله ..
رّنْ جواله .. 
حسينْ : هلا خية
إيمانْ : تقدر تجي ليي الحينْ تآخذنيِ 
حسينْ : أي .. دقايق بسْ 
فاطمة : أمون بتجيِ ؟
حسين : أي بروح اجيبها ..
..,,..
طلبتْ مِنها أمها .. تآخذ أغراضهَا .. 
و طلبت مِنها أم السيِد تخلّيها بس هالليلة على ما ترّتب أغراضها  و بكرى تجي تآخذها .. بس ام حسين أستسمحتْ مِنها .. يكفي الي ضاع من أيام عمري بدون شوفتها ..!
و أم السيد عذرتها ..
ركبتْ علشَانْ تجهّز نفسها .. تِحسْ ما وْدها تطَلعْ .. ماودها تروح .. ماودها تتركْ هِشام .. ما تبغى تبتعد عنه .. هو صحيح بيتزوجْ .. بس بعد شوفته تحسسّها بالأمانْ .. ترّيحها .. 
أما هو فكَانْ قاعِد بِغُرفته .. و بباله :
ما أبغاها تروحْ عنَيِ .. ما أتخيّل حياتيِ من دونها .. من دونْ مشاكلها .. من دونْ دموعها و صياحها .. أخذ قرآنها و قامْ 
.. 
بُغرفتها 
قبل لا تِطلعْ .. فتحتْ سجادةْ الصلاةْ .. و أخذتْ كِتابْ مفاتيح الجِنانْ .. لو تنسى روحها ما تنسَاه ..!
فتحتْ البابْ .. و شافته .. واقف و بإيده قِرآنْ .. عيِونه فيِها لمحةَ دموعْ .. 
مدّ القرآن ليِها .. و ناظرته كأنها تستفهم عنه ..
هِشام : قرآنشْ , لما شفتش اول مرّه كان مرمي جنبشْ .. 
أخذته مِنه ..
ياسَميِنْ : تصيحْ ؟!
هِشام : أنا , لا .. 
يِاسمينْ : فيه لمحة دموع بعيونكْ ..
هِشام : من النعسْ .. 
يِاسمينْ : أفكّر لأني بروح خلاصْ ..
هِشام يكّذبْ : لا .. إيلاويش اصيِحْ .. بالعكسْ فرحَانْ 
ياسمينْ بألم : هم و إنزاح صح ؟
هِشام : الحمدلله .. 
قالها و تَركها .. دخَل غُرفته .. سكرّ البابْ .. و قعد يِسبْ نفسه على كلامه ..
هِِشام : غبي غبي هذا كلام أقوله ..!! عجل وش اقول ليها .. إني مانا قادر على فراقها .. بهالوضع مستحيل اقدر اقولها .. 
نزلتْ بألم .. و دمعة حاولتْ قد ما تقدر تخفيها .. 
و أخيراً تحققت أُمنيتك يا هِشام .. خلاصْ همي و أرتحتْ مِنه .. و الحينْ يِمديِك تعيش و تتزوج بدون ما تكون بطريقك عقبة إسمها ( ياسمينْ ) ..!
نزلتْ و بدمَوْع ودّعتْ أم السيِد .. طلبتْ مِنها ما تقطعهم .. و تزورهم .. و ياسمينْ وعدتها ..!
..,,..
ببيِتْ ام حسَيِنْ 
حسينْ و هو داخِل : ما رجعَو ؟!
فاطمة : لا ..
إيمانْ : ياعليِ .. وينْ راحوا ؟
فاطمة : وش درّاني عنهم ..
إيمانْ : اتصلتي بيت اهلش سئلتي ؟
فاطمة : ايه .. يقولوا ما مرّت عليهم .. و أتصلت بعد بيت عمش .. مرت عمش بعدها ما رجعت بعد ..
شَوْيِ و أنفتحْ البابْ .. دخلتْ أم حسَيِنْ ..
فاطمة : هتااااوه امااه وين رحتوا .. 
إيمانْ : خفناا عليكم 
ام حسينْ و هي فرحانة : سيّرنا على مرأة .. 
حسينْ : يدفع الله البلاءْ .. كِل هذيِ تسييرةَ كان تعشيتوا وياها بعدْ ..
ام حسَيِنْ : لا هي جتْ تعشى ويانـا
أستغربوا كِلهمْ .. 
ام حسينْ و هي تنادَيِ : دِخليِ غناتَيِ 
اتجهّت انظارهم للبَابْ .. للي دخّلتْ ..
صَدمةَ .. لا أعظمْ ..!
فاطمة : يِ ي ي 
ام حسينْ بإبتسامة عريضة : ياسمينْ ..
و بدمَوْع أندفعوا هي و إيمانْ .. لياسمينْ .. حضنوها الثنتينْ .. و حسَيِنْ وقفْ .. مذهَول .. مو مصَدقْ .. و من عيِونه بدتْ تنسابْ دموعه .. 
الغاليةَ رجعتْ .. سالمةَ .. رجعتْ لينا ..
تقرّبْ و عيونه ما فارقتها .. و هو يرّدد إسَمها ..
تقرّب أكثر .. و تقرّبتْ .. و ضمها  و هو يصَيِح .. و يحمد الله و يثني و يشكره .. ما تحملّت امهم المنظر و صاحتْ .. أما مرت عمهم فرجعتْ بيتهم .. تبشّر زوجها و بتها سكينة ..!
..,,..
ببيت أم السيِد 
ام السيِد : لو تشوفيِ منظرها و هي تصيح جنبها يقطّع القلبْ .. 
هاشمية : أكيد .. يالله الحمدلله على إنها رجعت ليهم سالمةَ .. 
ام السيد : اشوى هِشام هِنا .. و الا كان قعدت لحاليِ 
هاشمية : أي والله , إلا وينهو ؟! بعده ويا بيت عمي ؟
ام السيِد : لا .. من طلعة اهل ياسمينْ ما نزل من فوقْ .. و لا ادري هو نام و الا قاعد .. لأن قعدته من الصبح على عمريِ .. 
هاشمية : عجل يمكن تعب و نام ..
..,,..
فوق ..
عايِشْ صِراعْ مع نفسه و أحاسيسه .. يِحاول يلقى إجابة لسؤال واحد .. 
( ياسمينْ وش تعني له ؟ )
تارةَ يحسْ إنه محتاج الإجابة .. و تارةَ يحسْ مالها أي فيدةَ .. ولا بتغير من واقعه شيء .. دام أعلن رغبته ببنت خالته .. 
..,,..
ببيت أم حسَيِنْ 
أجتمعوا كِلهم .. حتى عمهم و مرت عمهم و بتها سكينة الي من شافت ياسمينْ .. ما توقفت دموعها .. دموع الفَرحْ برجعتها .. 
أما ياسمينْ كانتْ فرحانة .. الله أستجاب دعوتها .. و طلع لها أهلْ , أم و خوات و أخ يملك حنان الكونْ كِله يعوضها عن نِعمة الأبْ  .. كانت اكثر شيء تخافه إنها تكَوْن بلا أهل .. حتى وصل خوفها إنها تكون بلا أصل ..! 
ما غاب عنْ بالهَا .. حسّت بحنينْ لشَوفته .. و لمّا ترّدد بسمعها آخر كلام جرى بينها و بينه .. طردتْ هالمشاعر و الأحاسيسْ .. و تجاهلتها .. و قرّرت ببالها : لازم أنسَاهْ ..!
..,,..
مرّت الأيام .. ثقيِلةَ .. بطيئةَ .. على هِشامْ .. و خلّص أربعينْ عمّه .. طول الفترةَ الي راحتْ ما سلم من حنة خالته على راسه .. و كِل شوي تِطلعْ ليهم بسالفةَ شِكل .. علشان بس يعجلوا بالعقدْ .. زهق و طفش .. و لو وده يعَزفْ عن الخطوبة كِلها .. لكَنْ صعبْ .. 
حدّد موعد العقد ..
أستبشرتْ أم ميرزا و حسّت حنتها جابتْ نتيجةَ .. و طلبتْ من بتها تجهّز حالها من جديد ..
العقد بعد إسبَوْع ..!
..,,..
هاشمية : أماه .. باقولش حاجةَ بس لا تقولي لهشام ..
ام السيد : خير يابتي ؟
هاشمية : ما أحس هِشام متحمّسْ لخطوبته .. 
ام السيِد : كيفه يعني يا بتيِ ؟
هاشمية : يعني أحس في شيء مضايقنه .. قبل كان متحمّس حتى الكيكْ حجزه قبل إسبوع .. و الحَيِنْ ما باقي الا يومينْ و ماسوى شيِ .. حتى الكيك لما سئلته يقول ما وصى ..
ام السيِد تحاول تطرد الأفكار من بالها : لا تنسي يابتي إنّ قبل , عمّه رحمة الله عليه كان موجود .. شيء طبيعي بيتأثر الحينْ بعد وفاته .. 
هاشمية : إن شاء الله يكَوْن بس هذا السببْ
ام السيِد : في بالش شيءْ يا بتي تكلميِ ؟
هاشمية : اني بصراحة خيفة ليكون هشام هوّن ما يبغى بت خالته !!
ام السيد : إيلاوه يابتي تفكري كِده .. شا لعبة بت الناسْ .. قبل يبغاها و الحينْ لا .. اصلاً هشام مستحيل يفكر كِده ..
هاشمية : والله من حنة خالتيِ .. يفكر و نصْ
ام السيد : خالتشْ أم .. و ما في أم ترضى لبتها تظل معلّقة .. مخطوبة و ما هي مخطوبة .. 
هاشمية : أي بس عاد مو بإسبوع الفاتحة تقوم تِحنْ على راسه ..
ام السيِد : حنت لو ما حنت .. داكو إن شاء الله على خير عقدهم ليلة الجمعة .. 
هاشمية حسّت أمها بتعصب فسكتت ..
..,,..
ببيت أم حسينْ 
ياسمينْ سَعيِدةَ بحياتها .. ما قدرتْ تنسى هِشام بالبدايةَ .. في كِل يوم يعاودها الحنينْ .. و تصيحْ .. تناديه ..
مرّت الأيام و أجبرتْ نفسها تنساه .. حصرتْ تفكيرها بحالها و أهلها و بسْ .. هِشام و كِل شيءْ يخص هِشام .. تتجاهله ..
تذكرّت أشياء كثيرةَ من حياتها الماضية .. وجودها وسط أهلها ساعَدها و كلامهم كانْ كفيِل يذّكرها ..
دهشتها لما عرفتْ إنّ إسمها الحقيقي ياسمينْ .. فاقتْ كِل دهشة .. و باغتها بنفس اللحظة ألم .. لأنه نفس الإسم إلي أختاره لها هِشام ..,,

حسينْ : و الحينْ بترجعي لدراستش ؟! 
و قبل لا تتكلم ياسمينْ .. نطقت أمها و بحزم
أم حسينْ : رجعة للرياضْ ما فيِ ..
ضحكتْ ياسمينْ و بحنان باستْ إيد امها ..
ياسمينْ : ومن قال اني برجعْ .. لا بقعد وياشْ .. 
حسينْ : طيب .. نجيب ملفشْ و قدمي هِنا ..
ياسمينْ : خريجين نفس السنة ما قبلوهم ياخوك .. بيقبلوني انيِ ..
ام حسينْ : ما تدري يا بتي .. أرزاق تتوّزع  لا إله إلا الله ..
حسينْ : و نِعمَ بالله .. جربي .. إن طلع لش خير و بركة , ما طلع لش .. الله يهنيش بالقعدة ويا ام حسينْ 
ام حسينْ : و يهنيني و يفرّحني فيكم ياربَّ
..,,..

تتَوالى الأحداثُ 
فترّقبونا .. بحلقة جديدةَ .. مُشوّقةَ 
 :wink:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*لم أع ـد أقوى الصمت أكثر يآ هج ـير ،.*
*تُشعلين الفضول بـ دوآخلي ،.*
*تُزآحمني أفكآر و توقعآت ،.*
*بـ إنتظآركِ هنآ ،.*
*لـآ تُطيلي الغيآب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
الف الحمدلله على هذا يووووم
الحمدلله على السلامه وأخيرا....
كلوووووووش والله تستاهل السلامه ام حسين وبناتها ولدها 
وكل العائله الكريمه ههههه

قلب الام مافيه اصدق منه

بس مسكين هشام وياسمين...
ان شاءالله العقد مايصير يااارب 

غاليتي هجيــــر...

جزء روووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
ماشاءالله عليك على هيك تشويق 
يسلم لينا هيك قلم مميز

ربي يعطيك الف عافيـــــهــ
تسلمين غناتي على هيك مجهود

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن...



في انتظر الباقي وبكل شوووق...

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*هجير الصراحة الجزء روعة روعة روعة*
*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## أُخرىْ

بارت أسعدني بقدر مايحمله قلبي من سعاده..
تدرين أني البارح قلت لأختي تشيك عالبارت ,,
ولولا أن اليوم مناقشة بحث تخرجي..جان سهرت لين تنزلينه,,
ورجعت تعبااانه..ومستحيل رغم التعب افوت البارت..
..أولا..بعد الحديث السابق
أشكرك على أحلى بارت..
ثانياً: قرة الأعين برجوع ياسمين..وعقبال مايتكنسل العقد  :wink: 
ونفرح بياسمين ونوزع حلاوى وناكل كيك  :bigsmile: 
وهشوووم..طلع يحب ويكذي على قلبه  :embarrest: 
..وتراني أحب كلام القديحين :)..وأحب القديحين بعد 
موفقه غاليتي..لكل خير

----------


## Habit Roman

البارررررررررررررررررت جدا رائع هجورررررررررررررررررر

ماذا يقول لساني وماذا ينطق قلبي 
ابداع فابداع

ننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر

تحياتي القلبية لك عزيزتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صلواات على بو الغزوااات  
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يااكريم .. 
ياسبحان الله ....وعادت الحياة تتلون في عين ياسمين ... 
الحمد لله على السلامة ....ياعلي استانست بقوووة والغبنة فيني .. 
اممم احس إن الحين هي بتفضى وبترجع للنت ..وهو بعد بيرجع وبترجع المشاركات في المنتدى ..وبيتأكد انها هي نفسها>>سوت قصة ... 



غاليتي هجير ..سلمت راحة يديكِ النابضتين إحساس دافق.. 
وخيال لايُضاهى ... 
أحفكِ بآيات الرحمن وبالصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام وآله الطاهرين ... 

انتظر وبكل شوووق... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صلواات على بو الغزوااات 

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يااكريم ..

ياسبحان الله ....وعادت الحياة تتلون في عين ياسمين ...

الحمد لله على السلامة ....ياعلي استانست بقوووة والغبنة فيني ..

اممم احس إن الحين هي بتفضى وبترجع للنت ..وهو بعد بيرجع وبترجع المشاركات في المنتدى ..وبيعرفها انها هي نفسها>>سوت قصة ...




غاليتي هجير ..سلمت راحة يديكِ النابضتين إحساس دافق..

وخيال لايُضاهى ...

أحفكِ بآيات الرحمن وبالصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام وآله الطاهرين ...


انتظر وبكل شوووق...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
الف الحمد لله والشكر لك يارب العالمين ما بغت ياسمين ترجع الى اهلها  
واخير ا فرحتينه برجوعها الى اهلها  :bigsmile: 
الحمد لله على سلامتها والله يرجع كل غايب الى اهله سالم انشاء الله 
مع انا الموقف مفرح الا انه يبكي في نفس الوقت الله يساعد كل ام فاقده ظناها  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes: 
وهشام طلع يحب ياسمين بس يكابر انشاء الله يصير شي ومايعقد على ليلوه  :wink: 
 كلمة روووووووووووووووووعه قليله في حقكِ وفي حق هذا الأبداع الذي اتحفتينه به في هذا الجزء 
سلمتأاناملك الذهبيه  يا أخت هجير والله لايحرمنه من هذا الابداع 
وبنتظار الجزء الجديد 
والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه 
دمتي بخير 
مع خالص تحياتي 
وكل الشكر والتقدير
 :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 14 )

(  ( وداعاً ) .. هكذا أخترتْ ..!  )
..,,..
ما بقى غير يوْم على عقد هِشام
 اليوم الأربعَاءْ .. 
نزل خوّيه باسم .. يشاركه فرّحته بيوم عقده .. 
بالمِجلسْ ..
باسم : بالله هذا وجه واحد عقده ليلة غده !!
هِشام : يعني وش تبغاني اسوي ؟! أزغرط !!
باسم : لا , قوم أرقصْ !! 
تأفف هِشام ..
باسمْ : هِشاموه وش فيِكْ ؟! علّمنيِ .. في شي مضايقنكْ قول
هِشام : من يوْم ما راحتْ و كِل الضيقْ حواه صَدريِ 
باسم مستغربْ  : منهي إليّ راحتْ ؟!
هِشام حكىَ كِل الي صَار له .. لخوّيه .. طلّع كِل الضيقْ الي بصَدرهْ لباسَمْ .. الي كانْ يسمعه .. و متعجّب ..!
باسم : وآآل , كِل هذا يصَير و ما قِلتْ ليي .. 
هِشام : ديك الفترة ما كنت أفكر بشيءْ .. غير إني كيفْ اقدر احافظ عليها .. كِنت اظنْ بتظل عندي و بيجي يوم يلقوها اهلها .. و تتيّسر .. كِنتْ اظن برتاح من هالحِمل .. بس لا .. روحتها خلّت قلبي مهمومْ ..
باسمْ يِغمَزْ : تحبها مو ؟!
هِشام : وش بيغيّر .. و عقَديِ بُكرى ..!!
باسمْ : ذنبكْ ما تكلّمتْ من قبلْ .. 
هِشام : أتكلم و أنا ما كنتْ متأكد من مشاعريِ !! .. بعمَريِ ما حبيت و لا أدري وش الحُبْ .. حبيتْ و ما دريت اني احبْ .. كنت اعتقد هالمشَاعِر كِلها عطفْ و شفقة على حالها ..!
باسمْ متفَاعِل و بقلبه أسفْ على حال صَديقهْ  .. 
هِشامْ مبتسم : إعذرني توّك موّصل و ضيّقت صدركْ ..
باسم يبادله الإبتسامة : لا يهمَك يا ابو السَادةَ ..
..,,..
ببيت أم حسيِنْ
قاعَدة ويا بتْ عمها سكينة الي كانتْ تحكي ليها مواقف مضحكة جمعتهم ..
سكينة : اقول ياسمينة تتذّكريِ السيّد هِشام ؟
ياسمينْ أستغربتْ وش عرّف سكينة بالسيد هِشام .. 
سكينة توّضح أكثَر : الي كان وياش بمنتدى ....... ؟! 
ياسمينْ : ويايي بمنتدى ؟!
سكينة : أي , كنتي مشتركة في هالمنتدى و هو وياشْ .. و تحبيِه .. ( رفعّت حواجبها )
يِاسمينْ رجعتْ بذاكرتها .. لذاك اليوم الي وقفتْ فيه ويا زهَراءْ تسئلها عن الي قاعدْ بالصالةَ و رّدت عليها بـ هِشام .. حسّت الإسم قريبْ من قلبها ..!
معقول يكونْ نفسه ..!
ياسمينْ : وش عيلته هو ؟!
سكينة : سيِد هِشام الـ....... ..
ياسمينْ ببالها : هو , نفسه .. 
ياسمينْ : احكي ليي أكثر , كيف يعني كنت احبه ؟ وش كنت اقول ؟
سكينة : كنت اقولش انش تحبيه و باينْ من إهتمامشْ بإطروحاته و بردوده عليشْ .. و كنت تنكريِ بس بعدين اعترفتي .. و آخر شيءْ قلتيه .. إنّ مشاعرشْ ما تِهم لأنها ما يدري عنها .. و لا بيِدريِ ..!
ياسمينْ : و هي بالفِعل ما تِهم .. مو بس لأنه ما يدريِ .. و لأنّه خلاصْ بيِتزوجْ ..!
سكينة : ويش  درّاشْ ؟
ياسمينْ : هِشام نفسه هو الي أنقَذنيِ ..!!
سكينة فكتْ بوزها من الدهشةَ : حللللللللللللللللللللللللفيِ ؟
ياسمينْ :  طول الفترة الي راحتْ كِنت جنبه و كان جنبيِ .... حبيته  و أني اصلاً احبه من زمَانْ ..صار حُبيِ له  الضعف و أكثَر .. ! 
( دمعّت عيونها )
سكينة بتأثر : يا سُبحانَ الله ..
أنطق البابْ
ام حسينْ : ياسمينْ غناتي .. ام السيِد تبغاشْ في التلفونْ
قامتْ و رّدتْ
أم السيِد : هلا بخلف شِبدي ياسمينْ .. ويش حالش غناتي ؟
ياسمينْ : قواش الله ام السيِد .. بخير الحمدلله .. انتون ويش اخباركمْ ؟
ام السيِد : بخير الحمدلله , هدحنا في غفصة عقد هِشام .. على خير بيكون ليلة غده .. داكو قِلتْ لأمشْ تعالي وياها زينْ ؟ 
ياسمينْ بألم : إن شاء الله , والله يتمّم ليهم بخير ..
ام السيد : يارب يا كريم .. و عقبال ما نِفرح فيشْ إن شاء الله
..,,..
سكرّت مِنها ... و هو واقفْ عالبابْ سمعها تكلّمها ..
هِشام : ياسمينْ هذيِ ؟
ام السيد : إيه , عزمتها على عقدك ليلة غده .. 
تألم هِشام : اها .. أنا بطلع ويا باسمْ ما بتأخر ..
ام السيِد مو عاجبنها حال هِشام : هِشام ولديِ فيكْ شيءْ ؟
هِشام بإبتسامة باهتة : لا يالغالية , يالله مع السلامة
ام السيِد : بحفظ الله ..
و على طوْل دارتْ للتلفونْ و أتصلت لهاشمية ..
بعد السؤال عن الحالْ 
ام السيد : يابتي اخوش ما أدري ويش فيه ؟! مهموم و لا هو راضي يتكلم
هاشمية : ما قِلت لش امااه .. هِِشام فيه شيء .. بس الله العالم ويشوو ..!
ام السيِد : كلميه يابتي .. اسئليه يمكن يقول وش فيه 
هاشمية : خلاص باكلمة إن شاء الله
..,,..
زينبْ راحتْ لليلى في الليل .. و قعدوا يجهزوا و يتفقوا كيف بتكون و كيف بتسير الحفلةَ ..
...
بيوم العقَد
أم ميرزا .. قاعَدةَ مِنْ الصُبحْ .. و بِتها بعدها تِشخر نومْ
دق التلفَوْن .. و رّدتْ .. ابو ميرزا الي متصل .. يبلّغها 
أخته الكبيرةَ وعمة ليلى توّفتْ ..!
راحتْ قعدّتها .. و لمّا درتْ بالسالفة .. ما حِزنتْ .. بقدر ما شبّت حريقة و تسخّطتْ على موتها ..
ليلى : اني اقتل عُمريِ و أرتاح .. كِل ما نوينا على هالعقد الزفتْ مات أحد .. قبل عمه و الحين عمتيِ .. وش هالنحس يااااربي
ام ميرزا : استحي على وجهش هذي عمتّشْ 
ليلى : ضبعة متشخشة .. الله يرحمها بس ما تِحلى ليهم الموتة إلا يوم عقدي .. 
أم ميرزا ساكتة و تسمعها ..
ليلى مي راضية تسكتْ : شكله ود أختشْ نحسْ عليي .. أخاف تخلص اربعينية هذي بعدْ و نحدد و يجي اليوم و تموتي انتين ..
ام ميرزا : تفاولي عليي يا طيحة الحظ ..!!
ليلى : وش درّاني عنكمْ .. راحت الفلوووس .. خوب اني قاعدة على بنك .. بس شغلتي أدفع عرابين اووووف .. شوفي من الحين فواتح مـاني ريحة .. و إذا سئلوش عني , أني انطقيت , سافرت , مت .. 
ام ميرزا : تغربلش من بتْ .. 
..,,..
وصَلْ الخَبر لهِشام .. و قال لأمه ..
ام السيِد متأسفة : لا حولَ ولا قوة الا بالله .. 
هاشمية : الله يرحمها و يرحم شيعة أمير المؤمنينْ
هِشام كان قاعَد و سَاكتْ .. يِحسْ موتة هالمرأة جت بوقتها .. ( أستغفر الله ) أبداً يحس نفسه مو مستعد لـهالخطَوبة ..
ام السيِد حز بخاطرها حال ولدها : لا تِزعل يا ولديِ .. سبحانه له الحِكمة بكل الي يصير ..
هِِشام : لا إله إلا الله .. مانا زعلاَنْ أماه .. الله يرحمها
..,,..
وصَلْ الخبَر لبيت أم حسينْ ..
يِاسمينْ مرّه تأثرتْ .. لوفاةْ المرأة ( رحمة الله عليها ) و لهِشام .. أكيد الحينْ حالته حالهَ .. ثاني مرّة يتأجل العقد .. و ما يتأجل على شيءْ هيّنْ .. ما يتأجل إلا بسبب فاتحة تصيِر بأهله ..!
رفعتْ إيدها و بدمعة إنسابتْ من خدها دعتْ : ياربَّ إلطف بحالهمْ ..
..,,..
ام السيِد و بناتها هاشمية و زينبْ راحوا الفاتحَة ووقفوا معَ إم ميرزا و حمواتها و نسوان حميها .. 
أستغربوا إنّ ليلى ما جتْ و أمها كالعادةَ خرطت عليهم 
زينب : خالة وينها ليلى ؟ إيلاويش ما جتْ
ام ميرزا : ويلي على قلبي .. من سمعت بالخبر تعبت مرّه و طاحتْ علينا .. خليتها بالبيت ترتاح
زينبْ : ياعليِ .. ما تشَوف شرّ .. عجل طلعتي من هنا باروح اشوفهاا ..
ام ميرزا بربكة : أي .. حياش يا بتي ..
..,,..
ياسمينْ طلبتْ مِنْ أمها يروحوا الفاتحةَ 
وراحوا ويا مرتْ عمها ..
شافت أم السيِد و بناتها و سلّمت عليهمْ ..
و قعدوا جنبهمْ ..
طوْل ما هي قاعَدةَ و هي تحترقْ .. ودها تِسئل عن حال هِشامْ .. بس مستحيةَ ..
..,,..
أما هو بالفاتحةَ .. شافْ أخوها و دقّ قلبه .. كأنه شايفَها ..
وصل جهته و سلّم عليِه .. و تبادلوا السؤال عن الأحوالْ .. و جلسْ جنبه .. بوده يسئله وش حال أهله .. ما قدر .. الحياء يمنعه ..
أغمَضْ عيِونه بحنين و ألم .. صار يِناديهَا بقلبه ..
( ياسمينْ )
..,,..
قاعَدةَ .. مغمضة عيِونها .. مسندةَ راسها على الجِدار بتأثر ..
فجأة .. سِمعتْ صَوْت .. مو أي صَوْت .. 
صَوْت هِشام .. سمعته يناديِها .. صارت تِلتفتْ حواليِها ..
ما لقت إلا وجَوه غطّاها الحِزنْ ..!
ياسمينْ ببالها : من حنيني صِرتْ أتخيلك تناديني ..!
..,,..
مرّتْ الأيِامْ 
أم سَكينة قاعَدةَ ويا جارتها أم جَوادْ ..
أم جواد : متعبني هالولد .. كِل ما شفنا ليه وحدةَ ما تعجبه .. أو تعجبه و هي ما توافقْ .. قِلنا بنآخذ بتش سكينة طلعت مسمية لولد خالتها .. 
ام سُكينة بإبتسامةَ : ولا يهمشْ , اني عِنديِ وحدةَ لولدشْ هدي حلاتها .. 
ام جَواد : منهَيِ ؟! دلّينا عليها بلكتْ الله يجعل نصيب بينهم .
ام سكينة : بت حميي ياسمينْ .. وش حلاوتها جمال و أخلاقْ .. الله يشهد عليي لو عِندي ولد كان والله ما يآخذ غيرها .. 
ام جواد : و كم عُمرها هي ؟!
ام سكينة : بعمر بتي سكينة .. 
أم جَواد : أبغى اشوفها .. 
أم سكينة : خلاص بُكرى العصر نروح بيتهم وشوفيها ..
..,,..
بيِوْم ثَانيِ
جتْ زارتها صَديقتها مِنْ أيامْ الثَانَوْيِ .. 
سوْسنْ : هتاوهْ و لا تسئَليِ .. و لا تقولي اشوف سوسن ويش احوالها !! 
ليلى بربكة و مفتشلةَ : تُعرفي يعني .. مشاغل الدنيا .. و بعدين يعني كأنش انتين الي سئلتي .. 
سوسن : اني كِله اتصل بيتكم ما ترّدوا ...!!
ليلى تبغى تصرّف السالفة : يمكن ما نكونْ متواجدين في البيتْ .. المهم ويش اخبارشْ وويش اخبار ولدشْ أمجد .. كُبرْ ؟
سوسن : داكو يشحقْ .. راح ويا ابوه المزرعةَ
ليلى : مزرعتكم ؟
سوسن : إيه .. 
ليلى ببالها : هذي الناسْ العَدلةَ .. مزراع و حركات مو حِنا .. صندقة حمام و تخبْ علينا ..
..,,..
ببيت أم حسَيِنْ 
جتْ ام جواد ويا أم سكينة تشَوفْ ياسمينْ 
ام سكينة لأم حسينْ : روحي عيطي على ياسمينْ .. أم جواد تبغى تتحمّد ليها بالسلامة
أم حسَيِنْ : إن شاء الله ..
و راحت تعيّط عليها .. 
ياسمينْ كانت قاعدة ويا سكينة .. يحوسوا في النتْ ..
انطق البابْ .. و دخلت أم حسَيِنْ 
أم حسين : ياسمينْ .. أم جواد تبغى تتحمّد لش بالسلامة .. 
ياسمينْ : باجي 
طلعت أم حسينْ .. وشَويِ طلعتْ وراها ياسمينْ ..
أول ما دخلتْ و شافتها أم جَواد .. صارتْ تسمّيِ عليها و تصلي على محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد .. بصوت خفيفْ .. 
أم جواد وهي تصافح ياسمينْ : الحمدلله على سلامتشْ ..
ياسمينْ مرّه مستحية من نظراتْ المرأة : الله يسلّمشْ
سلّمتْ و طلعتْ .. و أم جواد بادلتْ ام سكينة نظراتْ الرِضى عن ياسمينْ ..!
..,,..
ببيت ام ميرزا 
طلعتْ تجيب عصير علشانْ تضيّف صديقتها ..
ام ميرزا : ويش  تبغى صديقتش دي جاية ؟!
ليلى : بس كِده زيارةَ ..
ام ميرزا : زين اني طفشت لحاليٍ في المُطبخْ .. بدخَل اقعد داخلْ وياكم
ليلى : دخلي بس رجاءاً أماه لا تدخلي نفسش في سوالفنا .. 
ام ميرزا : زين ماني متكلمة طامة تطمّش ..
..,,..
ببيت أم السَيِد 
هاشمية : و الحيِنْ خوكْ .. متى بتحددّ العقد ؟! 
هِشام ضايق خلقه : خلها تحدّد هي او خالتيِ .. أنا مانا محدّد شيءْ ..
هاشمية : إيلاويش ؟ ويش فيك هِشام .. من فترة وانتَ متغيِر ..
هِشام : ماصَاير شيء خيّة ..
هاشمية : انت ما تغبي عليي شيء خيي .. متأكدةَ فيك شيء و ما تبغى تقول ليي 
هِِشام ناظر أخته بنظراتْ حنانْ .. و أبتسمْ بوجعْ ..
وش يِقوْل ؟!
إنه ما يبغى بت خالته .. إنه يِحبْ .. و يِحبْ ياسمينْ ..!
صعبةَ ..
هاشمية : ما بتقول ليي يعني ؟!
هِشام : عِذريني خية .. و لا تشغلي بالشْ .. 
..,,..
ببيت ام ميرزا 
سَوْسنْ : ما أنخطبتي ليلو ؟! 
أم ميرزا نطتْ بالسالفة : أنخطبتْ أكفر من مره يا بتي بس ما يصير نصيبْ .. رزقها بعدَ ما يجيها  
ليلى أستغربتْ كلام أمها .. ليشَ ما قالتْ إنها مخطوبةَ لولد خالتها ..!
سوسنْ بإبتسامة : الله يرزقها قريب إن شاء الله .. 
و بعدْ ما أستأذنتْ سوْسنْ و طلعتْ 
ليلى : إيلاويش ما قلتي ليها اني مخطوبة لولد اختشْ 
ام ميرزا : يا بهيمة .. هي ما سئلت هالسؤال إلاّ حاطة نيّة .. يمكن عندها أحد يبغى يخطبْ .. 
ليلى : و إذا عِندها !! وش بستفيدْ ؟!
ام ميرزا : إلا بتستفيديِ .. هذولا بيِتْ الـ ....... , راهيين .. عِندهم خير .. لو تجي يوم تخطبش يصير يوم سعدشْ ..
ليلى إحلّوت في بالها الفِكرةَ 
و سئلتْ
ليلى : وولد أختشْ ؟
ام ميرزا : نشَوْف له صرفةَ .. إذا صحيح جت و خطبتشْ زي ما نظنْ ..
..,,..
بيِوْم ثَانيِ 
أتصلتْ أم جَوْاد على أم حسَيِنْ و كلّمتها بخصَوْصْ ياسمينْ
أم حسَيِنْ طارتْ من الفَرحةَ .. و راحتْ تكلّم ياسمينْ 
ام حسَيِنْ : غناتي ياسمينْ 
ياسمينْ تركتْ الرواية من إيدها : ويشَو أماه ؟!
ام حسَيِنْ : قبل شَوْيِ كلمتني مرأة , أم جواد الي جت بيتنا الأمسْ و سلّمتي عليها  
ياسمينْ : أي ..
ام حسينْ : متصلة تخطبشْ لولدها جوادْ .. وش رايِشْ ؟
ياسمينْ تلوّن وجهها بمليونْ لوْن .. و سكتتْ .. 
ام حسَيِنْ : يابتي فكريِ عدلْ .. ترى جواد خوش رّجال .. صايم مصليِ يخاف الله بار بأمه و أبوه .. و عمش يعرف أبوه و بحسبة أخو وياه , ما بنجبرش على شيءْ .. بس فكري عدل يا بتي 
ياسمينْ .. بداخلها رفضْ بدون تفَكيِر .. و السبب هِشام و حُبه الي أستوطنْ قلبها .. 
بس هِشام بيتزوجْ .. مو بعيدةَ تحددّ عقده من جديدْ .. و يكونْ  خلال هاليومينْ ..!
..,,..
اتصلتْ أم السيِد على أم ميرزا على سالفة تحديد موعد العقدْ 
ام السيد : و الحينْ متى خية نخليه ؟! لأن هشام يقول خلوا خالتي و بت خالتي يحدّدوا اليوم الي يناسبهمْ ..
ام ميرزا : والله ياخيةَ .. الود ودي نعجّل به .. بس تعرفي عمتها توه خلّص اربعينها .. و ليلى على عمري متأثرةَ و أبوها أعظم مِنها .. ما ظنتي بيحددوه  الحينْ ..!
ام السيِد مستغربة .. هذيِ أم ميرزا الي جابتْ ليهم الضغط من كُثر حنتها على موعد العقد .. تقول أجلوه .. ما أصدّق !!
أم السيِد : على راحتكم يا خية .. اني باوّصل الكلام لهشام و يصير خير إن شاء الله .. مع السَلامةَ
سكرّتْ و جنبها هاشمية و زينبْ ..
هاشمية : ما يبغوه الحينْ ؟
ام السيد : أي .. تقول بعدهم متأثرين بوفاة المرحومةَ ..
زينبْ : ما ينلامو عمتّهم 
هاشمية : متأثرينْ ما قلنا شيءْ ولا بنلومهم .. بس أربعينها خلّصْ .. بعد لمتى ؟ طفشنا .. نبغى نفرح بأخويي .. 
ام السيِد : ويش نسوي بعد يابتي , على  البت و أهلها .. مالينا الا نستنى .. والله يجعل الخير قَدامْ ..
..,,..
ببيت ام حسينْ
سكينة : غلطانة لو تفكري ترفضي علشان انش تحبيه .. هداكو بيعقد و بيتزوج و بيستانس بحياته .. و انتينْ تقعديِ تعذبي نفسش بهالمشاعر ..!
ياسمينْ بألم : يعني برايش اوافق ؟
سكينة : ما هو رأيي ده يا ياسمينْ .. العقل يقول كِده .. سبحانَ الله يمكن جوادْ يقدر ينسيشْ هِشام و حُبْ هِشام .. 
ياسمينْ أزدادتْ حيِرتها ..
سكينة : ياسمينْ لا تحيري نفسشْ .. حددّيِ موقفشْ .. إما ذكريات هِشام و الألم و الحسرة	َ و الا  جواد و حب في النور و حياة سعيدةَ بإذن الله .. 
ياسمَيِنْ ببالها : صح كلامها .. وش الي يجبرني اظل حبيسة ذكرياته .. حبيسة مشاعريِ له .. مستحيل اقبل اظل طول عُمريِ بألم .. خلاصْ بوافقْ .. يِمكن جواد نِعمةَ من ربًّيِ يعوّضني فيها عن كِل الألم الي عشته ويا هِشام ..!
..,,..

تتَوالى الأحداثْ .. فترّقبونا 
مع الحلقة ( 15 ) ..!
هل تكونُ النهايةَ يا تُرى ؟!
سنرى ..
 :wink:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

للدمَوْع إحسَاسْ
إطلالتكُ لها رونقٌ خاصْ
فلا تحرميني مِنها يا رائعَةَ

 :embarrest: 
|||

دمعة طِفلة يتيمة
بحروفكِ تستمّرُ روعةُ ما أكتبْ
كَوْنيِ بالقُربِ دوماً ياغاليةَ
 :embarrest: 

|||

فاطمة المعصَومةَ
مُتابعتكِ تعنيِ ليّ الكثير
فلتكونيِ قريبةً يا غاليةَ
 :embarrest: 

|||

أُخرىْ
آدامَ المولى سعاَدتكِ
لم أنسى بأنّ اليوم مُناقشَتُكْ 
فدعوتُ لكِ ..!
( و القديحينْ يحبوشْ بعدْ )
إطلالتكِ تعنيِ لي الكثَيِر 
 :embarrest: 

|||

Habit Roman
حروفكِ تُسَعِدُنيِ كثيراً
أسعدكِ الله دوماً
ولا حرمنيِ إطلالتكِ 
 :embarrest: 

|||

دمعة على السَطُور
مُتألقة .. و حروفكِ تتألقْ بتألقكِ ياغاليةَ
قلبيِ يُهديكِ وافِرَ الدُعاءْ 
 :embarrest: 

|||

أول دمعةَ
الروعةَ لا تكتملْ إلا بمرورِ الرائعةَ 
أعني أنتِ ..!
لا تحرمينيِ تواجدكِ
 :embarrest: 

|||

نسألكم الدُعــاءْ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

ياعلييييي مايصير كذا هجييير..

لاتخليها توافق ...

الحين يعني لما تأجل وهدولى عافوووه بتخلي ياسمين تشوف حالها وتتزوج   :(

بصراحة هو العقل يقول كذا .. بس احنا نقرأ بقلوبنا ونبغى ياسمين للسيد 

>>مابتسكت متأثرة حدها..


خية إذا هي النهاية خليها نهاية سعيدة ...>>غصب...


حبيبتي هجييير انتي روووعة ...وكل بارت تحطيه اروع من اللي قبله...

تسلمي يااارب..ويسلم فكرك العميق...


ننتظر الجديد وكلنا أمل

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*تسلمي أختي على هذا الجزء الررررررررررررررررروعه* 
*والاروع هو تواجدك انتي ايضاً* 
*بس انشاء الله ياسمين ما توافق على هذا الي خاطبنها* 
*وليلوه بعد هاذي الي ما تستحي كانت بتموت على هشام علشان يخطبها* 
*الحين شافت اليها شوفه ثانيه بس يالله احسن علشان هشام يفتك منها ويخطب ياسمين ويكونو اثنينهم الى بعض* 
*بانتظار الجزء الجديد واتمنى انه يكون النهايه وتكون نهايه سعيده طبعاً* 
*بس لاتحرمينه من قصصك الحلوه سوف نكون من المتابعين لكِ دوماً* 
*والله يحقق الش انشاء الله جميع آمالك بحق فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها يالله*
*وشكرا لكِ على مجهودك الرررررررررررررائع* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي* 
*ودمتي بخير*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشاااء الله تتوالى الأحداث ويمكن تكون نهايتها بعد

ام ميرزا وليلوه بدو يخططوا لبعيد والله يااارب يجيها واحد يخطبها ونفتك منهااا
قولواااااااااا آآآآآآآآآآآمين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما هشاام على عمري عورني قلبي عليه
مع هالكم الهائل من المشااعر الي محتفظ فيها لنفسه ولا هو راضي يعلم احد
ياااخي تحبها روح اخطبهاا<<<< الي يقول حلتها الحين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما ياسمين الرقه والدلع كله والله 
آآآآآآآآآآه عليها مسكينه تعور بفااادي
بس معصبة اني في سكينوووه وباراويها شغل الله بس اشوووفهااا
قالت ويش جواد يقدر ينسيها حب هشااام<<< حاقده عليها بقوووه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
لعلمش ياسكون مايقدر ينسيها وهذا وجهي<<< ياااقويه
شكل ردي هالمرة مررررررررره متعصب صح؟؟
ماعليه اعذروني منبطة جبدي في بعض النااس
ههههههههههههه
مشكوره حبيبتي هجوووره والله البارت جنااان مبدعة ماشاااء الله عليش
ننتظر البارت الجاي
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أُخرىْ

هجير..ماأقول اني حاسه بمشاعر فرح لأن ليلوه بدت تبتعد عن طريقه
بس فيه شخص جديد..جا ينافس السيد على ياسمين,,
كيف الامور بتتصلح..مايصير كدا.. :sad2: 
وهذي ليلوه..كيف تفكر..هي وامها اهم شي ياخذوا لهم واحد
عنده هبشة فلوس..:)..
بجد موعارفه هل البارت الجاي نهايه لهم..واذا كانت كذا
اتمنى تكون نهايه سعيده:),,
مشكوره هجير..موفقه..
ومشكوره غناتي لانش مانسيتيني بالدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله رووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه...

الحمدلله انه مافيه عقد هههههه
وان شاءالله تخطبها صديقتها الى اي احد هههههه فكه منها من امها

بس مانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ياسمين ان شاءالله 
ماتكون الا الى هشام وبس 

غاليتي هجيـــــر
ابصراحه ماشاءالله عليك اللهم صلي على محمد وآله
قلمك راااااااااااااااااائع بجد
ربي عطيك الف عافيهــ غناتيييي

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام...

في انتظر الباقي وبكل شووووق...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*قصه تجنننننننننن عجبتني بقوة*
*قرأيتها كلها حتى اوصل للنهايه*
*بس ام ميرزا وليلى ذبحووني ضحك*
*مشكوورة خيه ع هييك كتابه*
*بانتظاار المزيد من الاحداث*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كالعادة بعد الاجازة نتفرغ للقصص ونقرى
 بس ماشاء الله اسلوبك حلو في الكتابة وشكلها القصة حلوة
وتدري وشو احلا شي فيها سالفة الرياض   :toung: 

موفقة خية 
كل الود

----------


## كفن

*بارتين يجننوا ويشوقوا* 

*مشكوره خيوه* 

*وإسمحي لي ما علقت على الحلقه (13)* 

*قرأت الحلقه وكنت نعسان فما رديت* 

*أما تعليقي على الحلقه (14)* 

*أولاً الله يرحم عمة ليلى ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 

*ثانياً توقعت أن يصير شي وما يعقدوا* 

*وان شاء الله خلاص ما يعقدوا* 

*وياسمين يبغى لها تكفيخ* 

*هاللحين مو هي تحب هِشام .. وش حقه توافق* 

*عشان تتعذب !!*

*ايه ويارب يجون اهل سوسن ويخطبوا ليلى* 

*ويفتك السيد من شرها* 

*وياسمين ياارب تدري ان خلاص ليلى ما تبغاه وما توافق* 

*..*

*ايه وبعد كان في بالي شي*

*ياسمين المفروض تعطي السيد كتابه (مفاتيح الجنان)*

*ليش ما عطته إياه مثل ما هو عطاها القرآن* 

*تصدقين عااد .. لما كنت أقرأ الحلقه 13* 

*كنت كل ما انزل اتمنى اشوف انك كاتبه ان ياسمين عطت السيد الكتاب* 

*وفي النهاية خلصت الحلقه ولا لقيت شي* 
*..*

*عالعموم بارك الله فيكِ* 

*وما تقصري* 

*بإنتظار الحلقه  (15)<< تحديد مصير شخصين [ السيد & ياسمين]*

*موفقه ياارب* 

*أخوكِ ..كفن*

----------


## أميرة العشق

..~
أنتحر أني أنتحر
من وين مآنصكهـآ عوية يعني ..~
الي قبل علقت عليهم مبآشر مآيحتآي مو هجور
عالأخير
الله يرحم عمة ليلووه وشكرآ لسوسنو كآنهآ بتفكنـآ من هالحية
بس وش الفيدة والهبلة الـشسمـة يآسمينو بترضى
هو أني ويآهآ ان عفور في اليد ولا عشرة في الذكرى خخ 
بس يعني اعرفش انيتن ماتحبي النهايات الحزينة مو ؟؟ << افلقيني
بطتي لا تطولي علينـآ حمثتيني كفيرآ
نثوفث على خير ..~

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووووووووووووو ع الجزء الحلوة*
*الله يرحم عمة ليلى* 
*سوسن اعتقد بتخطب ليلى* 
*والسيد هشام بياخذ ياسمين*
*الصراحة حليتها*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*مشكورة يلا الليلة امبى اشوف الجزء الجديد*
*والحمد الله بتخلص القصة قبل الا متحانات*

----------


## الجعفرية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمدغاليتي القصة اكثر من رااااااااااااااائعة حروفي تعجز عن التعبير لكِ والله صيحتيني يوم اتشوف امها بس حماس اتمنى انها ماتوافق على جواد وتسمع بسرعة عن هشام انه مابياخذ ليلوه الله يقلعها هي ويا امهامشكوره وسلمت يداكِ بالله لاطولين علينا غناتي بالتوفيق لكِ تحياتي القلبية:اختكِ الجعفرية

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا حبيبتي والله هجورررررررررررررررة

جزء روعه جبيبتي ابدعتي فاجدتي

كل الشكر لك غاليتي سلمت يمناك حقا ماذا أقول كل مرة ادخل ابغى ارد تعجز يدي عن لكتابة

ننتظر جديدك أخيه 
لاتطولين علينا عزيزتي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الحلقة ( 15 )
( خُذْ مِنيِ عهدَ طِفلة .. سَابقى لكَ مُحبةَ )
..,,..
بيِوْم ثَانَيِ 
  بالفِعَلْ صارْ إليّ ظنتهْ أم ميرزا 
أتصَلتْ سَوسنْ تَخطبْ ليلى لأخوها سالم 
أم ميرزا  متشققة من الفرحة : ما قلت لش له .. ما سئلت الا وراها نية .. و هذا هيّ تبغاش لأخوهاا .. أخوها بكبره .. !!
ليلى : زين و الحينْ ود اختش وش بنسوي فيه ؟!
ام ميرزا : تركيه عليي .. و انتينْ استني يوم يومينْ لا تطوْليِ و رديِ عليها قولي موافقيِنْ 
ليلى : و أبويي ؟ وش بنقول ليه ؟!
ام ميرزا : هذا بعد تركيه عليي .. باكلمه بعد ما أكلم خالتشْ .. 
..,,..
ياسَمينْ خلاصْ حسمتْ موقفها ..
ام حسينْ : هاه يا بتيِ وش قلتي ؟ موافقة ؟ ترى الجماعة يستنو رد .. 
ياسمينْ علاها خجَل خصوصاً إنّ أخوها حسين قاعدْ وياهمْ
حسيِنْ قال يطمنّها : ترى سئلت عنه .. حتى في شغله .. و الكل يمدحه و يمدح أخلاقه .. بقى رايش يا خية ؟!
.. شجعّها كلام أخوها .. و رّيحها .. 
ياسمينْ بخجل ما قدرت تخفيه : موافقَةَ ..
أم حسينْ زغرطتْ .. 
حسينْ مبتسم : الله يوفقكم و يتمم ليكم بخير
..,,..
ام السيِد
دق التلفَوْن  .. أم ميرزا مِتصلةَ
رّدت أم السيِد .. و بعد السَؤال عن الحَالْ ..
ام ميرزا : بصراحة ياخية اني متصلة ابغى اقولشْ حاجة بس مفتشلة منشْ ..
ام السيِد : لا تفتشلي ولا شي يا خية .. قوليِ ..
ام ميرزا خيفة ما تمشي الخرطة  : بتي ليلى ..
ام السيِد : وش فيها ليلى ؟
ام ميرزا بِحزن مصطنع : صار ليها فترة كِله تعبانة و تِحلم بكوابيسْ .. تقعد مختلعة .. تشاهق من الخوفْ .. عاد اني يا خية خفت عليها .. ووديتها حق المرأة الي تقرأ .. و قالتْ ليي إنّ بتيِ مسحورةَ
ام السيِد : يادافع البلاءْ يالله ..
ام ميرزا : أي ياخيةَ .. و ما ينفكْ إلا إذا فكينا خطوبتها من ولد خالتها .. ( و قعدت تسوي روحها تصيح ) والله حالها معور قلبي يا خية .. لو تشَوفيها أنحلتْ .. صارت جِلد على عظم .. 
ام السيِد ( مسكينة صدّقتْ ) :  ياعلي .. 
ام ميرزا : عذريني يا خية ما أقدر اشوف بتي تضيع مني .. خلونا نفك هالخطوبة .. و كِل واحد الله يرزقه .. 
ام السيِد : خل اقول لهِشام أول يا خية .. ما أقدر اقول لشْ فكيها .. و هو ما يدريِ ..
أم ميرزا : خلاص يا خية علميه .. و نسئلشْ الدعاءْ ..
ام السيد : الله يفرّج عنها ياربَّ ..
..,,..
اتصلتْ أم حسَيِنْ لأم جَواد و بلّغتها بالموافقةَ
و قالتْ ليها إنها بتبلغْ جَواد بهالخبر السعَيِد و بيحددوا يوم التحاليل و بتتصل تبلغهم ..
فاطمة و هي تصفق : أقبلتْ يا حلاها شمس القماري .. و العذارى شموعٍ من حواليها .. 
و إيمان تعاونها و تطبل على كرتون النشافْ ..
و ياسمينْ من الحياءْ ودها تقوم تفغصهَمْ 
...,,...
قالتْ ليه أمه .. صدمته ما كانتْ اكبر من فرحته ..
حاول قد ما يقدر يخفي إبتسامته و يسَويِ نفسه زعَلانْ
و هو وده يقوم يرقص من الفَرحْ .. أخيراً أنفك رباطه ببنت خالته .. و الأحلى إنه ماله شغل بالموضوع .. جت منهم مو منه ..
ام السيِد : زعلانْ يا ولديِ ؟!
هِِشام : لاوه أزعل أماه .. مو من رزقيِ .. 
ام السيد : من بكرى بطلع أني و أختك هاشمية ندور لك زينة البنات كِلها .. و لا يهمكْ يا خلف شبديِ ..
هِشام : ما أبغاشْ تدوري أماه ..
ام السيِد : يؤ إيلاوه ؟! ياولديِ منت اول واحد ما يتوفق بخطوبته .. واجد الي قبلك يا خلف شبدي .. 
أمه كانت مفكرتنه ما يبغى يخطبْ خير شر .. ما تدريِ إنّ براسه وحدةَ .. مو أي وحدةَ .. ياسمينْ ..!
هِشام : لا أماه مو قصَدي كِذا .. قصديِ أنا براسي وحدةَ ..
ام السيِد : منهي يا ولدَيِ ؟!
هِِشام : ياسمَينْ ..
أم السيد فهمتْ سببْ ضيقه كِل الأيام الي راحتْ : و دامك تبغاها يا ولدي إيلاوه ما قلت من قبلْ ..
هِشام و عيونه تلمع من الفرحْ : ما أدريِ .. وش رايشْ يام السيِد ؟!
ام السيِد : وي .. ياسمينْ زينة البنات .. خلف شبَديِ .. هادية و حيية ( تستحي ) عارفينها و عارفتنا وين بلقى احسنْ مِنها .. خليني بس أكلم أختك هاشمية و نروح بيتهم نخطبها
هِِشام و هو يبَوْس إيد امه : الله يخليش ليي يالغاليةَ 
ام السيِد بإبتسامة : و لا منك يا نور عيني ..
..,,..
أم ميرزا كلّمت أبو ميرزا .. فهمته إنّ ولد أختها هوّن ما يبغى بتها .. ولا يروح يكلّم هِشام ولا يسَوي نفسه يحرّج على بته .. خصوصاً إنّ الله عوّضها عن كسيرتها و تقدموا ليها ناسْ احسن من ود ختها .. 
و أبو ميرزا طاوعها و سكتْ ..
..,,..
بيِوْم ثَانيِ
اليِوْم بتروح ويا جَواد و أمها .. علشانْ التحاليلْ ..
تكَذب لو تقول فرحانة .. تمنتْ هاليوم يجي و يكونْ هِِشام مكانْ جواد .. بس على الأقل ما هي حزينةَ ..!
طول ما هيّ في السَيِارةَ .. تحَاول تِلمحْ وجهه .. و ما فلحتْ .. بس من كلامه .. أستنتجتْ إنه يستحي مرّه ..!
..,,..
باللَيِلْ 
هاشمية : عجل طلعنا نِحبْ خوكْ ؟!
هِشام مستحيِ .. و بس يبتسمْ ..
ام السيِد : بُكرى نروح نخطبها من أهلها .. و ما ظنتي أم حسين تردنا .. 
هِشام : زين اتصَلوا الحينْ ؟ بس مهدوا للموضوعْ .. يعني قولوا بكرى بنزوركم .. اخاف بكرى عندهم طلعة و الا شي
هاشمية : اماااااه أخويي مستعجل ( و تضحك )
زينبْ من أول ما دريت إنّ الخطَوبة أنفكّتْ و هي ماليها خِلقْ .. كذا مرّه حاولت تتصل بليلى تشوف وش السالفة بس هي تطنشها و لا ترد بأمر من خالتها أم ميرزا .. لذلك هوّنتْ و ما قامتْ تدق لما حسّت إنها تتهرّبْ منها و سكتتْ .. بس لمّا دريت إن هِشام ناويِ يخطب ياسمينْ الي ما أرتاحتْ ليها .. شبّت .. بس من داخلها .. لأن تدريِ إنّ رايها ما بيغيّر شيءْ دام امها ام السيِد فرحانة لإختيار أخوها هِشام .. 
زينبْ : ما شفناك أستعجلتْ بالأول .. غير كنا نِدفك دفاف علشان تخطب و تفرّحنا .. 
هِشام حس بضيقْ أختها : الوضعْ أختلفْ عِنديِ ..!
ام السيِد : خلاصْ الحينْ بتصّل باشوفهمْ ..
أخذت التلفَوْن و دّقتْ .. وهو دقّاتْ قلبه تزيِد ..!
رّدت أم حسينْ و هلّت و رّحبتْ بأم السيِد ..
ام حسينْ و بصوتها طاغية الفرحةَ : بابشرش بشارة يا أم السيِد 
ام السيِد : بشرّينا ..
ام حسينْ : ياسمينْ أنخطبتْ .. 
ام السيِد تغيّرت ملامحها .. و دق الخوف بقلبه ..
ام السيِد : اها .. الله يباركْ ليها .. متى ؟!
ام حسين : قبل يومينْ .. 
ام السيِد : الله يتمم ليها بخير ياربَّ .. سلمي عليها و باركي ليها .. يالله مع السلامة
لمّا سمع أمه تقول ( سلمي عليها و باركي ليها ) حسّ قلبه وقفْ .. 
قعد يناظر أمه .. ينتظرها تتكلم .. و هي كانت تناظرهْ بأسفْ
هاشمية : اماه وش فيش ؟ وش قالت لش أم حسينْ ؟
ام السيِد : تقول ياسمينْ انخطبتْ 
هِشام حسّ الدِنيا تدور فيه .. يحسْ نفسه يختنقْ .. ياسمينْ أنخطبتْ !!! 
توها أم السيِد بتتكلم .. قام هِشام و طلعْ .. يبغى يشكي أوجاعه بعيد عنهمْ .. ما يبغاهم يشوفوا دموعه .. و ضعفه .. 
زينبْ آلمها حال أخوها .. صحيح ما كانت تبغى ياسمينْ .. بس  أبداً ما كانتْ تتمنى ينكسر قلب أخوها ..
..,,..
ركبْ سيِارته .. و بسرعة ( أنطلقْ ).. ما يَدريِ وين يَروْح .. و لا لمنْ ؟!
كِل الي يدريِ عنه إنّ قلبه ( أنحرقْ ) ..!
..,,..
جَواد بواسطته قدر يطلّع التحالَيِل .. و طلعتْ إيجابيةَ
و حدّدوا موعَدْ العقَدْ ..!
يِاسَمينْ من كم يوم و هي تِحسْ بضيقْ .. ضيِقْ هِشام و حسرته عليِها ..!
..,,..
أتصَلتْ أم حسَيِنْ على أم السيِد تَعزمها على العقَدْ
و وعدتها أم السيِد يجوا .. ما تبغى تكسر خاطر ياسمينْ بيوم فرحتها .. يكفي ولدها و كسرة خاطره ..!
متألمةَ لحاله .. ولو بإيدها شيءْ تقدر تسويه .. سوته ..!
هاشمية : أماه , بتخلي هِشام كِده ؟!
ام السيِد : ويش اسوي يا بتي .. كم مرة تكلمت وياه .. و هو يسمعني و ما يسمعنيِ .. قلبي معورني عليه .. 
هاشمية : بعمري ما شفت هِشام بهالضعفْ .. و لا بهالحال .... وينهُ هو الحينْ طالع ؟
ام السيِد : ما يطلع الا علشان الصلاة و مقاضي البيت .. و الا داكو قاعد يا بهالمجلس يا بغرفته ..
هاشمية : باروح ليه .. 
راحتْ المِجلسْ ما شافته .. ركبت فوق لغرفته  و طقتْ البابْ .. و دخلتْ ..
قاعدْ على سريِره .. الألم و الحسرةَ غطّتْ ملامحه ..
تقرّبت مِنه ..
هاشمية : هِشام ..
هِشام ناظرها .. 
هاشمية : مو زيِنْ الي تسَوْيه في روحكْ ياخويي .. ترى امي تصيح من حالكْ .. 
هِشام ساكتْ .. بس متألم لكلامها .. موته و لا دمعة أمه ..
هاشمية قعدت جنبه على السَريِر .. و بِكل حنانْ قالتها ..
هاشمية : صحيح إنكْ أكبَر مِنيِ .. بس بعمري ما حسيتْ بهالفرقْ .. كنت اعتبركْ أخويي الصغَيِر .. ولدَيِ .. هِشام أحسْ بكْ اني , و أحس بحسرتكْ و ما ألومكْ .. بس مو تسَويِ في نفسك كِده .. تعتزل الناسْ و تعتكف بغرفتك ويا الحسرة و الألم و الذكرياتْ .. ما هو حَلْ .. 
هِشام يسمعهَا .. 
هاشَميةَ : هِشام .. أنتَ أكثرْ واحد يعرف ربَّه و يؤمنْ إن هالدنيا تمشَيِ بحكمةَ من رب العباد .. و ما في شيء يصيِبْ الإنسانْ إلا خير له .. و إن الألم لا بُد يحويه أملْ .. بس حِنا ما نشَوْفه .. أو بمعنى اصحْ احِنا ما نحاول أدنى محاولة نشَوْفه .. يعمَينا الوجع .. و يضيِعْ الأمل ..! فكرّ بكلامي زين يا خوييِ .. 
قالتها و طلعتْ .. و تركته .. يفكّر بكلامها .. حتى عرفْ المقصَدْ
و هتف بداخل أعماقه : صادقة يا خية .. كِل ألم يحوي أمل ..!
أخذ مفاتيحْ سيارته .. و طلعْ ..!
سمعتْ أم السيِد صوت تسكير باب البيتْ
ام السيِد : طلع اخووش ؟
هاشمية مبتسمة : إيه ..
..,,..
جاءْ اليِوْم المَوْعَودْ 
يوْم عقَدْ ياسَمينْ على جَوْاد 
ياسمينْ كانت تبغاهْ عقد بدونْ حفلة .. ماليها خِلق هيصة ..!
بس عشَاءْ يِضُمّ اهلها و الي تحبهم و يعزّوا عليِها ..
العروسْ بالعَادةَ تفكر بخطيبها هالليلة .. كيف بيشوفها .. و هل بتعجبه و الا لا ؟! و هي كِل تفكيرها محصور بهشام .. غصباً عليِها .. تحبه .. حاولت تنساهْ .. بس ما قدرتْ .. 
تِحسْ بالذنبْ .. و إنها بتظلمْ جواد .. بس ماليها إلاّ تدعَيِ ربَّها يساعدها و تنسى ..!
تعدّلتْ و نزَلتْ .. قعدت ويا أهلها .. تتنظر الشيخْ يجي و يعقد .. أستغربتْ أهل جَواد ما جو للحينْ ..!
ياسمينْ : أماه وينهم أهل جَواد ؟ إيلاويش ما جوا للحينْ ؟
ام حسيِنْ مبتسمة و فرحانة : توهم متصلينْ .. شوي و بيجوا ..
و بينما هي قاعدةَ تسَولف مع خواتها .. و بت عمّها .. و بعضْ صديقاتْ الطَفولةَ ..
دخلوا .. ام السيِد و بناتها .. هاشمية و زينبْ .. 
فرحتْ لما شافتهم .. و قامتْ تسلّم عليهم .. 
ام السيِد بفرحة لياسمينْ : الله يبارك لش يا غناتيِ 
ياسمينْ : يبارك بعمرشْ يا ام السيِد 
هاشمية و هي تحضن و تبوس ياسمينْ : الله يتمم لش بخير يالغالية  .. على البركة 
ياسمينْ : الله يبارك فيش أم زهراءْ
أنحنت ياسمينْ تبوسْ زهور .. الي عطتها وردةَ و باركت ليهاا ..
و جاءْ دور زينبْ ..
زينبْ و هي تحضنْ ياسمينْ : على البركةَ ياسمينْ 
ياسمينْ ببتسامة : الله يبارك فيش 
قعَدوا ..!
و هي تفكّر .. أكيد الحين هِشام ويا الرجَالْ .. حسّت بحنينْ جارفْ .. ودها لو تشَوفه .. بس أستغفرتْ ربَّها .. خلاص بعد شَوْيِ بتكَونْ حليلة غيِره ..!
سَمعوا .. صوت تنحنحْ .. صوت حسيِنْ .. 
حسينْ ينادي : خية ياسمينْ 
ياسمينْ قامت تشوف اخوها وش يبغى : آمر خوكْ
حسينْ : المُعرسْ يبغى يشَوفشْ ..
ياسمينْ أنصدمتْ : بعدنا ما نعقدْ .. 
حسينْ : وش درّاني عنه .. يقول يبغى يشوفش الشوفة الشَرعيةَ
ياسمين خافتْ ..
جت أم حسَيِنْ تستفهم وش صاير و قال ليها حسينْ السالفة ..
ام حسينْ : حقه يا بتي .. دِخليِ 
ياسمينْ  وهي تأشر على ثيابها  : أدخل كِده ..
حسين : لا طبعاً , روحي البسي عباتش و أتحجبي و تعاليِ .. دانا أستناشْ ..
ركبتْ غرفتها علشان تتحجّبْ .. و هي تتحرطم .. كان قالوا من أول ..! 
مسحت مكياجها .. لبست عباتها .. و تحجّبت و نزلتْ .. الكِل يناظرها .. الكِل فرحان .. إلاّ هيّ ..!
حسينْ و هو واقف على باب المِجلسْ : تفضلي خيةَ 
ترجفْ .. خايفةَ .. ما قدرتْ تحرّك رجولها و تِدخل ..
ام حسينْ و هي واقفة وراها : دِخلي يا بتي .. الرّجال يستنى .. غير دقيقة بيشوفش بسْ ..
تقدّمت و خوفها يسبقها .. و يقيّد خطواتها .. و دخلتْ .. وقفت على البابْ .. و عيونها ما تشَوْف غير الأرضْ ..

( يتبعْ )

----------


## هجـــღـــير

بطتْ جبد أخوها و قام دفاها شَوْيِ و دخلّها .. قعدتْ على الكنبةَ .. و عيونها لا زالتْ ما تشَوْف غير الأرضْ ..
تِحسْ عيونه عليِها .. تبغى ترفع راسها مي قادَرةَ ..
لحظةَ .. لفتْ نظرها شيءْ .. نِعال الرجَالْ ..!!
تعرفه مو غَريِبْ عليِها .. شيفتنه من قبَلْ .. 
رفعتْ راسها شَويِ شويِ .. لينْ طاحتْ عيونها بعيونه ..
ياسمينْ بصرخة : هِشاااام
هِشام إبتسامة عريِضة أنرسمتْ على وجهه
ياسمينْ مستغربة و مليون الف سؤال براسها : وش الي جابك هِنا ؟
هِشام يتمسخر : جاي اشوفش للمعرسْ .. يثق بذوقي ..!
ياسمينْ ناظرتْ أخوهَا بنظراتْ تستفهم .. وش الي قاعَدْ يصَيِر .. !!!!!
حسَيِنْ : خية , هِشام جاءْ و طلبش منيِ .. 
ياسمينْ بوسَط حيِرتها .. دمعّتْ عيونَها .. و طلعتْ من المِجلسْ .. لحقتها أمها ..
و هِشام دقّ الخوف بقلبه ..!
ركبتْ غُرفتها .. و قعدت تصَيِح .. جت ليها أم حسينْ .. قعدت جنبها .. و ربّتت عليها بحنَانْ ..
ام حسين : إيلاويشْ تصيحي غناتي ؟ هِشام يبغاشْ ..
ياسمينْ : إيلاويش ما قلتوا ليي .. و جواد وينه ؟! وش صار علمينيْ ..
ام حسَيِنْ : كل الي اعرفه .. إنّ هِشام جاءْ ويا جَواد يخطبشْ .. و على سالفة ما علّمناشْ .. هدا انتينْ عرفتيِ ..
ياسمينْ ساكتة .. و عيونها تجري دموعها .. 
ام حسَيِن : ياسمينْ تبغي هِشام ؟ ترى أمه و خواته جايينْ يبغوا ردشْ .. 
ياسمينْ من بينْ الدمَوع و مع حيرتها بلي صار .. أبتسمتْ .. إيه فرحَانةَ .. 
من بسمَتها عرفتْ امها الجَوابْ ..!
..,,..
هِشام بعدْ ما كلّمته أخته .. و قعد يفكّر بكلامها .. طلعْ و راح لجواد بنفسه .. و كلّمه .. حكى له الموضوع كِله .. و بيّن له حقيقة مشاعره لياسمينْ .. جَواد طلعْ متفّهم و إنسانْ راقَيِ بتفكيره .. ساندْ هِشام .. و راح وياه بنفس الليلة يخطبوا ياسمينْ لهشام ..!
جَوْاد توّلى تبليغ أهله بلي صَار .. شرح ليهم الوْضع .. أم جَواد حزّ بخاطرها .. خصوصاً إنّ ياسمينْ عجبتها مرّه .. بس جَوْاد فهمّها إن فيه بناتْ مِثل ياسمينْ و بطيبة ياسمينْ بعدْ ..! 
بعدْ إسبَوْع ..
اليِوْم عقدْ القمَريِنْ .. 
الكِل فرحانْ .. حتى الوردْ فرحانْ .. لأحلى عِرسانْ ..!
السيد هِشام و ياسمينْ 
عقدْ الشَيِخْ .. و حانْ الوقتْ .. بيِشوفها هِشام بلا مشمر بلا حجابْ .. خلاصْ اليِوم صارتْ مرته ..!
دخلتْ المِجلسْ وسط زغاريط الأهل .. و بجنبهْ قعدتْ ..
بِكل حنانْ و محبةَ ناظرها .. ! 
راخية راسَها .. مستحيةَ ..!
مدّ إيده و رفع راسها له .. حطْ عيونه بعيونها .. و سئلها ..
هِشام : انتين الي بقتي مفتاح سيارتي داك اليوم ؟!
ياسمينْ فقعتها ضحكَةَ .. و ضحكْ وياها ..!
ياسمينْ و عيونها بعيونه : إيه , اني الي بقته .. ما كنتْ أبغاك توصلها .. ما كنت أبغاك تكَوْن وياها .. أغارْ عليِكْ .. حتى الزلاطة اني الي حطيت فيها سُكّر ..
هِشام و هو يضحك : بعد .. طلّعي باقي الفضايحْ 
ياسمينْ بحياءْ  : بس هدولا ..!
هِشام و عيونه غاصتْ بعيونها : تدري ياسمينْ 
ياسمينْ : ويشَو ؟
هِشام : إني أحبشْ 
ذآبتْ بمكانها ..  و تلّوْن وجهها .. 
و هو كمّل ..
هِشام : إيه أحبشْ .. مِتْ من القهر و الحسرةَ لما دريت إنشْ انخطبتيِ .. فكرة انش تكوني لغيريِ جننتنيِ .. فوق جنونيِ بش ..!
ياسمينْ و أختلطتْ نظرة الحُب بعيونها بحِزنْ : و تدَريِ إنكْ برغبتك ببنت خالتكْ .. آلمتنيِ .. آلمنيِ اكثر تجاهُلكْ ليي ..
هِشام : و سوءْ ظنش  بي بعد آلمنيِ يا ياسمينْ .. أنتِ طِفلةَ .. طِفلتيِ يا ياسمينْ .. موتي ولا أكون سبب بأذيتشْ ..!
ياسمينْ : هِشام سامحنيِ ..
هِشام  : أنا و قلبيِ سامحناشْ ..!
دخلتْ عليهم هاشمية ..
هاشمية : ما شبعتوا مغازل له .. يالله نبغى نصور ..
زينبْ  وهي ترّفعْ حواجبها : يالله خوكْ .. نبغى رومانسية 
هِشام ضحكْ ..!
هاشمية : يالله خوك له ..
تقرّبْ هِشام مِنها .. مسكْ راسها بحنانْ .. و باسها بجبينها ..!
هاشمية : يالله زينبْ اعطيه الشبكةَ ..
ام السيِد كانت تناظرهمْ و هي تصيح .. من الفرحةَ .. جنبها ام حسينْ .. 
و خواتْ ياسمينْ و بت عمها وراهمْ ..
لبّسها العِقدْ .. و قبل لا يتفاسح عنها .. همسْ بإذنها ..
( الله لا يحَرمنيِ مِنشْ )
..,,..
سالم عقد على ليلى
و من عقَدهمْ .. المصَايبْ ما فارقت سالمْ .. و الخسَاير ..!
و طلّقها .. و سبحانَ الله بطلاقه مِنها .. تبدّلتْ حياته .. حتى خساير مصنعهم تعوّضتْ ..!
عِقابْ لليلى .. النحسْ بِكل خطوبة .. لتسخّطها على قضاءْ الله  سبحانه و جشعها ..!
..,,..
قبل لا انسى ..
جَوادْ خطبْ صفيّة ..
و ياسمينْ هي الي دلّتهم عليِها ..
..,,..
( أنتهتْ )

كلمتي :
معَ ياسمينْ و هِشام كانتْ لي أروع اللحظاتْ ..
وجدتُ  بياسمينْ مشاعريِ .. و بهشام حُلميّ الضائع ..!
كُليِ أمل أن تكونَ هذه المتواضعة قد حازت ولو القليل من إعجابكمْ
جُلّ شُكَريِ .. و جُلّ إحترامي و تقديريِ لُكلِ من تابعنيِ و أسعدني بحروفه ..
و كذلك من تابعني خلفَ الكواليسْ .. لكم من اعماقِ قلبي كُل الشُكر يا أحبه ..
سأشتاقكمْ كثيراً ..  :sad2: 
بإنتظارِ إنتقاداتكم و آرائكم .. ولا تحرمونيِ دعائكم بالخير و بقضاءْ الحوائج ..
( يوم السبتْ ماشية الرياضْ .. ببتدي إختباراتْ .. هالله هالله بالدُعاءْ )
 :toung: 

أختكم المُحبة لكم : هجير

----------


## أُخرىْ

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآه..<<< تنهيدة راحه وفرح ووووو...........الخ*
*ترى بطني يألمني من كِثر ماتأثرت بالحدث..وتفاصيله..*
*وفكي يألمني من كِثر ماتبسمت :)..جد جد فرحااانه*
*الله يديم السعاده علي وعليش يارب..*
*امم بنعلق على ليلوه..(( الله يمهل ولا يهمل ..))>> لو هي تعقل هاالليلى  امها تزيدها..*
*هشووم ..صج دافع عن حُبه..تدرين لما قالوا لها تدخل عالمعرس..قلت : اكيد مابترضى , وبيعصبوا اهله..وكيف يبغى يشوفها واهله وينهم..*
*ههه بس طلع روميو..اللي داخل هههه..*
*أهم شي اعترفت بفضايحها..واهم شي..زينب حبيتها على نهاية البارت*
*جد جد.. وجد الجد..مو عااارفه اعلق..*
*بس الاكيد اني فرحانه..مشكووره عالبارت الله يوفقش بدراستك..*
*وطول حياتك..وتتحقق امانيش وتنقضي حوائجك..*
*مشكوووره مليون ولا توفي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

يااقلبي ينطط من الفرحة والله
ههههههههههههههههه
واخيرا" هشام صار لياسمين وياسمين لهشام
مو مصدقه والله بعد الرعب الي عشته من الي اسمه جواااد
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ليلووه تستاهل كل الي يصير ليها والحمدلله يوم تخلص منها سالم كان بيروح فيها الرجال من وراها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حبيبتي هجوووره تسلمين والله على هالنهااية الحلوووة الي فرحتني وصيحتني في نفس الوقت 
ولاعاد يوم يقول ليها احبش حسيته قالها من قلب ياااااعمري اني <<<< ماكأنها معرسه
ههههههههههههههه
مشكورة  حبيبتي ويالله بعد الإمتحانات نبي قصة جديده 
وربي يوفقش في امتحاناتش وييسرها آآآمين يااارب

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو هجير* 
*الصراحة عجبتني النهاية* 
*وناااااااااسة هشام اخذ ياسمين* 
*وليلى احسن طلقها سالم*
*الله يوفقك ويوفقنا انشاء الله* 
*في الا متحانات* 
*يلا ننتظر قصة جديدة في الاجازة*

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحب مقطوعة موسيقية تتناغم فيها الأوتار لتنسج لحنا دافئا من قلب الحبيبين .. 
وأنا هنا أحاول أن أسترجع ألحانا وكلمات لامست مشاعرنا وعبرت عن حالات
مررنا بها أو عشناها مع من نحب..

إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لاشيءالحـــــــــب
تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسيةالباردة
لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئةتجربة إنسانيةمعقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد منجديد
هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة
من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع
بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليوميالفضيع
وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذبوالتصنع والكبرياء.
الحب..هو ذلك الشعور الخفى  الذى يتجول فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا
عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب  الأحساس ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغماعنك
داخل تجا ويف القلب....ليمتلك  الروح والوجدان... ليسطر على كل كيان الأنسان

هجير
إبدعتي غاليتي 
قصتك رائعة وتدل على حسك المرهف
قصة عشنا معها وتابعناها بشغف جميلة جداً 
عشنا مع أبطالها يوم بيوم ولحظة بلحظة  
ننتظر جديدك بعد أمتحاناتك قصة جديدة ها بشرط نبغاها طويلة

الله يوفقك حبيبتي في امتحاناتك وتجيبي معدل ها مايقل 75\4

تحياتي القلبية لك عزيزتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


لمعة تحوم حول محاجري....لابل دمعة ..

دمعة فرح....دمعة تعلقي بهذا المكان ...

دمعة تقمص قلبي لشخصيات هذه الرائعة ...


دمعة وداع لهذا المُتصفح الغالي ...

تعلقت بالجميع ...

وتعايشت معهم ..وبأحاسيسهم قرأت ... بكيت ....ضحكت ...

تألمت .............عشت غربة مع ياسمين ...

أذهلتني رجولة السيد وقوة صبره ... وتحمله للمسؤولية ..


تصدع قلبي لحزن أم حسين ...


اكتسبت العطف مع أم السيد ......

تذمرتُ من أفعال أم ميرزا وابنتها .......والحمد لله لابد أن ينالوا جزاءهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة ..




سعيدة جداً لهذه النهاية ....

سعيدة لأجل شهامة جواد ...

سعيدة لصفية البنت البسيطة الصابرة المُبتسمة في وجه الحياة ...

التي جزاها الله تعالى مثوبة لأعمالها ...ولصبرها خيراً....


سعيدة لياسمين الطفلة ....سعيدة لكونها من نصيب هشام ..

راق لي عتابهم الأخير .....   :)



لاأنسى أنني تفاجئت وبقوة ..وانصدمت كما ياسمين ...عندما رأت السيد هشام ....:)



حبيبتي هجير...

إن قلت مُبدعة ..فأنقص من حقكِ الكثير......

فماذا عساي أن أقول أيتها الأخت العزيزة ..مااذا أقول يابنت البلد الغالي ....


شكراً من القلب لهذه المساحة التي اتحتيها لقلبي.....

شكراً من القلب لهذه الرائعة ياأيتها الرائعة أنتِ..


دعائي أهبكِ إياه.... 

موفقة في دراستكِ ..محروسة بعين الله وآياته ..

مقضية حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...

إلى لقاء قريب بإذن العلي القدير.......


عين الله ترعاكِ أينما كنتِ

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

احدااث رائعه

تسلمي 

غاليتي هجيررر 

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي على الروايه 

كانت نهايه رائع جداا

يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك في حياتك 

استمري في هذا المجال

سنشتاق الى هذا الملتقه والى قلمك الرائع 

تحياتي 
سفيره الاحلام

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
سعيده وفرحانه ولكني في نفس الوقت حزينه لاني سوف افارق هذا المكان 
والاشخاص الذين عشت معهم كل اللحظات في هذه الروايه المبدعه 
وبكل ما حوته من الألم و الأمل 
والمفاجئات في هذا الجزء لم نكن نتوقعها ابداً كما ياسمين تفاجئات بوجود هشام مكان جواد نحن ايضاً تفاجئانه 
ولم نتوقعه ايضاً كنت اقول انشاء الله اتصير حاجه وما يعقد عليها  بس كدا ولا احلى استانست اليهم مرررررررره  :bigsmile: 
الله يسعدهم ويهنيهم انشاء الله 
وليلوه و امها  طلعو هم سبب المصايب واخذاو جزاهم خخخخخخخخخ
وصفيه الله يهنيها وي جواد تستاهل هالبنيه بعد 
نهايه سعيده وحليوه مرررررررررررررررررره فرحتينه وياهم والله
تسلمي عزيزتي هجير على هذه الروايه الرررررررررررررررررررررائعه 
وبانتظار روايتكِ الجديده بس مو تروحي الرياض وتنسينه ترى ننتظرك بشوق 
والله يوفقش انشاء الله في امتخاناتش بحق محمد وآل محمد ويرجعش الينه بالسلامه 
 موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير 
ودمتي بحفظ الباري عز وجل 
تقبلي فائق شكري وتقديري وتحياتي لكِ
اول دمعة :amuse:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*قصه كانت رااااائعه ومشووووقه*
*قرأتها بصمت .بضحك . بحب . بإهتمام*
*نهايه سعيدة للعاشقين اعجبتني بشششششششده*
*نتمنى نعيش قصة في النهاية سعيده مليئة بالحب* 
*اختيهجـــღـــير كل الشكر لكِ ع الكتابه الحلووة*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*اتمنى لكِ مستقبل مشرق كما تتمني*
*والله يوفقكِ بالامتحانات ويسهل لكِ الطريق*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تقبلي مروري 
*

----------


## مرت السيد

رائعه ومبدعه عزيزتي
فهنيئآ لهم هذا الحب وهذه التضحيات
لك مني خالص الشكر 
فااحتار ماذا اقدم لكي غاليتي 
كتابتك لهذه الروايه يدل على موهبتك الأدبيه في خط هذه 
الأحرف
في انتظار روايات اخرى ايتها المبدعه

----------


## كفن

*السيد هِشام* 

*كان شخصية بارزة جداً* 

*له أخلاق رائعه وأبرزها إنه حفظ الأمانه [ ياسمين ]*

*كان قاسي شويه وبارد بمشاعره في البدايه* 

*صبر على كل تصرف من ياسمين* 

*تحمل كل اللي صار لها* 

*وتألم على ألمها* 

*حبها وظل يكابر* 

*وفي النهاية تعب من كثر ما يكابر* 

*وإعترف بحبه لها* 

*والله رزقه اياها* 

*ويستاهل السيد* 


*..*
*ياسمين* 

*كل الأحداث كانت تقريباً تدور حولها* 

*كانت بما يسمى [ الشخصية الملك ] في القصه* 

*تعبت* 

*وتحملت كل ما حدث لها* 

*وأيقنت أن ذلك قضاء من رب العالمين* 

*وجدت في شخص ما الأمان بعد فقدانها للذاكره* 

*أصبحت متعلقه به وكأنها طفله له*

*أحبته ولم تنكر تلك المشاعر في داخلها* 

*صبرت على صده وتجاهله لها* 

*كانت تتمنى أن يكون لها* 

*وبالفعل* 

*الله أراد أن يكون لها* 

*وكانت تستاهل السيد بالفعل* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ*


*..*
*أم حسين* 

*الله يطول بعمرها ياارب* 

*كانت مثال للصبر ما شاء الله عليها* 

*صبرت لين ما ربي فرجها على المحنه اللي كانت فيها* 

*..*
*أم السيد* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ما شاء الله عليها* 

*تقبلت ياسمين بسعة صدر حبتها واعتبرتها بنتها* 

*وتحملت تشوف ولدها يتألم عشان ياسمين* 

*وصبرت على القضاء وحياة ولدها* 

*وتستاهل والله ياسمين تكون مرت ولدها* 

*..*
*زينب* 

*صج كانت نحيسة في البدايه* 

*أو نقول لأنها كانت تمشي مع ليلى وهواها* 

*لكن في النهاية تعدلت وصارت حرمه سنعه* 

*..*
*هاشمية (أم زهراء)*

*كانت الأخت المساندة لأخوها*

*في الرخاء والشده والحزن والفرح*

*تحملت إن ياسمين تكون معاها وهي ما تعرفها* 

*كل ذلك في سبيل مساعدة اخوها على حفظ هالبنت* 

*..*
*فاضل(أبو زهراء)*

*ما كان له دور كبير في القصة*

*بس يكفي إنه سمح للسيد والسيده انهم يضمون شخص غريب معاهم* 

*وتحمل وجودها رغم إنها كانت غريبه* 

*..*
*زهراء* 

*لها مكانة بقلبي هالصغيرونه* 

*كانت نقطة وصل بين الطرفين* 

*السيد & ياسمين*

*كانت تملي على ياسمين حياتها لما كانت معاهم* 

*..*
*باسم* 

*كان الصديق للسيد* 

*ومعينه على الغربه* 

*وحلوو إن السيد شكا له ما فيه قلبه عالنهايه* 

*..*
*ليلى* 

*حظها منسدح دايم* 

*رزقها إنها ما تتوفق في الخطوبه* 

*ورزقها إنها تتزوج سالم* 

*ورزقها إنها تتطلق منه* 

*هذا قدرها والله يوفقها* 

*..*
*أم ميرزا* 

*رغم نحاستها ورغم إن حياله* 

*إلا إن دعاويها كانت تعجبني* 

*دعاويها مألوفه وتطلع من قلب هههه*

*وتشوف اللحين طمعها وش سووا ببنتها* 

*..*
*أبو ميرزا* 

*كان دوره صغيير مره* 

*بس احسه ملعوب عليه ومسكين هع* 

*والسبب مرته*

*..*
*صفيه المحبوبه* 

*الله يسعدها ياارب* 

*هالشخصيه من البدايه عجبتني* 

*تحملت الحال اللي هم فيه*

*وربي عوضها* 

*وقولي لها يسلم عليكِ كفن ويقول تراه بيجيب مشامر لمرته* *وخيطيهم عشانه* 

*..*
*فاطمه* 

*تحملت مثل ما تحملوا أخوتها على فقد ياسمين* 

*كانت دايماً مسانده لأمها* 

*الله يوفقها ويسعدها* 

*..*
*إيمان* 

*كذلك الثانيه كانت واقفه مع امها واختها* 

*الله يوفقها ياارب* 

*..*
*حسين* 

*تحمل المحنة وحرقة القلب والألم*

*ووقف مع امه وقفة رجال* 

*ساندها ووقف جنبها طول فقدهم لياسمين*

*الله يوفقه ويزوجه ببنت خالته سكون*

*..*
*سكينه*

*كانت دايم مع بنت عمها ياسمين* 

*إكتشفت سر كان بقلب ياسمين* 

*وهو الحب* 

*الله يوفقها ويرزقها ولد خالتها* 

*..*
*أبو سعيد<< بائع الخضره* 

*الله يرزقه المال والحلال ياارب ويطول بعمره* 

*عليه مصطلحات تجنن* 

*..*
*وما أنسى* 

*سجاد ورمزي << أصحاب حسين*

*حوراء وحكيمة وسمر ومريم << اللي كانوا مع ياسمين بشقه*

*المشرفه << اللي كانت معاهم وتروح الرياض* 

*الدكتور إبراهيم << اللي ساعد السيد في إنه يتعرف على حالة ياسمين* 

*أم سكينه <<مرت عم ياسمين* 

*جعفر أبو صياح اللي ما يرضى يسكت << ولد فاطمة أخت ياسمين*

*محمد << أخو ياسمين* 

*الدكتور عماد << اللي عالج ياسمين* 

*سوسن << صاحبة ليلى* 

*أم جواد << جارة أم سكينة* 

*جواد << زوج صفيه* 

*وعماد << ولد عم السيد* 

*وإن شاء الله ما نسيت أحد من الشخصيات* 

*فقد كانوا لمسه في القصه أعطتها جمالاً* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وحبيت أقول لكِ يا هجوره* 

*كثر ما أنا حزنان عالقصه انها خلصت* 

*كثر ما أنا فرحان إن ياسمين صارت للسيد* 

*وإن صفيه القمر تزوجت جواد*

*والله طلع أجودي ورجال هالجواد وعرف يختار* 

*..*

*أما ياسمين عورت قلبي عالنهايه* 

*إن في بالها السيد وهي بتصير لغيره* 

*لكن اللي كاتبه ربي لازم يصير* 

*والحمد لله* 

*ربي كاتب لها السيد وصارت للسيد* 

*هههههه وعجبتني إنها إعترفت بفعايلها* 

*أما السيد طلع يعرف يتغزل [روميوو] << على قول خيتي أُخرىْ*

*الله يوفقهم ياارب ويتمم عليهم بخير وينور دربهم ويجيبوا لنا درزنين أولاد*

*..*

*لكِ* 

*كُنتِ بالفعل كاتبة* 

*وفيت بالكتابة* 

*لكِ باقة من الشكر والإمتنان*

*على ما بذلتيه من جهد في كتابة رائعه كهذه*

*ملئت وقت فراغي بالقراءه* 

*وأصبت في ذلك الشي* 

*فالقصه كانت بها مواقف وأحداث* 

*تؤثر في نفس الشخص وتبقى داخله* 

*شكراً لكِ بحجم السماء أُخيتي* 

*..*

*بارك الله فيكِ* 

*وجزاكِ ألف خير* 

*ووفقكِ في دراستكِ*

*وأسعدكِ طوال مسيرتك في هذه الحياه*

*وأتمنى أن أكون وفقت بردي الآن وردودي السابقة*

*فإني لا أعلم ماذا يوفيك من كلمات شكر فإعذريني*

*وقضى الله حوائجكِ بحق محمد وأهل بيته عليهم جميعاً أفضل الصلاة والسلام* 

*أخوكِ.. كفن*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــد*

*الحمدلله على هذا يوم*
*الله يبارك ليهم ويتمم عليهم على خير وصلاح*
*كلووووووووووووووش الف مبـــــــــ ياسمين+هشام ــــــــروكـــ*

*عقبال المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نهايه سعيده ومشاعر حلــــــــوه...*


*غاليتي هجيـــــر...*
*لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير على هيك مجهود*
*ماشاءالله عليكِ غناتييي*

*سلمت اناملك قلمكِ في غاية الروع والجمال..* 
*صادقة و ومعبرة..في غاية الاتقان..* 
*وفق الله وسدد على الخير خطاك.. أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق. ...*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*دمتي كما انتِ مميزه*

----------


## أميرة العشق

أني مآبرد بخليش تتحمسي لردي للقائانا القادم بإذن الله
موفقة بطتي ..|~

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآه..<<< تنهيدة راحه وفرح ووووو...........الخ*
> *ترى بطني يألمني من كِثر ماتأثرت بالحدث..وتفاصيله..*
> *وفكي يألمني من كِثر ماتبسمت :)..جد جد فرحااانه*
> *الله يديم السعاده علي وعليش يارب..*
> *امم بنعلق على ليلوه..(( الله يمهل ولا يهمل ..))>> لو هي تعقل هاالليلى امها تزيدها..*
> *هشووم ..صج دافع عن حُبه..تدرين لما قالوا لها تدخل عالمعرس..قلت : اكيد مابترضى , وبيعصبوا اهله..وكيف يبغى يشوفها واهله وينهم..*
> *ههه بس طلع روميو..اللي داخل هههه..*
> *أهم شي اعترفت بفضايحها..واهم شي..زينب حبيتها على نهاية البارت*
> *جد جد.. وجد الجد..مو عااارفه اعلق..*
> ...



  :embarrest: 
سَعيدةَ لأنكْ سعَيِدةَ 
مُتابعتَكْ و تفاعُلكْ .. كانْ لهم أثر كبير بنفسَيِ
قلبيِ يُجلّلُ قلبكِ بالدُعاءِ يا غَاليةَ
لكِ من ورودِ الياسمينْ أعطَرها

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> يااقلبي ينطط من الفرحة والله
> ههههههههههههههههه
> واخيرا" هشام صار لياسمين وياسمين لهشام
> مو مصدقه والله بعد الرعب الي عشته من الي اسمه جواااد
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ليلووه تستاهل كل الي يصير ليها والحمدلله يوم تخلص منها سالم كان بيروح فيها الرجال من وراها 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حبيبتي هجوووره تسلمين والله على هالنهااية الحلوووة الي فرحتني وصيحتني في نفس الوقت 
> ولاعاد يوم يقول ليها احبش حسيته قالها من قلب ياااااعمري اني <<<< ماكأنها معرسه
> ...



آدامَ الله سعَادتكِ يا غَاليةَ
بل انا من أشكُركِ مِنْ صميمِيِ على تشجيعكِ
و مُتابعتكْ
( و حرق أعصابشْ )
 :toung: 
حفظكِ المولى الكريم

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> *يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو هجير* 
> 
> *الصراحة عجبتني النهاية* 
> *وناااااااااسة هشام اخذ ياسمين* 
> *وليلى احسن طلقها سالم*
> *الله يوفقك ويوفقنا انشاء الله* 
> *في الا متحانات* 
> 
> *يلا ننتظر قصة جديدة في الاجازة*



 :embarrest: 
سَلّمكِ المولى 
وافِرُ الشُكَرِ على مُتابعتَكِ الرائعَةَ معَيِ
دُمتَيِ يا غاليةَ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحب مقطوعة موسيقية تتناغم فيها الأوتار لتنسج لحنا دافئا من قلب الحبيبين .. 
> وأنا هنا أحاول أن أسترجع ألحانا وكلمات لامست مشاعرنا وعبرت عن حالات
> مررنا بها أو عشناها مع من نحب..
> 
> إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لاشيءالحـــــــــب
> تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسيةالباردة
> لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئةتجربة إنسانيةمعقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
> ...



رائعُ .. و شدّنيِ ما سطرّته أناملكِ بحقِ
الحُبْ ..!
لا شيءَ كالحُبْ .. فِعلاً ..!
لكِ يا غاليةَ منيِ كُل الشُكر و الدُعاءْ
أسعدكِ الله كما أسعدتنيِ
 :embarrest:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
> 
> لمعة تحوم حول محاجري....لابل دمعة .. 
> دمعة فرح....دمعة تعلقي بهذا المكان ... 
> دمعة تقمص قلبي لشخصيات هذه الرائعة ... 
> 
> دمعة وداع لهذا المُتصفح الغالي ... 
> تعلقت بالجميع ... 
> وتعايشت معهم ..وبأحاسيسهم قرأت ... بكيت ....ضحكت ... 
> ...



 يشهَدُ الله أنّ إبداعنا أمام إبداعكمْ 
ذرّة ..!
مُشرفتنا المتألقةَ 
كُنتِ بحقْ مُتابعةَ .. مُتفاعلةَ ..
أستنشقتُ من عبيرِ حروفكِ ما أسَعدني دوماً
فأسعدكِ الله في الدارينْ
 :embarrest:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> احدااث رائعه 
> تسلمي  
> غاليتي هجيررر  
> اشكرك من اعماق قلبي على الروايه  
> كانت نهايه رائع جداا 
> يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك في حياتك  
> استمري في هذا المجال 
> سنشتاق الى هذا الملتقه والى قلمك الرائع  
> تحياتي 
> ...



 وردةً نديةَ تُداعِبُ قلبيِ
هكذا أستشعرتُ حروفكِ ..!
لكِ مني أعطرَ الورودْ
حفظكِ المولى يا غاليةَ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> سعيده وفرحانه ولكني في نفس الوقت حزينه لاني سوف افارق هذا المكان 
> والاشخاص الذين عشت معهم كل اللحظات في هذه الروايه المبدعه 
> وبكل ما حوته من الألم و الأمل 
> والمفاجئات في هذا الجزء لم نكن نتوقعها ابداً كما ياسمين تفاجئات بوجود هشام مكان جواد نحن ايضاً تفاجئانه 
> ولم نتوقعه ايضاً كنت اقول انشاء الله اتصير حاجه وما يعقد عليها بس كدا ولا احلى استانست اليهم مرررررررره 
> الله يسعدهم ويهنيهم انشاء الله 
> وليلوه و امها طلعو هم سبب المصايب واخذاو جزاهم خخخخخخخخخ
> ...



 لا حُزنَ يا غاليةَ 
جعلَ المولى حياتكِ أفراحٌ بأفراحْ ..
لنْ أنسَاكمْ و إذا شاءَ الربَّ
نلتقيِ في رائعةَ أخرى .. أنتم قُرائها و نُقادها
سلّمكِ الربَّ تعالى

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *قصه كانت رااااائعه ومشووووقه*
> *قرأتها بصمت .بضحك . بحب . بإهتمام*
> *نهايه سعيدة للعاشقين اعجبتني بشششششششده*
> *نتمنى نعيش قصة في النهاية سعيده مليئة بالحب* 
> *اختيهجـــღـــير كل الشكر لكِ ع الكتابه الحلووة*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> *اتمنى لكِ مستقبل مشرق كما تتمني*
> *والله يوفقكِ بالامتحانات ويسهل لكِ الطريق*
> ...



حروفكم تعني ليّ الكثَيِر 
بسعاَدةَ أقرأُهـا
أسعدكم الله بما تتمنينَ يا غاليةَ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> رائعه ومبدعه عزيزتي
> فهنيئآ لهم هذا الحب وهذه التضحيات
> لك مني خالص الشكر 
> فااحتار ماذا اقدم لكي غاليتي 
> كتابتك لهذه الروايه يدل على موهبتك الأدبيه في خط هذه 
> الأحرف
> في انتظار روايات اخرى ايتها المبدعه



إسمكِ لطالما شدّنيِ
لأنه أرتبطْ بالسَادةَ ..
فهنيئاً لكِ
و هنيئاً لي بِمُتابعتكِ يا غاليةَ
حفظكِ المولى بحفظه

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> *لكِ* 
> 
> *كُنتِ بالفعل كاتبة* 
> 
> *وفيت بالكتابة* 
> 
> *لكِ باقة من الشكر والإمتنان*
> 
> *على ما بذلتيه من جهد في كتابة رائعه كهذه*
> ...



ترانَيِ أحُلقُ بالسمَاءْ عِندَ قراءةِ تعليقكمْ
على ما أكتبْ ..
أحلّقُ سعادةً و فخراً و شرفاً بِكمْ ..
( صفية تقولك جيب المشامر و إذا تبغى بعد ترى صارت تبيع دلغةَ  :toung:  )
دُعائيِ بالخير و السعادةَ يحفكم أخيِ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــد*
> 
> *الحمدلله على هذا يوم*
> *الله يبارك ليهم ويتمم عليهم على خير وصلاح*
> *كلووووووووووووووش الف مبـــــــــ ياسمين+هشام ــــــــروكـــ*
> 
> *عقبال المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
> *نهايه سعيده ومشاعر حلــــــــوه...*
> 
> ...



 
بل الشُكَرِ لكِ يا غاليةَ
لطالما أسعدتنيِ حروفكِ .. حتى أصبحتُ أفتقدها
لكِ من قلبيِ دُعاءٌ بالخيرْ و السعادةَ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> أني مآبرد بخليش تتحمسي لردي للقائانا القادم بإذن الله
> موفقة بطتي ..|~



متى هاللقاءْ بعد ؟!
تقولي منتينْ جاية هالسبَوْع
 :huh: 
إذاً سأحتفظ بكلماتِ شُكريِ 
حتى أنالَ ( تقييمكِ ) 
 :amuse:

----------


## أمل وألم

مشكورة هجير على الروايه
روايه غايه في الروعة تدري اول موضوع قرات في المنتدى
تسلم ايدك وننتظر جديدك

----------


## الجعفرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهرااااااااائعة انتِ ياهجير في ابداعكِسلمت  يمناك بصراحة نهاية حلوةاول ماشفت حسين جاي يقول ان المعرس يبغى يشوفها انقهرت بس بعدين استانست يوم طلع المعرس السيد هشام مشكوره على الحركتات الحلوووووووووووووة الله يعطيكِ الف عافيةالله يوفقج في هالأختبارات مع تمنياتي لكِ بالنجاح مع تحياتي القلبية:اختكِ الجعفرية

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> مشكورة هجير على الروايه
> روايه غايه في الروعة تدري اول موضوع قرات في المنتدى
> تسلم ايدك وننتظر جديدك



 
بل الشُكرُ لكمْ ياغاليةَ
 :embarrest: 
سلّمكِ المولى

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهرااااااااائعة انتِ ياهجير في ابداعكِسلمت يمناك بصراحة نهاية حلوةاول ماشفت حسين جاي يقول ان المعرس يبغى يشوفها انقهرت بس بعدين استانست يوم طلع المعرس السيد هشام مشكوره على الحركتات الحلوووووووووووووة الله يعطيكِ الف عافيةالله يوفقج في هالأختبارات مع تمنياتي لكِ بالنجاح مع تحياتي القلبية:اختكِ الجعفرية



و عليكم السلام و رحمةُ اللهِ و بركاته
بل الروعةَ هيّ مُتابعتكِ و تفاعُلكِ 
 :embarrest: 
مِنْ صميم القلبْ شُكَراً لكِ

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*بصراحة القصة روووووووووووووووووووووووعة كلمة قليلة عليها* 
* بجد وأنا اقراه ما فارقتها الا يوم خلصت* 
* تسلمي على الانامل الرائعة .........النهاية كانت روووعة وجميلة* 
* موفقة الى كل خير خية* 
* لكِ جزيل الشكر والامتنان مني* 
* دمتي بخير وصحة وعافية
لاعدمنا هالاطالة الحلوة
*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*بصراحة القصة روووووووووووووووووووووووعة كلمة قليلة عليها* 
* بجد وأنا اقراه ما فارقتها الا يوم خلصت* 
* تسلمي على الانامل الرائعة .........النهاية كانت روووعة وجميلة* 
* موفقة الى كل خير خية* 
* لكِ جزيل الشكر والامتنان مني* 
* دمتي بخير وصحة وعافية
لاعدمنا هالطلة الحلوة
*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

هدوء الغرام
الروعة هو مُتابعتكِ
سعيدة بتواجدكِ ..
حفظكِ المولى و آدامكِ يا غالية

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بصرااااااااااااااااحة القصة.:.][ 
     رووووووووووعهـ..!!
      تحياتي.....
..,,..مجنونة وحلوة..,,..

----------


## هجـــღـــير

مروركِ اروع أخية مجنونة 
حفظكِ المولى و آدامكِ

----------


## سنين

شكرا أختي على القصة الجميلة ولكني لازلت أقراها 

تحياتي لكِ

----------

